# KoC's Ultimate Unit game #10 (Ultimate Edition)



## KingOfCheese

Welcome to KoC's Ultimate Unit game #10 (Ultimate Edition).

In this game, players will select a unit of their choice to do battle in the Arena Of Death. To become victorious, they must fight their way through several waves of different opponents and stand victorious at the end!

This game is a little different from the others.
At no stage will you be fighting against each other.
Each round, everyone will face a unit of my choice. Each round, i will choose a different unit for everyone to fight against.
The units i choose will be a variety of all factors. You WILL face large units, small units, shooting units, combat units, tough units, soft units, AV14, squads of AV10/11/12, squads equipped to slaughter vehicles, squads equipped to slaughter infantry, basically everything.
The units that i pick will not be limited to 250 points. Some may be only 150, some may be 350, but generally most of them should be around 250.

This is the ULTIMATE test of your ability (hence the name). To succeed you must try to equip yourself to deal with anything, but also be able to withstand everything.

Seeing as this is Game #10, and is a true test of everyones abilities, i will also be using a 3-strike system just to make it even more special. 
Normally, if your unit loses a round it is eliminated from the game. However, for this game everybody is allowed 3 strikes.
Once your unit loses against 3 of my units, then your out of the game.
The other good thing about this is that nobody will be eliminated till the end of round 3, and even then it would be unlikely. Most of you should make it through at least 5 rounds. 



To participate, you must think of a unit that costs 250 points or less.
You can choose ANY unit that is part of a current Codex, but you may NOT take a Monolith.
If any other units come to my attention that are "broken" in regards to this game, then i will let everyone know. 

Once you have thought of what unit you want to use, then send me a PM telling me what you are going to use.



No reserves, deep strike, or outflank.

No terrain.


The method of battle i will be using is as followed...

_ROUND 1
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Player Unit has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- KoC Unit has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed in base-to-base with unit 1 counting as charging.

ROUND 2
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart.
- KoC Unit has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Player Unit has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed in base-to-base with unit 2 counting as charging._

If a unit rapid-fires or fires a heavy weapon, then it will be unable to gain the benefits of charging that round.


Against vehicles it will work differently...

_BOTH ROUNDS
- Unit and vehicle are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Both move/shoot each other, just like normal for Unit vs Unit.
- Unit assaults vehicle, and resolve round of combat.
- Vehicle shoots.
- Unit shoots and assaults, and resolve round of combat.
- Repeat previous 2 lines until there is a winner._

Victory points will be calculated on a "per-model" basis, and added up from both rounds to calculate a winner.
If both units are tied from both rounds, then i will run the battle a second time.
All shooting and combat will be rolled by me with dice.

Blast weapons are rolled for by Ballistic Skill, and if sucessful will score a number of hits equil to the number of models they are targetting, up to a maximum of 5.
Large Blast weapons are rolled for by Ballistic Skill +1, and if sucessful will score a number of hits equil to the number of models they are targetting, up to a maximum of 8.
Template weapons will score a number of hits equil to the number of models they are targetting, up to a maximum of 5.


There are no limits to the number of players in this game, and i encourage everybody to tell their friends to join.
I will stop taking entries towards the end of April.
The more people we can get in this game, the better. 

The player who makes it through the most rounds will be the winner. If 2 or more players are killed in the final round, then it will go by victory points.
The winner will be awarded with +25 rep.
Anyone who was eliminated in the same round will earn +20 rep.
Anyone eliminated in the previous round will earn +15 rep.
Anyone eliminated the round before that will earn +10 rep.

As well as that, the top 4 will be entered into the Hall of Fame and earn Hall of Fame points.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888
Because this is a special edition, i will be giving out roughly DOUBLE the number of Hall of Fame points as the previous games. 

And on top of all of this, the winner will be granted a shiny new medal!








*Medallion of the Chosen*

Good luck everyone, and bring on the fun! :victory:


----------



## Doelago

Interesting... Most interesting...


----------



## Winterous

Oh fuck yes, this one ought to be bloody interesting!
Nice idea Cheese 

Just out of curiosity, how would you handle a Deathstrike Missile? xD


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Just out of curiosity, how would you handle a Deathstrike Missile? xD


Well, to be honest, i don't think it will even have a chance to fire. :laugh:
Still need to do the random thing each turn to see if it fires.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Well, to be honest, i don't think it will even have a chance to fire. :laugh:
> Still need to do the random thing each turn to see if it fires.


Well to be fair it has a one in six chance of firing on the first turn!
And if the opponent is immobile, they'll stand still so it can try and shoot more.

What I meant though was, how many guys would it hit?
Frankly I'd probably say it'd auto-hit (since it pretty much CANNOT miss even with 12" scatter) and deal a hit to every model in the enemy unit 

Hell, if someone takes the thing they deserve it!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Well to be fair it has a one in six chance of firing on the first turn!
> And if the opponent is immobile, they'll stand still so it can try and shoot more.
> 
> What I meant though was, how many guys would it hit?
> Frankly I'd probably say it'd auto-hit (since it pretty much CANNOT miss even with 12" scatter) and deal a hit to every model in the enemy unit
> 
> Hell, if someone takes the thing they deserve it!


Yeah, ill allow that. 

It probably is a little powerful being auto-hit (compared to the large blast), but to be honest, there are that many other drawbacks its ridiculous.
Weak armour and the possibility of not being able to fire for several turns would still make it an uncompetitive choice.
A fun choice, but still uncompetitive.


----------



## Grokfog

ah, i shall bend my not inconsiderable free time to developing an effective unit  i wouldn't expect my entry until halfway through april though!


----------



## Orochi

Mine is in!

Picked an old favourite.


----------



## Winterous

I am VERY tempted to take a particular unit, but it would be easily slaughtered by a few things, even though it would perform marvellously against anything else.
This is a very tricky decision to make!

How many models is a given model considered to be in base contact with, in combat?


----------



## Vaz

Bollocks, beat my idea for a monolith. =(.


----------



## Winterous

I bet that someone takes Mephiston.


----------



## High_Seraph

Entered and waiting to lose.


----------



## Orochi

Winterous said:


> I bet that someone takes Mephiston.


I'd love this match up!!

Just so you all know, I have a little back story behind my unit.

They have performed extremely well when being used as part of the larger army. Even have their own personalised models based on their feats in battle.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## marxalvia

Entered, PM sent.


----------



## Vaz

Winterous said:


> I bet that someone takes Mephiston.


I'd really love to see that.


----------



## ckcrawford

I was thinken about it actually. But I'm going to go around GW looking at some of the codexes I don't have.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I take it we can still enter this game if we're still in the more dakka game?


----------



## ckcrawford

yes. Its true


----------



## troybuckle

What about dedicated transports? LR, Falcons etc? I’m thinking no.


----------



## shogunboy

Entered, awaiting pm for approval.


----------



## Cowlicker16

Entered mine..looked into a brand new codex for me, can't wait to see this!! Have high hopes for these guys


----------



## Dawnstar

Cool game KoC 

I'll enter as soon as I decide which of the units I've created I want to use :laugh:

Should I take Eldar Storm Guardians or Tau Kroot? :wink:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

For once I'm not using an outdated codex. Go my new shinies! (Entered :grin: )


----------



## Rathios1337

PM sent.

I may have a Chance! 
Wonder how many people have used my entry? Probs quite common


----------



## ItsPug

PM sent.

I'd like to get in on this action...


----------



## Caxton

Looks pretty interesting. I think the key to this one is versatility.


----------



## Dawnstar

Caxton said:


> Looks pretty interesting. I think the key to this one is versatility.


And survivability


----------



## Cocakoala

Going for something far underpriced and not yet used in one of these games I think. It should win a few rounds I hope.


----------



## StalkerZero

Going back to 2002 for my entry. Using a codex that barely sees the light of day.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Cocakoala said:


> Going for something far underpriced and not yet used in one of these games I think. It should win a few rounds I hope.


I'm gonna guess Necrons here. I myself am planning to use something more modern. Although I sooo many ideas running around I don't know where to start.


----------



## Serpion5

I`ll have to put some thought into this one. I have a few ideas. 

Question, how will you handle psychic shooting attacks, resolve them as normal? And if the opponent has a psychic hood or whatever, I assume that will also be used in this case correct?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Caxton said:


> Looks pretty interesting. I think the key to this one is versatility.





Dawnstar said:


> And survivability


Well, that is the idea. 





Serpion5 said:


> Question, how will you handle psychic shooting attacks, resolve them as normal? And if the opponent has a psychic hood or whatever, I assume that will also be used in this case correct?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Cocakoala

Stephen_Newman said:


> I'm gonna guess Necrons here. I myself am planning to use something more modern. Although I sooo many ideas running around I don't know where to start.


Nope, chaos. I had loads of ideas too. It's the hardest part of this!


----------



## Winterous

Cocakoala said:


> I had loads of ideas too. It's the hardest part of this!


Well it's actually the ONLY contribution you make, so of course it is xD


----------



## StalkerZero

I decided to go Necrons on this one. It was a tough choice to make and I don't expect to get far but they get so little love in these things...


----------



## Cocakoala

Winterous said:


> Well it's actually the ONLY contribution you make, so of course it is xD


I meant it's harder to choose which of the awesome units to use then to make the units in the first place. But yeah. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Winterous

Cocakoala said:


> I meant it's harder to choose which of the awesome units to use then to make the units in the first place. But yeah. Good luck to everyone.


And oh yes, how extremely difficult it is!
I'm not even nearly certain about my choice :S


----------



## ckcrawford

PM sent!!!!!!


----------



## StalkerZero

I may be seeing a small flaw in my plan. 

But, I suppose my unit makes the job of our game master much easier....

as my unit does not have anything to do in the shooting phase.


----------



## KingOfCheese

StalkerZero said:


> I may be seeing a small flaw in my plan.
> 
> But, I suppose my unit makes the job of our game master much easier....
> 
> as my unit does not have anything to do in the shooting phase.


Would be even easier if every single person took something like 5 TH/SS Terminators. :laugh:


----------



## StalkerZero

KingOfCheese said:


> Would be even easier if every single person took something like 5 TH/SS Terminators. :laugh:


I may reconsider with your permission since this game is a while out. It sounded like a mediocre choice at the time. Thinking on the point limit it sounds like a terrible unit.


----------



## KingOfCheese

StalkerZero said:


> I may reconsider with your permission since this game is a while out. It sounded like a mediocre choice at the time. Thinking on the point limit it sounds like a terrible unit.


As i mentioned in Game #9, i am happy for people to change their entries as many times as they like, as long as its before the cut-off date when all the units are made public.


----------



## Biellann

Man, can't decide between two units.

How well do vehicles generally fare in these?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

KingOfCheese said:


> Would be even easier if every single person took something like 5 TH/SS Terminators. :laugh:


But with 250 points you could have 6 TH/SS terminators!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

So is it a single shooting phase, followed by multiple assaults?

As in:

unit 1 moves and shoots
unit 2 moves and shoots
one unit charges
assault round 1
assault round 2
...
assault round x
one unit is defeated

*Or* is it:

unit 1 moves and shoots
unit 2 moves and shoots
one unit charges
assault round
units placed 12" apart and repeat until one is dead.



I was a little confused and I ask because the top example favours assault orientated units and I may change my unit if that's the case. Thanks for the clarification KoC.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> So is it a single shooting phase, followed by multiple assaults?
> 
> As in:
> 
> unit 1 moves and shoots
> unit 2 moves and shoots
> one unit charges
> assault round 1
> assault round 2
> ...
> assault round x
> one unit is defeated
> 
> *Or* is it:
> 
> unit 1 moves and shoots
> unit 2 moves and shoots
> one unit charges
> assault round
> units placed 12" apart and repeat until one is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little confused and I ask because the top example favours assault orientated units and I may change my unit if that's the case. Thanks for the clarification KoC.


Top example is correct.
Units stay in combat until 1 unit is dead.

Yes, in a way it does favour combat units, but there have been a LOT of times where good shooty units have simply blown their opponents off the table from shooting.


----------



## Aramoro

KingOfCheese said:


> Top example is correct.
> Units stay in combat until 1 unit is dead.
> 
> Yes, in a way it does favour combat units, but there have been a LOT of times where good shooty units have simply blown their opponents off the table from shooting.


If you're in combat with a Vehicle will you Charge every other turn as your not locked in?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Aramoro said:


> If you're in combat with a Vehicle will you Charge every other turn as your not locked in?


Well, it would work the same as it does in a normal game.
So yes you would count as charging each turn, however the vehicle will also be able to shoot. And i guess the unit probably could too....



EDIT: Updated first post with the following....



> Against vehicles it will work differently...
> 
> BOTH ROUNDS
> - Unit and vehicle are placed exactly 12" apart.
> - Both move/shoot each other, just like normal for Unit vs Unit.
> - Unit assaults vehicle, and resolve round of combat.
> - Vehicle shoots.
> - Unit shoots and assaults, and resolve round of combat.
> - Repeat previous 2 lines until there is a winner.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Yay. my entry is in.


----------



## lokis222

pm sent.... not sure if this unit has been used before, but seemed like a funny choice.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #10 player list.... so far....

====================
Orochi
Winterous
Vaz
High_Seraph
aboytervigon
marxalvia
shogunboy
Cowlicker16
spanner94ezekiel
Rathios1337
MetalHandkerchief
Grokfog
ItsPug
Caxton
StalkerZero
Cocakoala
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Dawnstar
Aramoro
mynameisgrax
ckcrawford
Hurricane
Biellann
troybuckle
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
the Autarch
Iron_Freak220
XxDreMisterxX
lokis222
====================


Keep the entries coming in guys!
There can be an unlimited number of people in this game!


----------



## Orochi

That's means it'll take AGES to get going!!!


----------



## lokis222

Not a big deal. It is only a game a month anyway. It isn't supposed to start until May.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Everyone who has won a game so far should have their shiny new medals.


----------



## Quozzo

Congrats on the new medal KoC, but "For exceptional quality posting on the boards". Thats gotta be an April fools joke right? :biggrin:


----------



## Sausage

PM sent im in and i wanna new shiny medal (or an old rusty medal will do :wink


----------



## HatingYou

Man you guysare soo screwed

I got the best unit in the entire game rollin with me.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Quozzo said:


> Congrats on the new medal KoC, but "For exceptional quality posting on the boards". Thats gotta be an April fools joke right? :biggrin:


I am guessing you don't see my other posts out of the UU games? 
I am pretty sure the staff chose me to be a moderator for a reason, and not just at random.  ........... i think ...


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> I am pretty sure the staff chose me to be a moderator for a reason, and not just at random.  ........... i think ...


:laugh:
Nice joke Cheese, we all know you're just a freeloader!


----------



## Serpion5

So damn hard to think of a good unit...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Serpion5 said:


> So damn hard to think of a good unit...


Assuming you are going Necrons....

5 Destroyers?
6 Pariahs?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Anybody thought of anything interesting KoC? Or are we all boring copy-cats?


----------



## Serpion5

KingOfCheese said:


> Assuming you are going Necrons....
> 
> 5 Destroyers?
> 6 Pariahs?


I`m actually a tyranid player first and foremost. :victory:


----------



## KingOfCheese

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Anybody thought of anything interesting KoC? Or are we all boring copy-cats?


There is actually lots of variation.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> There is actually lots of variation.


Mine stands no chance in hell, does it?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Against some of the other peoples units, probably not so much.

But your fighting against me, not other people.
The units i have in my list you will probably have a decent chance against.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Against some of the other peoples units, probably not so much.
> 
> But your fighting against me, not other people.
> The units i have in my list you will probably have a decent chance against.


Yaaaaaaaay!


----------



## shogunboy

So, are we going to be randomly paired up and play the the rules given?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I have finally decided! It might not be very original though.


----------



## KingOfCheese

shogunboy said:


> So, are we going to be randomly paired up and play the the rules given?


Nope.
The rules are in the first post.
All units will play against units that i create.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Incidentally was my choice original? I am simply guessing no here but ya never know.


----------



## Orochi

I should imagine my choice might of been original....

BUT

the variation of it is not.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Was my choice original or done? :3


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I have a good feeling about the unit I submitted. I haven't seen it used in these games yet.


----------



## Dawnstar

I'm using an old unit I used from a past game, but slightly refined for the better


----------



## Orochi

Off topic Question....

Where the hell is Stella nowadays? He never seems to post anymore. I thought he'd be straight in KoCs games?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stella was banned.
It has been discussed in several other threads.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Its a darn shame really. I miss his optimism.


----------



## Orochi

Oh sorry I didn't realise.
I actually look at very few topics on this board


----------



## Some Call Me... TIM

I hope I'm playing this alright. But I say, I want to play. I'll private message you the list in a minute.


----------



## eyescrossed

Hmm... Can Daemons be used? Maybe it's because I haven't gotten much sleep but the no Reserves/Deep Strike made me think they couldn't. I'm assuming they'll just be played like other armies though, eh?


----------



## Dawnstar

eyescrossed said:


> Hmm... Can Daemons be used? Maybe it's because I haven't gotten much sleep but the no Reserves/Deep Strike made me think they couldn't. I'm assuming they'll just be played like other armies though, eh?


Anything from the Daemon Codex is played normally


----------



## HatingYou

Marbo will win the day!!


----------



## eyescrossed

Dawnstar said:


> Anything from the Daemon Codex is played normally


Okay, thanks for the clarification


----------



## High_Seraph

Deathwing for the win.


----------



## i23theone23i

Man this sounds fun. I wish i knew how to play properly.


----------



## High_Seraph

Just pm King of Cheese with a 250(i think) point unit and let the blood fly.


----------



## Uber Ork

i23theone23i said:


> Man this sounds fun. I wish i knew how to play properly.


Yep, just go back to page 1 of this thread to see how to enter a unit...
http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85929


----------



## shogunboy

So, any date on when this will start? Just asking.


----------



## Winterous

shogunboy said:


> So, any date on when this will start? Just asking.


Next month.


----------



## ckcrawford

Winterous said:


> Next month.


Are you kidding me?!?! I'm half hispanic, that means by then I'll probably have half a dozen kids to occupy my time with. Shit.


----------



## Dawnstar

New format for the games ck

Should be at the start of this thread or at the start of Game #9 somewhere

Basically, 1 game a month cause KoC has a life beyond serving us with our dice-fix


----------



## shogunboy

Oh, I see then. Lets hope finals do not keep me busy from playing.


----------



## Uber Ork

shogunboy said:


> Oh, I see then. Lets hope finals do not keep me busy from playing.


Well, all you have to do is send a private Message to KingOfCheese with your unit entry and he does the rest (match ups, dice rolling, posting of the results, etc.). We just sit back and enjoy the ride. :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

And clog up the thread with rambling. :grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Lots of rambling!


----------



## Winterous

Serpion5 said:


> And clog up the thread with rambling. :grin:





Stephen_Newman said:


> Lots of rambling!


This is the most important part to remember, if you don't talk inordinate amounts of shit, you automatically lose.


----------



## Serpion5

Winterous said:


> This is the most important part to remember, if you don't talk inordinate amounts of shit, you automatically lose.


That explains my ability to consistently lose round one. And I was afraid it was my lack of list building ability. 

Phew! Glad that`s been sorted. :good:


----------



## Grokfog

ckcrawford said:


> Are you kidding me?!?! I'm half hispanic, that means by then I'll probably have half a dozen kids to occupy my time with. Shit.


Half hispanic, from scotland? Mate, by next month you'll have enough kids to name each by all of the Primarchs, a few famous space marine commanders, and still be considering naming the rest after the chaos gods! :/


----------



## KingOfCheese

Dawnstar said:


> New format for the games ck
> 
> Should be at the start of this thread or at the start of Game #9 somewhere
> 
> Basically, 1 game a month cause KoC has a life beyond serving us with our dice-fix


I will be trying my best to do them as often as possible.
I would like to be able to do a game every fortnight, but its too hard to get them out that quick.
A month is the absolute longest it should take. If i ever take more than a month (from the time entries close) then slap me.unish:
:laugh:


----------



## njfed

KingOfCheese said:


> A month is the absolute longest it should take. If i ever take more than a month (from the time entries close) then slap me.unish:
> :laugh:


"Slapping the Cheese" should be a metaphore for something.

Hmmmness...


----------



## KingOfCheese

njfed said:


> "Slapping the Cheese" should be a metaphore for something.
> 
> Hmmmness...


Sounds kinda kinky. :laugh:


----------



## Grokfog

njfed said:


> "Slapping the Cheese" should be a metaphore for something.
> 
> Hmmmness...


Yeah, it should be a metaphor for working too much instead of playing wargames


----------



## KingOfCheese

Or rolling a LOT of dice.
Like when you pick up 100+ dice after your mob of 30 Orks charge something.

"Time to slap the cheese"
"Geez that game took forever, half the time i spent slapping the cheese"
"100 Orks charging? Wake me up when you finish slapping the cheese"

:laugh:


----------



## High_Seraph

KingOfCheese said:


> Or rolling a LOT of dice.
> Like when you pick up 100+ dice after your mob of 30 Orks charge something.
> 
> "Time to slap the cheese"
> "Geez that game took forever, half the time i spent slapping the cheese"
> "100 Orks charging? Wake me up when you finish slapping the cheese":laugh:



You are completely incorriagble. Roll the die not post random funny posts.




I'm of course just joking. Slap the cheese.


----------



## Grokfog

KingOfCheese said:


> Or rolling a LOT of dice.
> Like when you pick up 100+ dice after your mob of 30 Orks charge something.
> 
> "Time to slap the cheese"
> "Geez that game took forever, half the time i spent slapping the cheese"
> "100 Orks charging? Wake me up when you finish slapping the cheese"
> 
> :laugh:


Ladies and Gentlemen, i give you the latest internet meme. Congratulations KoC, destiny and fame await :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Either that, or whenever there is massive overkill.

For example, taking 10 Thunderhammer wounds on a 5-man squad of Genestealers, or taking 50+ wounds from a mob of Orks onto an Infantry squad.

"Ooooooo yeah! Slappin the cheese! Suck it bitch!" :laugh:



It really is a universal expression.


----------



## Rathios1337

Less talking more slapping of the cheese:grin:! 
(see what I did there)


----------



## KingOfCheese

41 Entires so far....
====================
Orochi
Winterous
Vaz
High_Seraph
aboytervigon
marxalvia
shogunboy
Cowlicker16
spanner94ezekiel
Rathios1337
MetalHandkerchief
Grokfog
ItsPug
Caxton
StalkerZero
Cocakoala
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Dawnstar
Aramoro
mynameisgrax
ckcrawford
Hurricane
Biellann
troybuckle
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
the Autarch
Iron_Freak220
XxDreMisterxX
lokis222
HatingYou
sausage
Quozzo
TRU3 CHAOS
Serpion5
Stephen_Newman
njfed
OIIIIIIO
The_Hive_Emperor
Uber Ork
Vicious
Samules
====================

Will still take plenty more entrants, so if you haven't joined yet then feel free to.


----------



## Cowlicker16

And how many of those entries will have you slapping the cheese I wonder??


----------



## Takizuchi

Well i sent in my pm. My guys are probably going to get slaughtered first round, but hey if i can have a company commander kill a carnifex in close combat, well then who knows what crazy stuff my guys might get up to. :laugh: :russianroulette:


----------



## Scathainn

PM'd a Question before my entry.


----------



## StalkerZero

Takizuchi said:


> Well i sent in my pm. My guys are probably going to get slaughtered first round, but hey if i can have a company commander kill a carnifex in close combat, well then who knows what crazy stuff my guys might get up to. :laugh: :russianroulette:


At least they get 3 rounds of slaughtering before they are knocked out!


----------



## Sabet

This game seems awesome. I hope my entry(ies) does all right. Am i allowed dedicated transports? otherwise i need another entry...


----------



## Serpion5

Units must be one KP right?


----------



## KingOfCheese

1 KP is correct.


----------



## VicGin

Are Tank Shocks/Ramming allowed?


----------



## Winterous

VicGin said:


> Are Tank Shocks/Ramming allowed?


That's a good question.
With Ramming, since this isn't a real game and the models are considered to be exactly 12" apart, the Ram can generate +4 from the move distance, unlike normal games


----------



## KingOfCheese

50 Entires so far....
====================
Orochi
Winterous
Vaz
High_Seraph
aboytervigon
marxalvia
shogunboy
Cowlicker16
spanner94ezekiel
Rathios1337
MetalHandkerchief
Grokfog
ItsPug
Caxton
StalkerZero
Cocakoala
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Dawnstar
Aramoro
mynameisgrax
ckcrawford
Hurricane
Biellann
troybuckle
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
the Autarch
Iron_Freak220
XxDreMisterxX
lokis222
HatingYou
sausage
Quozzo
TRU3 CHAOS
Serpion5
Stephen_Newman
njfed
OIIIIIIO
The_Hive_Emperor
Uber Ork
Vicious
Samules
inigo montoya
Necrosis
Takizuchi
Some Call Me... TIM
Sabet
Muffinman
Caratacos
Disciple_of_Ezekiel
eyescrossed
====================

Will still take plenty more entrants, so if you haven't joined yet then feel free to. 
If you have sent an entry but your name isn't on the list, then let me know.


----------



## Evil beaver2

Ok, finally got off my lazy ass and came up with something. I attempted to send a Pm but as you have probly figured out by now my Pm sending skills only give it about a 50% chance of getting to you.


----------



## eyescrossed

Actually, I think I might change my unit...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Evil beaver2 said:


> Ok, finally got off my lazy ass and came up with something. I attempted to send a Pm but as you have probly figured out by now my Pm sending skills only give it about a 50% chance of getting to you.


I got it.


----------



## ckcrawford

This is going to take a long time. Are you okay KoC? I'd be driven mad with all these dice rollings.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ckcrawford said:


> This is going to take a long time. Are you okay KoC? I'd be driven mad with all these dice rollings.


No more crazy than usual. :crazy:


----------



## ckcrawford

You must feel the power of the warp overtaking you. IT IS A GOOD PAIN!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

As long as he never goes on about metal bawkses then I believe that the sanity of KoC is in an adequate condition.


----------



## Necrosis

Stephen_Newman said:


> As long as he never goes on about metal bawkses then I believe that the sanity of KoC is in an adequate condition.


METAL BAWKES


----------



## Doelago

Woah! Now I got a nasty idea! :crazy:

Several days of thinking, then randomly opening a codex and pointing at a random unit solved everything!


----------



## Doelago

Sorry for the double post, but how do flamers work in this game? Your 12" apart, so are they to no use or what?


----------



## Cocakoala

KingOfCheese said:


> Template weapons will score a number of hits equil to the number of models they are targetting, up to a maximum of 5.


This. You get a movement phase so if you move then you get up to 5 hits.


----------



## Cypher871

PM sent KoC.


----------



## Doelago

PM sent...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

So we're at 53/64?

Come on people, sign up, I want to see the entries :ireful2:


----------



## KingOfCheese

MetalHandkerchief said:


> So we're at 53/64?
> 
> Come on people, sign up, I want to see the entries :ireful2:


There is no limit to the number of entries, so they could go up to 70 or even more if i get a heap. I am still getting a steady flow of entries coming in.



57 Entires so far....
====================
Orochi
Winterous
Vaz
High_Seraph
aboytervigon
marxalvia
shogunboy
Cowlicker16
spanner94ezekiel
Rathios1337
MetalHandkerchief
Grokfog
ItsPug
Caxton
StalkerZero
Cocakoala
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Dawnstar
Aramoro
mynameisgrax
ckcrawford
Hurricane
Biellann
troybuckle
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
the Autarch
Iron_Freak220
XxDreMisterxX
lokis222
HatingYou
sausage
Quozzo
TRU3 CHAOS
Serpion5
Stephen_Newman
njfed
OIIIIIIO
The_Hive_Emperor
Uber Ork
Vicious
Samules
inigo montoya
Necrosis
Takizuchi
Some Call Me... TIM
Sabet
Muffinman
Caratacos
Disciple_of_Ezekiel
eyescrossed
The Meddler
Karnax
Evil beaver2
Scathainn
Cypher871
Doelago
flankman
====================


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Looking really impressive.


----------



## Zodd

PM sent...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Make that 60, and counting.


----------



## eyescrossed

I keep seeing a billion things I could change with my unit but I don't want to flood KoC with inboxes.


----------



## KingOfCheese

eyescrossed said:


> I keep seeing a billion things I could change with my unit but I don't want to flood KoC with inboxes.


Feel free to send me a PM whenever you want to change something.
As i have said before, i am happy for people to make changes as often as they like, as it only takes me 2 seconds. 

And you won't flood my inbox anymore than it already is lol.
I currently have over 400 PM's in there, and i cleaned it out completely only 3 or 4 weeks ago. :laugh:
I get at least 100 PM's a week usually.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> I get at least 100 PM's a week usually.


Damn, and I thought that I was popular with the ca.50 I get.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

KingOfCheese said:


> I am still getting a steady flow of entries coming in.


Are we there yet? Aaaaaawwwww....

Maybe if you'd hint at a guesstimation of my chances with the unit I submitted I could calm down a bit :angel:


----------



## Orochi

boycotting the other thread cus i'm not in it!

So........

COME ON!


----------



## flankman

i noticed how very limited the flamers are even if your vs like 30 boys after moving 6'' most units can get alot more then 5 hits with a template weapon especially when theres 30 targets


----------



## Cocakoala

I thought 5 definate hits with a flamer would be pretty good even against 30 boys. For the low price of a flamer your getting pretty reliable kills against hoards. Although this may be only because the only use I would see of them in the eldar codex is 5 destructor templates at a time.


----------



## njfed

KingOfCheese said:


> And you won't flood my inbox anymore than it already is lol.
> I currently have over 400 PM's in there, and i cleaned it out completely only 3 or 4 weeks ago. :laugh:
> I get at least 100 PM's a week usually.


See people, you can only blame yourself for slowing KoC down. If he had less PMs he would have a lot more time for slapping the cheese. We need to get the king a receptionist.


----------



## KingOfCheese

njfed said:


> See people, you can only blame yourself for slowing KoC down. If he had less PMs he would have a lot more time for slapping the cheese. *We need to get the king a receptionist.*


5'10" tall, mid/late 20's, dark hair, nice arse, perky C-cups, well educated, wealthy parents, and enjoys slapping the cheese (in more ways than one). 

Although then i would never have time for the Ultimate Unit games anymore. :laugh:


----------



## eyescrossed

KingOfCheese said:


> 5'10" tall, mid/late 20's, dark hair, nice arse, perky C-cups, well educated, wealthy parents, and enjoys slapping the cheese (in more ways than one).


You just described one of my friend's sisters :grin:


----------



## mynameisgrax

KingOfCheese said:


> 5'10" tall, mid/late 20's, dark hair, nice arse, perky C-cups, well educated, wealthy parents, and enjoys slapping the cheese (in more ways than one).


No problem! My cousin Anthony will start Monday.


----------



## KingOfCheese

eyescrossed said:


> You just described one of my friend's sisters :grin:


Tell her she can start tomorrow. 



mynameisgrax said:


> No problem! My cousin Anthony will start Monday.


Smartarse. unish:
:laugh:


----------



## Dawnstar

mynameisgrax said:


> No problem! My cousin Anthony will start Monday.


Pure win :laugh:


----------



## eyescrossed

KingOfCheese said:


> Tell her she can start tomorrow.


Nahh, I think I'll keep her around for my own entertainment :taunt:


----------



## Dawnstar

eyescrossed said:


> Nahh, I think I'll keep her around for my own entertainment :taunt:


Remember now, slapping the cheese too often can result in friction burn


----------



## eyescrossed

Dawnstar said:


> Remember now, slapping the cheese too often can result in friction burn


Depends on... Certain factors :wink:


----------



## High_Seraph

So when is this one starting? And enough slapping the cheese comments please unless it's by the cheesy moderator.


----------



## StalkerZero

High_Seraph said:


> So when is this one starting? And enough slapping the cheese comments please unless it's by the cheesy moderator.


Technically I believe the last game was supposed to last all of April.

This is possibly the most ambitious and time consuming game that KingOfCheese has done. I imagine patience will be a virtue here.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Thinking about closing the entries soon. Next day or 2 at most.

Ive got the first 12 units for people to fight against.
12 nasty units.
Going to be a lot of carnage.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I look forward to seeing what others took. My big weakness is going to be a low AP pie plate. Although I will also struggle against AV 14 since I rely on rending. Oh well.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

Did I win yet?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Stephen_Newman said:


> I look forward to seeing what others took. My big weakness is going to be a low AP pie plate. Although I will also struggle against AV 14 since I rely on rending. Oh well.


This statement reeks of immortals 

EDIT: KoC, do you think this could be finished with the 2 people going the furthest battling eachother in a grand final?


----------



## StalkerZero

MetalHandkerchief said:


> This statement reeks of immortals
> 
> EDIT: KoC, do you think this could be finished with the 2 people going the furthest battling eachother in a grand final?


Unfortunately, Immortals don't get rending. Wish they did.

I doubt we'll see many entries from Codex: Necrons but I know mine is.


----------



## Winterous

Stephen_Newman said:


> I look forward to seeing what others took. My big weakness is going to be a low AP pie plate. Although I will also struggle against AV 14 since I rely on rending. Oh well.


Only thing I can think of is Thunderwolf Cavalry.
Am I right?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

More likely Genestealers.


----------



## ckcrawford

I'm naked with emotion. I can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Im looking forward to seeing peoples reactions when they see the units i have made for you all to face.

There will probably be quite a few people saying "Oh yeah, im gonna be fucked by round 5 or 6". :laugh:

On the upside though, none of the units i have made are above 250 points. Some are only about 150 points.
So you all have a slight advantage and should win over half your games (so make it to round 6 or 7), but i think i have covered just about every angle possible.
I have tough units, hurty units, multiple weak vehicles, single strong vehicles, elite units, swarm units, walkers, the works.
So far nobody has submitted a unit that i think covers all aspects. Quite a few can kill almost everything, but will be slaughtered in return.

Its going to be interesting. VERY interesting. 



Oh, and for a note, i am actually suprised that nobody took any Nob Bikers.
I thought they would have been a popular choice with the layers of saves and wound allocation sillyness you can do with 250 points, but i guess not.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Hmmm.... would you guys rather see what your up against for all the rounds at the start of the game?
Or would you rather me just tell you 1 unit at a time each round?


----------



## ckcrawford

yes please. I would like to cry now


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Hmmm.... would you guys rather see what your up against for all the rounds at the start of the game?
> Or would you rather me just tell you 1 unit at a time each round?


Eh, just take it one at a time, more suspenseful.


----------



## Uber Ork

Winterous said:


> Eh, just take it one at a time, more suspenseful.


I agree, one at a time. Let's milk this thing! :good: :biggrin:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

One at a time 

And I too, like Crawford, want to open the floodgates.


----------



## eyescrossed

Scratching myself in anticipation...


----------



## Uber Ork

eyescrossed said:


> Scratching myself in anticipation...


What on earth does that mean? :laugh:


----------



## eyescrossed

Uber Ork said:


> What on earth does that mean? :laugh:


I'm not quite sure myself


----------



## Doelago

One at a time, other vise people will know which rounds they will be fucked and so on. 

And I for one will be slaughtered by hordes.


----------



## Biellann

Tanks are going to annoy me. Hope I get lucky with my single melta at BS3.


----------



## Serpion5

I agree, one at a time seems more fun. 

I`m interested to see what others took. I like to think I`ve covered my bases, but I know Cheese will have devised something that will screw me over... 

Like massed poison units or something...


----------



## Grokfog

Lol, mass poison is something i have to watch out for too, although given the nature of my choice, i may replace 'poison' with 'soap and dettol' :biggrin:


----------



## njfed

Do it one at a time. I want the tention so think you could not cut it with a C"tan blade!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Shall i close entries now?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Yes  - let's go!


----------



## Serpion5

You`re the one who has to roll the dice, or slap the cheese as the case may be. :wink: 

Less work = Good, yes?


----------



## Winterous

Grokfog said:


> Lol, mass poison is something i have to watch out for too, although given the nature of my choice, i may replace 'poison' with 'soap and dettol' :biggrin:


YOU TOOK GIANT GERMS?
WE'RE ALL DOOOOOMED!



KingOfCheese said:


> Shall i close entries now?


Yes.


----------



## eyescrossed

Let's get this started! :biggrin:


----------



## Grokfog

Winterous said:


> YOU TOOK GIANT GERMS?
> WE'RE ALL DOOOOOMED!


Yes, i took some cold germs, exposed them to X-rays, sacrificed some livestock to Nurgle, and the germs grew to the size of rabbits and grew 3 eyes.


----------



## Winterous

Grokfog said:


> Yes, i took some cold germs, exposed them to X-rays, sacrificed some livestock to Nurgle, and the germs grew to the size of rabbits and grew 3 eyes.


What a magnificent Nurgling counts-as...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ok, so ill post the entires up in 5 mins.

Just waiting for a PM from entry #61 for his unit.


----------



## Serpion5

Sixty One entries? Is that a record?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Serpion5 said:


> Sixty One entries? Is that a record?


I think so.


----------



## Hurricane

Oh my god...this is going to be awesome!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #10 player list

====================

Orochi
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 4 with TH/SS
- 1 with Chainfist, SB, and CML

Winterous
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

Vaz
5 GK Terminators
- Banner
- Incinerator
- 2 Halberds
- 2 Hammers
- Psybolt Ammo

High_Seraph
5 Deathwing Terminators
- CML/TH/SS
- TH/SS
- 2xLC
- PF/SB
- PS/SB

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Lascannons
- Flamer
- Commissar

marxalvia
3 Crisis suits
- Shas'vre/Gun Drones/Multi-tracker/Stim inj/Shield gen
- TL-Plas/Shield
- TL-MP/Shield

shogunboy
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- Thunderhammer
- 3 Meltabombs

Cowlicker16
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- 2 Plasma Pistol
- Melta Bombs
- Thunder Hammer

spanner94ezekiel
8 DA Vets
- BP/CCW/Meltabombs
- BP/Thunderhammer
- BP/Thunderhammer
- Flamer
- Combi-Melta
- Combi-Melta
- BP/CCW
- BP/CCW

Rathios1337
Nemesis Dreadknight
- Heavy Psycannon
- Gat Psilencer
- Nemesis Greatsword

MetalHandkerchief
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

Grokfog
Daemon Prince (Daemons Codex)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Instrument
- Mark of Nurgle
- Breath of Chaos
- Cloud of Flies
- Noxious Touch
- Aura of Decay

ItsPug
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

Caxton
3 Obliterators

StalkerZero
6 Pariahs

Cocakoala
9 Harlequins
- 2 Fusion Pistols
- Death Jester
- 9 Kisses

ChaosRedCorsairLord
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 3 Mortars
- 2 squads with Krak Grenades
- Commissar

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

Aramoro
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

mynameisgrax
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

ckcrawford
Keeper of Secrets
- Transfixing Gaze
- Daemonic Gaze
- Unholy might
- Instrument

Hurricane
Inquisitorial Warband
- Warrior Acolyte x3 w/ 2 melta guns and 1 flamer
- Crusaderx4
- Jokaerox2
- Deathcult assassin x3

Biellann
Hellhound squad
- Devil Dog w HF
- Bane Wolf w HF

troybuckle
3 War Walkers
- Bright Lance, Eldar Missile Launcher, Stones
- Bright Lance, Starcannon, Stones
- Star Cannon, Scatter Laser, Stones

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
7 Chaos Terminators
- 4 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Plasma
- Heavy Flamer

the Autarch
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

Iron_Freak220
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

XxDreMisterxX
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

lokis222
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

HatingYou
Marbo

sausage
8 Purifiers
- Stave of Warding
- 2 Psycannons
- 2 Daemon Hammers
- 1 Force Halberd

Quozzo
5 Wolf Guard
- 5x Terminator Armour
- Heavy Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Wolfclaw/Meltabombs

TRU3 CHAOS
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

Serpion5
Trygon Prime
- Adrenal Glands

Stephen_Newman
Grey Knight Purgation Squad
- 4 Psycannons
- 2 Falchions/SB
- Justicar w MC-Daemonhammer

njfed
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

OIIIIIIO
11 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- 11 Bolters

The_Hive_Emperor
10 Grey Hunters
- 2 Meltaguns
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolfen

Uber Ork
10 wolf guard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- 5 Combi-Plasma
- 1 Powerfist

Vicious
15 Wyches
- Hekatrix w Agoniser and Blast Pistol
- Haywire Grenades
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets

Samules
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Destructor

inigo montoya
Keeper Of Secrets

Necrosis
- Stormraven (BA)
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multi-Melta
- Hurricane Bolters

Takizuchi
Company Command Squad
- Straken
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasmagun
- 2 Meltaguns
- 2 Bodyguard
- Carapace Armour

Some Call Me... TIM
Avatar

Sabet
5 Destroyers

Muffinman
3 Zoanthropes

Caratacos
5 Wraithguard
- 1 Warlock w Conceal, Singing Spear, Jetbike

Disciple_of_Ezekiel
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

eyescrossed
6 Wolf Guard
- TA w Wolf Claw, C-Flamer, Meltabombs
- TA w Power Weapon, S-Bolter, CML, Meltabombs
- TA w C-Melta, Power Weapon
- PA w BP, SS, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak

The Meddler
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta
- Hurricane Bolters
- Extra Armour

Karnax
Leman Russ Executioner
- Multimeltas
- Lascannon
- Extra Armour

Evil beaver2
Land Raider Redeemer
- Multimelta

Scathainn
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

Cypher871
10 Swooping Hawks
- Exarch w Hawks Talons and Intercept

Doelago
Dark Angels Techmarine
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Servo Harness
- 2 Multimelta Servitors
- 2 Heavy Bolter Servitors

flankman
Ahriman

Zodd
Blood Angels Honour Guard
- Chapter Banner/Meltagun/SS
- Chalice/Meltagun/SS
- Powerfist/SS/BP
- BP+CCW
- BP+CCW

VicGin
Battlewagon
-Killkannon
-def rolla
-'ard case
-red paint job
-grot riggers
-armor plates
-wreckin' ball
-kannon
-4x big shootas

SGMAlice
6 Meganobz
- 2 Kombi-Scorcha

jfvz
3 Obliterators


----------



## Doelago

Um, I think quite a lot of other entries would have been a better decision than the one I took now that I look at that list, but well, whatever.


----------



## KingOfCheese

The first unit that everyone is going to be up against is.....

*DRUMROLL*

.........
..........
..........


Round 1
30 Ork Boyz
- Shootas
- 3 Big Shootas


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> The first unit that everyone is going to be up against is.....
> 
> *DRUMROLL*
> 
> .........
> ..........
> ..........
> 
> 
> Round 1
> 30 Ork Boyz
> - Shootas
> - 3 Big Shootas


Allow me to quote myself. 




Doelago said:


> And I for one will be slaughtered by hordes.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Wow! Tons of variety here. I guess unloike previous ones there has not been one unit that seems better than everything else.

That first unit looks horrible! I hope that those psycannons are good for something!


----------



## High_Seraph

I'm screwed. But it is nice to see someone else use the Deathwing.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Remember guys, its a 3-strike system.
So you need to lose THREE rounds before you are eliminated.

So everyone will at least see their unit make it till the end of Round 3.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Remember guys, its a 3-strike system.
> So you need to lose THREE rounds before you are eliminated.
> 
> So everyone will at least see their unit make it till the end of Round 3.


Yes, but I would for once actually want to have a win in the first round. :headbutt:


----------



## Grokfog

Actually i'm quite confident about getting through this round.


----------



## Cypher871

Fun, fun, fun...


----------



## SGMAlice

Hmmm... should be interesting. Horde is probably my weakness here.
Though the Skorcha's will help - 10 out of 30 then 8 re-rollable @BS2

Like i said... Interesting.

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous

HAHA!
Perfect 

First, you never answered my question on page 1, I think.
"How many models is a given model considered to be in base contact with, in combat?"

Another question, does the whole: Unit 1 shoot, unit 2 shoot, unit 1 charge.
Does that all count as one turn?
Because it's kinda important for my Paroxysm 

Assuming it does, for obvious reasons...
Use Paroxysm, definitely!
Halve their chance to hit with Shooting, on the first round, and also reduce their chance to hit with punching by a third!


Anyway, the number of models in base contact.
20mm bases can just fit into base contact with 6 20mm bases.
I have a 60mm base, so.... That's a lot of Toughness tests they have to take :biggrin:
I hope you have bases of all three sizes, to get numbers on these things.
Since I'm a Monat, there will always be the maximum number in base contact, unless you decide otherwise!


----------



## eyescrossed

Cypher871 said:


> Fun, fun, fun...






 

___________________


I knew I should've dropped one of the Meltabombs for another Combi-Flamer...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Screwed


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

eyescrossed said:


> snip


What is this? I'm now compelled to post this picture of a top hat. There's also a cat, if you look closely:










OT: I think my chances are decent. I think I have a mathematically slight advantage over the Orks with my 20 Kabalites, both in shooting and combat. Twice the BS, over twice the initiative, if it comes to CQC, with the same amount of attacks - as long as shooting went by the numbers.

But I've had worse luck before, this could very well be a strike on a bad day.

This is the best part though, not knowing for sure who will win. That's been the problem with the past 3 rock-paper-scissors matches where I knew I already won or lost before it went down.

This is how it should be k::grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I would in the case of my unit. Sit back and open fire if the Orks are charging and in the other round move and then shoot to get the charge bonus. Obviously use hammerhand here.


----------



## eyescrossed

MetalHandkerchief said:


> What is this? I'm now compelled to post this picture of a top hat. There's also a cat, if you look closely:


I am disappoint.


----------



## njfed

I ran some tests using 10 of different units that I thought had a chance of winning. I think just about all the units I tested are represented in the 60 entries. In the end, I went with the guys that just kept winning no matter who they faced. Yupper, 30 boyz. My team has sluggas and the hidden PK, so all I have to say is BRING IT! Just be thankful that you are facing shooting boyz and not my unit. I did see one other wise fellow with 30 boyz. Ihope my test runs prove out my theory as to the resiliance of the WAAAAAAGH!


----------



## eyescrossed

njfed, Shoota Boyz are generally deadlier than Slugga Boyz.


----------



## Uber Ork

Whew... this is going to be a tough one for me. Come on rapid fire and 3+ armor save, don't let me down!

This is exciting! opcorn:


----------



## shogunboy

Well, the wolves should do decently against the shoota boyz. Though then again, running four 2 wound squads may not always do their jobs. 

Btw: what are the players suppose to do after the players know what they are going against? I'm a bit confused on the event works.


----------



## eyescrossed

shogunboy said:


> Btw: what are the players suppose to do after the players know what they are going against? I'm a bit confused on the event works.


Give confidence-boosting praise to King of Cheese? :biggrin:


----------



## shogunboy

Sure I guess. Go KoC!


----------



## eyescrossed

That's the spirit


----------



## shogunboy

Off-topic, but does he have a kult called the kult of cheese?

Otherwise, Thunderwolf Cavalry for the win!


----------



## eyescrossed

Hopefully.

Although I have a niggling feeling that your unit will get a lot further than mine...


----------



## shogunboy

Could be worse, but we shall see.


----------



## Muffinman

Awww man, alomst the same thing my Throaps faced last time.... 
Except now instead of Grots it actual Orks!!!!


----------



## Dawnstar

Sternguard represent!

In hoping I wont do too badly this round..
Cmon rapid fire!!


----------



## Evil beaver2

Yayyy, orksies cant even hurt my redeemer so they get to die a slow burny death.

And Serpion5, you get my vote for my favorite entry, I almost put in a trygon myself. The super upgraded battlewagons right up there too.

This is the first game where Id actually put money on myself to win, but that really depends what we're up against (out of the 8 games Ive entered Ive never got passed round 2)


----------



## eyescrossed

I was thinking of both a Trygon or 7 Flamers of Tzeentch. If either win I will shit bricks.


----------



## Necrosis

Does this mean I get a free pass since they can't hurt me?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> HAHA!
> Perfect
> 
> First, you never answered my question on page 1, I think.
> "How many models is a given model considered to be in base contact with, in combat?"
> 
> Another question, does the whole: Unit 1 shoot, unit 2 shoot, unit 1 charge.
> Does that all count as one turn?
> Because it's kinda important for my Paroxysm
> 
> Assuming it does, for obvious reasons...
> Use Paroxysm, definitely!
> Halve their chance to hit with Shooting, on the first round, and also reduce their chance to hit with punching by a third!
> 
> 
> Anyway, the number of models in base contact.
> 20mm bases can just fit into base contact with 6 20mm bases.
> I have a 60mm base, so.... That's a lot of Toughness tests they have to take :biggrin:
> I hope you have bases of all three sizes, to get numbers on these things.
> Since I'm a Monat, there will always be the maximum number in base contact, unless you decide otherwise!


Well, for simplicity sake all models make their attacks, but if a model has an effect that works on enemies that are BtoB then it will be worked out by base size.

And yes, thats 1 turn.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Dang, I'm not sure how my Great Unclean One will fare against that many boyz. They'll need 6's to wound, then I get a 5+ save followed by 4+ FNP, but the sheer number of shots and close combat attacks is staggering! Statistically, I'd 'just' manage to survive both rounds and win by points, but who knows?

I hope the dice favor me!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Technically you get a 4++. I think that improves the odds your way a bit.


----------



## StalkerZero

Really hoping my Pariahs make it. That's a lot of shots coming in and only getting six of them might make it scary.


----------



## aboytervigon

Hey cheese since he has no necron models in his entry does he phase out?


----------



## Samules

My six wraithguard w/ Destructor-Warlock should do ok since they need 6s to wound. It might take me 10 turns but I will persevere!


----------



## Orochi

Bah! My storm shields are rendered useless!!

Come on 2+ saves!


----------



## shogunboy

aboytervigon said:


> Hey cheese since he has no necron models in his entry does he phase out?


I would say the phase out rule doesn't apply as what would be the point of entering non-troop necrons?


----------



## Evil beaver2

Lots of great entries but Im betting one of these 5 is going to win:

Cowlicker16
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- 2 Plasma Pistol
- Melta Bombs
- Thunder Hammer

Vicious
15 Wyches
- Hekatrix w Agoniser and Blast Pistol
- Haywire Grenades
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets

mynameisgrax
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

Stephen_Newman
Grey Knight Purgation Squad
- 4 Psycannons
- 2 Falchions/SB
- Justicar w MC-Daemonhammer
(wait, you never win so these guys will likely lose because your horrible unluckyness)

Evil beaver2
Land Raider Redeemer
- Multimelta
(because its mine)


----------



## Orochi

I kinda wish I'd gone for my first choice.

MAUGAN RA AWAY!!


----------



## flankman

I just hope Ahriman can deal enough damage to not get killed in a single round


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

Im pretty confident about this round, i think my GH can win it.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Well, for simplicity sake all models make their attacks, but if a model has an effect that works on enemies that are BtoB then it will be worked out by base size.


Yeah what I mean is Toxic Miasma, at the end of every player turn every enemy model in base contact has to take a Toughness test or suffer a wound.
So that's a lot of 5+ wounds at the end!

I'd like to know the numbers on how many can get in base contact, but all my stuff is at my brother's house


----------



## Takizuchi

KingOfCheese said:


> HatingYou
> Marbo


I Think this entry should win on pure ballsyness alone :laugh:

This makes me glad that i took the carapace armor, but against all those shots......im SOL atleast for this round that is. Come on Straken help pull my boys thru.:victory:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Might roll some games up tomorrow.
Not tonight though. Tonight is my much needed night to relax with a few drinks.


----------



## Orochi

NO!

Roll dice damn you.


----------



## Serpion5

That was my first thought, before realizing how much of a hypocrite that would make me. :laugh: :drinks:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I can't wait for the cheese to be slapped... No? Dangit.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Will be slapping plenty of cheese tomorrow.


----------



## Uber Ork

*+*







*=* :good: :biggrin:






.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Uber Ork said:


> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *=* :good: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Awesome! Have some rep if I am capable!


----------



## njfed

Slapping Cheese Tee shirts. Nuf said.


----------



## Cypher871

:biggrin: The more I watch this the more I laugh. :laugh:


----------



## Winterous

*literally cries with laughter*
OMG, THE DOG, BAHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## Doelago

Winterous said:


> *literally cries with laughter*
> OMG, THE DOG, BAHAHAHAHHAHA!


Yea, but then it ate the it.


----------



## eyescrossed

It looks sad.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

eyescrossed said:


> It looks sad.


It probably is because some stupid *** humans keep throwing cheese at its face which judging by its size and physical exertion it exhibited is all the damn thing ever eats!


----------



## eyescrossed

Stephen_Newman said:


> It probably is because some stupid *** humans keep throwing cheese at its face which judging by its size and physical exertion it exhibited is all the damn thing ever eats!


Indeed.

Normally I'd laugh, but that dog looks miserable. How do you cheer up dogs?


----------



## KingOfCheese

eyescrossed said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Normally I'd laugh, but that dog looks miserable. How do you cheer up dogs?


With Cheese.


----------



## eyescrossed

KingOfCheese said:


> With Cheese.


Fair point


----------



## johnmassive

Are you still accepting entries cheese?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Well, technically entries have closed, and you already know what the first unit is going to be, but on the other hand i do like having as many players as possible....
It doesn't worry me if your in or not (the more the merrier really), but some of the other players may have an issue with it, so ill leave the decision to the others to see if they are willing to let you in on the action. 

Perhaps let us know what your unit is going to be (everyones units are public now anyway).

What do you think guys?
- Let him in?
- Let him in, but penalize him with a strike for Round 1?
- Or make him wait till Game #11?


----------



## Winterous

Let him in, more work for you, Cheese!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Let him in, I don't mind


----------



## johnmassive

Yes more work for KoC sounds good, but lets call it experience building instead. It sounds more palatable. 

If it makes a difference to anyone

1) I have no idea what the first unit is and nor do i intend to look.
2) For previous rounds I have entered entries like 10 man IG sqauds.
3) I have never got past round 1.
4) As I have never played a game of 5th Ed im using this as an opportunity of playtesting. 
5) More importantly anyone saying 'no' will just look like a beardy winning is more important than fun/competition type.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Go for it!
The more the merrier.


----------



## KingOfCheese

You can join mate. 

What unit do you wish to enter?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Grots. Go with grots.....


----------



## Doelago

Stephen_Newman said:


> Grots. Go with grots.....


MAKARI!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> Grots. Go with grots.....


I was about to say _"Nah, let him use something that can at least put up some sort of fight"_......... then i remembered that it was Grots who won the last game. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

KingOfCheese said:


> I was about to say _"Nah, let him use something that can at least put up some sort of fight"_......... then i remembered that it was Grots who won the last game. :laugh:


:rofl: 

Ultimate unit my arse...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

But that's when you surprise everyone by saying that the next unit is a LR.


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Ultimate unit my arse...


Exactly my reaction.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Oh well, at least Makari wont be having a part in this game, so you guys have nothing to fear. 

Oh, except for the other 15 highly-effective units you have to face.


----------



## turel2

Entered for comedy purposes only.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Note to self: "Tomorrow" is a very loose term
Note #2: Check this thread less often to alleviate the pain and the crying at night *shivers*


----------



## Doelago

When will the first bunch of results be up?


----------



## KingOfCheese

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Note to self: "Tomorrow" is a very loose term
> Note #2: Check this thread less often to alleviate the pain and the crying at night *shivers*





Doelago said:


> When will the first bunch of results be up?


I have done a few of them, hopefully i can do the rest of them today, depending on how long work is going to go for today.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> I have done a few of them, hopefully i can do the rest of them today, depending on how long work is going to go for today.


Well, while you've been buggering around with that...
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Winterous
I HAVE ALL THIRTY-SIX POTATOES!


----------



## lokis222

Winterous said:


> Well, while you've been buggering around with that...
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Winterous
> I HAVE ALL THIRTY-SIX POTATOES!


i would have some if i wasn't in the middle of exams. that game drops on the day i get a two day final paper.


----------



## Doelago

Winterous said:


> Well, while you've been buggering around with that...
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Winterous
> I HAVE ALL THIRTY-SIX POTATOES!


Whats so good about the potatoes?


----------



## lokis222

Doelago said:


> Whats so good about the potatoes?


Portal 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago

lokis222 said:


> Portal 2 :biggrin:


Ok... And how the heck does one get those... Potatoes...?


----------



## Winterous

Doelago said:


> Ok... And how the heck does one get those... Potatoes...?


http://valvearg.com/wiki/Potato_Sources
Quick smart, only a few hours until release!


----------



## lokis222

Portal 2 v. Final Paper.

:suicide:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I know the feeling as well. I have bought it but knowing I can't actually play it even though it is installed until 22nd June is killing me!


----------



## Rathios1337

Cheese You Be Slappin?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Rathios1337 said:


> Cheese You Be Slappin?


Sure have been.


----------



## Doelago

:cough:results?:cough:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Patience! Technically this one is supposed to run through May.


----------



## Doelago

Stephen_Newman said:


> Patience! Technically this one is supposed to run through May.


... FUCK! :headbutt:


----------



## High_Seraph

:goodpost: I completely agree Doelago.


----------



## Cowlicker16

You can't make what is probably the most popular/fun thing on the entire forum board and not expect a little impatience running around...although the suspense does let you wonder a lot more,fun in its own way


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Its essentially a giant mind fuck that stimulates paranoia and all other kinds of fun side effects.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sorry for the delay guys.
I have only had 3 hours sleep in the past 112 hours. 

But good news is that I've got next week off work, so more time for slapping the cheese. 

Although technically i still have another 40 days to finish the game. 
(But will be finished well before then)


----------



## Stephen_Newman

No problem .Don't kill yourself whilst doing so though.


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> Sorry for the delay guys.
> I have only had 3 hours sleep in the past 112 hours.


Jeeze man, take some time out to sleep for a few days straight :shok:

If you die, you can't finish slapping the cheese :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

:laugh: What the hell are you doing with yourself?


----------



## Cypher871

KingOfCheese said:


> Sorry for the delay guys.
> I have only had 3 hours sleep in the past 112 hours.


Feck...I am wrecked the next day if I stop up all night (then again I am an old fart) but 109 hours and no sleep , thats 4 and a half days man...are you an insomniac?


----------



## mynameisgrax

KingOfCheese said:


> Sorry for the delay guys.
> I have only had 3 hours sleep in the past 112 hours.


You're either an insomniac, a new parent, or Batman.


----------



## Grokfog

My guess is that cheese is a member of the emergency services, most likely medical, and i'd say Emergency room staff.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Nope.
I am in the viticulture industry.
Driving mechanical harvesters.


----------



## Grokfog

KingOfCheese said:


> Nope.
> I am in the viticulture industry.
> Driving mechanical harvesters.


Ah, so i was close then -_-


----------



## Uber Ork

Well, I was going to vote Batman... but driving harvesters was my second guess. 


So do you work for a winery then?


----------



## aboytervigon

Well both those jobs are related.


----------



## turel2

Batman = Cheese king. True story.

Woot this is my 666th post lol.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Nope.
> I am in the viticulture industry.
> Driving mechanical harvesters.


So you're a wine-o aye?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> So you're a wine-o aye?


Yup.
Well... don't work in a winery, just a vineyard management company.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Yup.
> Well... don't work in a winery, just a vineyard management company.


Regardless, you aid in the production of goon (possibly), you are a hero to the youth of today!


----------



## Uber Ork

So do you drive one of these?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Uber Ork said:


> So do you drive one of these?


One of these...








And one of these...








And one of these...








And one of these...








And one of these...


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> *image FRENZY!*


Awesome cool 
So you basically handle all the kinds of heavy machinery they use right?


----------



## Doelago

Epic shit! All praise the great King Of Cheese!


----------



## KingOfCheese

You can actually see me driving in this pic....


----------



## Uber Ork

KingOfCheese said:


> You can actually see me driving in this pic....


Nice! :laugh:






I drive one of these...










and one of these...










and one of these...










and one of these...










and one of these...













* Ok... not the last one, but the others are true...






.


----------



## Samules

Now I finally have something better to put on my altar!

But seriously pretty cool. With modifications it could make a decent battlewagon. Deff rolla all the way!


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> You can actually see me driving in this pic....


Epic shit.


----------



## Cypher871

Yummy, cheese and grapes, very continental. :biggrin:


----------



## SGMAlice

Cypher871 said:


> Yummy, cheese and grapes, very continental. :biggrin:


Just need the Biscuits now XD 

SGMAlice


----------



## Serpion5

KingOfCheese said:


> You can actually see me driving in this pic....


You`re the guy on the right yeah?


----------



## Doelago

I wants results! :shout:


----------



## Uber Ork

I want pizza.


----------



## aboytervigon

I want results and KFC.


----------



## Doelago

Uber Ork said:


> I want pizza.


So do I! :wink:


----------



## High_Seraph

I want you all to calm down and go slap the cheese yourselves. Failing that go and get drunk as hell.


----------



## aboytervigon

I would advise getting drunk first the alcohol will numb the pain when he "harvests" you.


----------



## mynameisgrax

I want a hard-boiled egg.


----------



## High_Seraph

Yeah never mind get drunk *then* slap the cheese.


----------



## Dawnstar

Uber Ork said:


> I want pizza.





Doelago said:


> So do I! :wink:


As do I. Anyone kind enough to bring me one? I only live in New Zealand, it's not THAT far away...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I don't wanna know the PandP charge to send one there from the UK. Probably around the same as buying Promethean Sun from BL:laugh:


----------



## Dawnstar

Stephen_Newman said:


> I don't wanna know the PandP charge to send one there from the UK. Probably around the same as buying Promethean Sun from BL:laugh:


That is one EXPENSIVE novella! :shok:

and yea, i'd say you would be about right :laugh:


----------



## Doelago

Dawnstar said:


> That is one EXPENSIVE novella! :shok:


I would have been willing to pay double the price it cost, just cause it was Salamanders, but I was unable to get it.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ok, i have just had about another 10 PM's with people wanting to enter.
Guys, entries are closed.
At the rate im going, im getting more entries in quicker than i can roll them. :laugh:


----------



## Arkanor

KingOfCheese said:


> Ok, i have just had about another 10 PM's with people wanting to enter.
> Guys, entries are closed.
> At the rate im going, im getting more entries in quicker than i can roll them. :laugh:


I *thought* I had read the last page of this when it said you were still taking them.

Oh well, worth a shot, good luck to all who entered!


----------



## ckcrawford

KingOfCheese said:


> Ok, i have just had about another 10 PM's with people wanting to enter.
> Guys, entries are closed.
> At the rate im going, im getting more entries in quicker than i can roll them. :laugh:


...Jesus tittie fucking...
:lazy2:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Arkanor said:


> I *thought* I had read the last page of this when it said you were still taking them.
> 
> Oh well, worth a shot, good luck to all who entered!


Entries closed 12 days ago.


----------



## Arkanor

KingOfCheese said:


> Entries closed 12 days ago.


Jesus, aren't I the slowbie then haha


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Join the next one.


----------



## eyescrossed

Is there going to be a next one?


----------



## KingOfCheese

eyescrossed said:


> Is there going to be a next one?


Yeah.
I'll do at least 20 of them, probably more.
As long as people want me to keep doing them, then ill keep it up.


----------



## Grokfog

KingOfCheese said:


> Yeah.
> I'll do at least 20 of them, probably more.
> As long as people want me to keep doing them, then ill keep it up.


WOO! Yeah, you keep racking them up, i'll keep entering to attempt to smack 'em down!


----------



## eyescrossed

Same :biggrin:


----------



## Chaosftw

KingOfCheese said:


> Yeah.
> I'll do at least 20 of them, probably more.
> As long as people want me to keep doing them, then ill keep it up.



...Thats....what....she said?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Chaosftw said:


> ...Thats....what....she said?


----------



## turel2

KingOfCheese said:


> Ok, i have just had about another 10 PM's with people wanting to enter.
> Guys, entries are closed.
> At the rate im going, im getting more entries in quicker than i can roll them. :laugh:


Your going to need some staff at this rate lol


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Well we tried getting a secretary for him...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> Well we tried getting a secretary for him...


Yeah, there was some guy that had a hot blonde chick that was going to help me roll dice and perform sexual favours, but i never heard anything back.
Was looking forward to slapping the cheese with her too.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Question: If a unit is relentless do they still not get a charge bonus on the assualt after rapid firing?


----------



## turel2

KingOfCheese said:


> Yeah, there was some guy that had a hot blonde chick that was going to help me roll dice and perform sexual favours, but i never heard anything back.
> Was looking forward to slapping the cheese with her too.


No sexual favours? you definatly need a hot chick :laugh:


----------



## aboytervigon

Lots of hot chicks just for you I hope you like them spicy


----------



## Chaosftw

Boston Pizza has hotter chicks.... just tossing that out there.

or should I call it... Food for Thought...


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

Chaosftw said:


> Boston Pizza has hotter chicks.... just tossing that out there.
> 
> or should I call it... Food for Thought...


Hahaha :laugh: I see what you did there! :grin::victory:


----------



## Chaosftw

The_Hive_Emperor said:


> Hahaha :laugh: I see what you did there! :grin::victory:


Clever right?


----------



## High_Seraph

No no it wasn't.


----------



## Uber Ork

Did someone say hot chicks?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Uber Ork said:


> Did someone say hot chicks?


I need a secretary, not a bride. :laugh:


----------



## Aramoro

Would it be possible to watch your hotlinking when people view this site at work. I'm not sure deep linking to 'Planet Climax' is such an awesome idea.


----------



## LazyG

Aramoro said:


> Would it be possible to watch your hotlinking when people view this site at work. I'm not sure deep linking to 'Planet Climax' is such an awesome idea.


Offtopic - using the imgur plugin (from http://imgur.com/tools/ ) for firefox, chrome etc is good, you can right click an image on the web and rehost it (without an account) and get a bbcode link right away. In a forum I run elsewhere we banned all hotlinking and just force people to use decent image hosts like imgur, photobucket etc.


----------



## KingOfCheese

LazyG said:


> Offtopic - using the imgur plugin (from http://imgur.com/tools/ ) for firefox, chrome etc is good, you can right click an image on the web and rehost it (without an account) and get a bbcode link right away. In a forum I run elsewhere we banned all hotlinking and just force people to use decent image hosts like imgur, photobucket etc.


Nice, cheers mate. 


(pic deleted)
I need a secretary like this one.


----------



## turel2

Will this help? lol


----------



## mynameisgrax

Who would want an outfit that's on fire? 

Cosplay enthusiasts! 

(rep if you know the reference)


----------



## KingOfCheese

mynameisgrax said:


> Who would want an outfit that's on fire?
> 
> Cosplay enthusiasts!
> 
> (rep if you know the reference)


Nerds in costumes basically.


----------



## Cowlicker16

Not regular nerds...anime,manga, and J-Pop nerds!! The weirdest breeds of nerds out there in my opinion


----------



## Serpion5

Cowlicker16 said:


> Not regular nerds...anime,manga, and J-Pop nerds!! The weirdest breeds of nerds out there in my opinion


Now I feel all unloved and such... :cray:


----------



## Grokfog

Lol, i see loads of cosplayers at the london expo each year. Last time i was there, a guy had made himself some space wolf terminator armour... And i nearly went to beat up a bunch of cosplayers who were in the hotel carpark, screaming and shouting at 3am.


----------



## turel2

KingOfCheese said:


> Nice, cheers mate.
> 
> 
> (pic deleted)
> I need a secretary like this one.


Hubba Hubba! :laugh:


----------



## njfed

*DANGER* That young lady in the secretary picture looks like she could be 14. A whole lot o trouble for most of us.

I have a 14 year old daughter so I know what I'm talking about. This past weekend I took her down to the boardwalk to see about a summer job. The guy interviewing her asked when she gets back from university for the summer.


----------



## KingOfCheese

njfed said:


> *DANGER* That young lady in the secretary picture looks like she could be 14. A whole lot o trouble for most of us.
> 
> I have a 14 year old daughter so I know what I'm talking about. This past weekend I took her down to the boardwalk to see about a summer job. The guy interviewing her asked when she gets back from university for the summer.


There is no nudity in the picture. It isn't even suggestive in any way at all.
I doubt she is under 18, but yes, i know exactly where you are coming from.

Ill take it down anyway though.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Stop wasting time and start slapping cheese!!!! We want results damnit!:angry:

sorry...


----------



## Cowlicker16

ZOMG someone just yelled at THE King of Cheese!! This thread just got real


----------



## Serpion5

He`s got a month yet. He`s not obliged to do any cheese slapping for a few days yet.


----------



## KingOfCheese

I've done a bit, but also been busy with organizing a massive tournament.
Quite a bit of organizing goes into a reasonable-sized event.


----------



## Bleeze

we talking single unit or a group of units at 250 or less


----------



## njfed

KingOfCheese said:


> There is no nudity in the picture. It isn't even suggestive in any way at all.
> I doubt she is under 18, but yes, i know exactly where you are coming from.
> 
> Ill take it down anyway though.


The danger is not realizing how old some of those girls are the picture itself is harmless. I was not implying that you should take it down. I was just commenting that she looked like jailbait to me. My daughter and her 15 year old friends look like that when they dress up. Girls who look a lot older than they are is just something I have had on my mind recently.


----------



## Winterous

Bleeze said:


> we talking single unit or a group of units at 250 or less


"In this game, players will select a unit of their choice to do battle in the Arena Of Death."


----------



## StalkerZero

njfed said:


> The danger is not realizing how old some of those girls are the picture itself is harmless. I was not implying that you should take it down. I was just commenting that she looked like jailbait to me. My daughter and her 15 year old friends look like that when they dress up. Girls who look a lot older than they are is just something I have had on my mind recently.


I have a feeling I missed something important here.

Because this post makes zero sense now at all.

I'm still in the boat of take your time on this one KoC. You've spoiled us with how fast you've gotten the other games done. So take your time.


----------



## Serpion5

He`s organising a big tournament as well. 

I would have tried to get there Cheese, but being unemployed atm...  

You run it every year right?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Serpion5 said:


> He`s organising a big tournament as well.
> 
> I would have tried to get there Cheese, but being unemployed atm...
> 
> You run it every year right?


Yep.
Same place, same long weekend, same free accommodation, same epic fun for all.


----------



## Dawnstar

Hmm next year, depending on things, I may come across the tasman to join in


----------



## turel2

When do we usually get the results for The Royal Cheese Challenge 2: Electric Boogaloo?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Please stop bumping this unless you're the King and you have been slappin' right done, ey!


----------



## Cowlicker16

Ah... but the friendly banter is what passes all the time for this thread, it's most of the action that happens here


----------



## High_Seraph

That and the more you post the more likely you are to advance.


----------



## turel2

High_Seraph said:


> That and the more you post the more likely you are to advance.


Slapping the cheese helps too.


----------



## Serpion5

turel2 said:


> Slapping the cheese helps too.


That`s pretty much what KoC said to me himself, but I have yet to see any results from him. :threaten:


----------



## High_Seraph

Relax the month has just started. However maybe show results that have been slappped by the cheese?


----------



## Sabet

How much longer will we have to wait. Post up the unit list please (unless i missed them earlier)!
WE WANT RESULTS!


----------



## Doelago

Anyone else willing to bet that KoC wont be able to finish it all before the month it out? :wink:





(Just kidding)


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sorry guys.
Still been flat out. 

Would someone be willing to do some games to have things progress a little quicker?


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Sorry guys.
> Still been flat out.
> 
> Would someone be willing to do some games to have things progress a little quicker?


I would, if I had more spare time and if these issues with my health stopped popping up.


----------



## mynameisgrax

I'll gladly help too. I have access to all the codexes, and I'm ready to roll! :so_happy:


----------



## aboytervigon

I could help if you get me within the next 3 hours.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I stand ready to help the cheese.

I am loaded with tons of dice and every codex except Grey Knights (Which means I cannot roll for my own unit but thats about it).

Plus I have tons of spare time!


----------



## aboytervigon

Oh I have or have access to every codex.


----------



## turel2

KingOfCheese said:


> Sorry guys.
> Still been flat out.
> 
> Would someone be willing to do some games to have things progress a little quicker?


Any one that helps King of Cheese will be a Knight of Cheese.
Does anyone accept this quest? lol


----------



## Samules

Same here, I am ready and willing to serve the cheese.


----------



## Quozzo

Doelago said:


> Anyone else willing to bet that KoC wont be able to finish it all before the month it out? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just kidding)


As the game isn't a knockout match and will continue as long as there are two or more people beating the waves, then this game could go on indefinitely. but i bet 10 monoliths would soon sort that out :wink:


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> Sorry guys.
> Still been flat out.
> 
> Would someone be willing to do some games to have things progress a little quicker?


I'd help out again, but I have a literal crapton of stuff to do


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I'd do it, but I forgot my dice at a buddy's house :russianroulette:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Sorry, but this is 39 pages long, and hasn't even started? Woah


----------



## yshabash

manitcore.missle.launcher

nuff said

also question, can we use FW units? *does a creepy evil smile*

any points limit?


----------



## Dawnstar

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Sorry, but this is 39 pages long, and hasn't even started? Woah


Must be a new record I think 

"Most pointless crap posted in a thread" :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

mynameisgrax will be helping out for Round 1.


----------



## Uber Ork

Way to go *mynameisgrax*! :good: :biggrin:


----------



## turel2

KingOfCheese said:


> mynameisgrax will be helping out for Round 1.


Yay, nice one MynameisGrax :yahoo:


----------



## njfed

KingOfCheese said:


> mynameisgrax will be helping out for Round 1.


Can I get his address so I know where to ship the secretary to?


----------



## KingOfCheese

njfed said:


> Can I get his address so I know where to ship the secretary to?


I still don't have my secretary yet.


----------



## Biellann

KingOfCheese said:


> I still don't have my secretary yet.


That's Australia Post for you...


----------



## mynameisgrax

Ladies and Gentlemen...the cheese has been slapped.

(By the way, I don't want to hear anyone whining about how long it took the King of Cheese to do these, because it takes FOREVER to roll out these matches. Good lord, it's tough.)


HALF OF THE FIRST ROUND RESULTS!

---------

shogunboy
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- Thunderhammer
- 3 Meltabombs

Turn 1
The SW kill 1 Ork through shooting, and the Orks surprisingly fail to do anything
The SW assault, and lose 3 wounds before finishing off the orks.

Turn 2
The Orks roll a lot better and kill 2 of the 4 thunderwolves through shooting. The SW kill none.

The Orks charge, the wolves fail to counter-charge, and the Orks quickly finish them off, only losing a single ork in the process.

shogunboy gets a strike.

…

Cowlicker16
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- 2 Plasma Pistol
- Melta Bombs
- Thunder Hammer

Turn 1
The SW kill 3 Orks through shooting, and the Orks inflict 3 wounds, killing one TW.
The SW assault, and kill half the orks before dying.

Turn 2
The Orks roll ridiculously well, and wipe out Thunderwolves through shooting alone.

Cowlicker16 gets a strike.

…

spanner94ezekiel
8 DA Vets
- BP/CCW/Meltabombs
- BP/Thunderhammer
- BP/Thunderhammer
- Flamer
- Combi-Melta
- Combi-Melta
- BP/CCW
- BP/CCW

Turn 1
The DA kill 8 Orks through shooting, and the Orks kill 2 marines.

The DA assault, and kill 7 shootas, but then the Orks attack and kill 4. The Orks then lose 3 to no retreat. The marines then kill 2 Orks, and due to disastrous rolling, lose 3 marines! They are then easily wiped out by the Orks the following round. 

Turn 2
The Orks shoot ridiculously well, and take down 6 marines through shooting! The marines in turn kill 4, fail their morale test, and run.

spanner94ezekiel gets a strike.

…

Rathios1337
Nemesis Dreadknight
- Heavy Psycannon
- Gat Psilencer
- Nemesis Greatsword

Turn 1

The Dreadknight kills an impressive 14 boyz through shooting, and the shootas in turn do nothing.

The Dreadknight assaults and eventually kills the remaining boyz without suffering any wounds.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot, but inflict no damage. The Dreadknight fires back and kills 13 boyz. 

The Orks assault, but roll terribly and inflict no damage, before the Dreadknight whittles them down and eventually breaks them.

Rathios1337 moves on without a strike (and unwounded to boot!)

…

MetalHandkerchief
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

Turn 1

The DE shoot and kill 16 Orks. The Orks then fire back and kill 7 DE. The DE pass their morale test.

The DE kill 2 Orks in close combat, and the Orks kill 3 DE. The DE then break and run.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and kill 7 DE. The DE fire back and kill 10 Orks. The Orks charge and finish off the DE.


MetalHandkerchief gets a strike.

…

Grokfog
Daemon Prince (Daemons Codex)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Instrument
- Mark of Nurgle
- Breath of Chaos
- Cloud of Flies
- Noxious Touch
- Aura of Decay

Turn 1

The Prince rolls bad and doesn’t kill any of the boyz through shooting, and also takes 2 wounds from the boyz’s shooting.

The Prince Assaults and both sides slowly grind eachother down over several rounds. The Orks eventually finish the Prince off.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot, but fail to inflict any wounds. The prince shoots and kills 4 Orks.

The Orks assault and once again the two sides begin grinding eachother down, but this time the Prince manages to break the Orks without receiving many wounds.

Grokfog moves on without a strike.

…

ItsPug
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

Turn 1

The IG shoot and kill 14 Orks. The Orks in turn shoot and kill 6 guardsmen.

In close combat, the IG kill 7 Orks, the boyz kill 4 guardsmen, and the Orks break and run.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot, but roll badly, and kill 11 guardsmen. The guardsmen pass their morale test and fire back, killing 8 Orks.

The Orks charge, and the guardsmen kill 5 Orks, while the Orks in turn kill 13 guardsmen. The guards pass their break test, thanks to the commissar. Next round, the IG kill 3 Orks, before the Orks finish them off.


It’s a close one, but ItsPug moves on without a strike.

…

ChaosRedCorsairLord
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 3 Mortars
- 2 squads with Krak Grenades
- Commissar

Turn 1

The IG shoot and kill 13 Orks. The Orks in turn fire and kill 10 guardsmen. The guardsmen fail their morale test, and lose 1 guard due to summary execution. They pass the reroll.

In close combat, the IG only kill 3 Orks, and the Orks kill 8 guardsmen. The guardsmen pass their break test. Next round, the guard kill 1 Ork, and orks kill 7, including the commissar! The guardsmen then break and run.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and kill 13 guardsmen, who pass their break test. In turn, the guardsmen kill 8 Orks. 

The Orks than assault and wipe the guardsmen out.

ChaosRedCorsairLord gets a strike.

...

Aramoro
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

Turn 1

The Shoota boyz fire and inflict a single wound. 

The Bloodcrushers then assault and kill 15 Ork boyz. The boyz fail to wound the bloodcrushers, and take 13 casualties from no retreat. The bloodcrushers than finish them off the following round.

Turn 2

The shoota boyz shoot and kill 1 Bloodcrusher.

The shoota boyz assault, and the Bloodcrushers kill 7 boyz. The boyz then attack, but only inflict 1 wound. The boyz take 6 wounds from no retreat. The bloodcrushers then kill 8 boyz. The Orks fail to wound the bloodcrushers, and break.

Aramoro moves on without a strike.

…

(I was given permission to do my own, so you'll have to trust me on this one)

mynameisgrax
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

Turn 1

The GU1 shoots and kills 4 Orks. The shoota boyz fire back and inflict 1 wound. 

The GU1 charges and both sides grind eachother down for several rounds. Eventually, the GU1 causes the Orks to break and run.

Turn 2

The shoota boyz shoot and inflict 2 wounds. The GU1 shoots and kills 3 Orks.

The Orks charge and inflict 2 wounds. The GU1 attacks and kills 3 Orks. Next round, aura kills 1, and GU1’s attacks kill 3, but Orks roll well, and finish the GU1 off.

Mynameisgrax moves on without a strike.

...

ckcrawford
Keeper of Secrets
- Transfixing Gaze
- Daemonic Gaze
- Unholy might
- Instrument

Turn 1

The KoS shoots, but fails to kill anything. The boyz fire back and inflict 1 wound.

The KoS then charges, but continues rolling terribly, and only kills 1 boy. The boyz attack, roll well, and kill him.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and inflict 3 wounds. The KoS shoots, but fails to kill anything.

The Orks charge, and the KoS kills 5 boyz before the boyz finish him off.


Ckcrawford gets a strike.

…

Hurricane
Inquisitorial Warband
- Warrior Acolyte x3 w/ 2 melta guns and 1 flamer
- Crusaderx4
- Jokaerox2
- Deathcult assassin x3

Turn 1

The Jokaero power rolled is the 5+ invulnerable save one. The Jokaeros use their heavy flamers and altogether the warband kill 10 shoota boyz through shooting. The boyz shoot back and kill 2 warriors and 2 deathcult assassins.

The warband assaults, and kills 3 shoota boyz, but the Orks attack back and will the remaining warrior, 1 crusader, and the last deathcult assassin (the monkeys are really lucky with their saves!). The warband breaks next turn.

Turn 2

The Jokaero power rolled is again the 5+ invulnerable save. The shoota boyz fire and kill both melta warriors, both jokaero, and 2 crusaders. The warband fires back and kills 5 shoota boyz.

The shoota boyz assault, and the warband kills 5 (all by the assassins), but then the boyz wipe them out.

Hurricane gets a strike.

…

Biellann
Hellhound squad
- Devil Dog w HF
- Bane Wolf w HF

Turn 1

The Hellhounds move up 6in and fire all their weapons, killing 11 Orks. The Orks fire and do nothing.

The Orks assault and get 3 glancing hits. The Devil Dog is stunned, and the bane wolf loses its chem cannon. The Bane wolf fires its heavy flamer, killing 4 more Orks. The Orks assault and once again get 3 glancing hits. The Bane wolf is immobilized, destroying it. The Devil Dog is shaken. Next round, Orks finish the Devil Dog off.

Turn 2

The Orks fire and do nothing. The Hellhounds move up and fire all their weapons, killing 17 Orks. 

The Orks assault and the devil dog is destroyed, and the bane wolf is stunned, and then destroyed in the following round.

Biellann gets a strike.

…

the Autarch
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb


Turn 1

The IG shoot and kill 11 Orks. The Orks in turn kill 6 guardsmen. 

In close combat, the IG kill 6 Orks, and then the boyz kill 4 guardsmen. The Orks suffer 2 no retreat casualties. Next round the IG kill 5 Orks, and then the Orks kill 3, but break afterwards.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and kill 8 guardsmen. The IG shoot and kill 9 Orks.

The Orks then assault and kill 11 guardsmen, while the IG has some nice rolling and kills 9. They fight on for many rounds, until eventually the guardsmen whittle the Orks down to nothing.

the Autarch moves on without a strike.

…

lokis222
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

Turn 1
Lokis kills 1 shoota boy, and loses 7 of his own boyz in turn to shooting.

Lokis assaults, kills 20 boyz, while losing 4 more of his own. The shoota boyz then break.

Turn 2

The shoota boyz kill 6 of Lokis boyz, and then Loki shoots down 4.
The shoota boyz assault and kill 15 sluggas, while Loki kills 5 more before breaking.

What a close match! In the end, the shoota boyz win by a mere 12 points, and lokis222 gets a strike.

…

HatingYou
Marbo

Turn 1

Marbo throws the demo charge and kills 6 Orks before he’s gunned down to pieces.

Turn 2

Marbo is gunned down to pieces.


HatingYou gets a strike.

…

sausage
8 Purifiers
- Stave of Warding
- 2 Psycannons
- 2 Daemon Hammers
- 1 Force Halberd

Turn 1 

The GK fire and kill 6 shoota boyz. The shoota boyz fire back and kill 1 GK.

The GK assault and thanks to their psychic power, wipe out the Orks in short order, only suffering 1 more casualty in the process.

Turn 2

The shoota boyz fire and kill both the GK with hammers. The GK fire back but only kill 3 boyz. 

The Orks assault, and the results are the same as last time. One GK dies, and all the Orks are toast.

Sausage moves on without a strike

…

Quozzo
5 Wolf Guard
- 5x Terminator Armour
- Heavy Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Wolfclaw/Meltabombs

Turn 1

Quozzo rolls very well, and kills an impressive 13 shoota boyz through shooting, and loses 1 terminator in turn.

The boyz are ground down over 2 rounds of close combat, with the terminators not losing any more of their number before wiping them out.

Turn 2

The shoota boyz kill 2 terminators through shooting, and Quozzo in turn kills 9 boyz.

The shoota boyz assault, but fail to kill a single terminator over 2 rounds (unlucky rolling!) before the terminators break them. 

Quozzo moves on without a strike

...

Stephen_Newman
Grey Knight Purgation Squad
- 4 Psycannons
- 2 Falchions/SB
- Justicar w MC-Daemonhammer

Turn 1

The GK fire and kill 11 Orks. The Orks then fire back and kill 2 GK, one with a psycannon and one with a falchion.

The GK then assault and kill 4 shootas. The shoota boyz kill 1 GK. 2 shoota boyz die to no retreat. The GK then kill 3 shootas, and the boyz kill 1 more GK before they break and run.

Turn 2

The shoota boyz fire and kill 2 of the GK with psycannons. The GK fire and kill 5 shoota boyz. 

The Orks assault and wipe the GK completely out.


Stephen_Newman gets a strike.

…

njfed
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

Turn 1
Njfed shoots and kills an impressive 7 shoota boys, and loses 9 of his own boyz in turn to shooting.

Njfed assaults, and kills 16 shoota boyz while losing only 1 of his own in turn. The shoota boyz then break.

Turn 2

The shoota boyz shoota and kill 8 of Njfed boyz, and then Njfed shoots down 4.
The shoota boyz assault and kill 16 sluggas, while Njfed kills merely 1 more before breaking.

The shoota boyz win by 30 points, and njfed gets a strike.

...

The_Hive_Emperor
10 Grey Hunters
- 2 Meltaguns
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolfen

Turn 1
Wolves shoot and kill 6 shoota boyz, but lose 2 of their own guys to enemy shooting.

Wolves then assault and kill 10 shoota boyz, but lose 2 of their own in turn. 7 boyz then die from ‘no retreat’, and the SW finish the boyz off next round with no further casualties.

Turn 2

The shooting phase ends up being identical to turn 1’s, with 6 shootas and 2 wolves dying. 

The shoota boyz then assault, the wolves successfully counter-charge, kill 11 boyz, and loses 1 marine. The boyz then lose 10 to no retreat (yeowch!), and are easily wiped out the following round.

The Hive Emperor moves on without getting a strike.

…

Uber Ork
10 wolf guard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- 5 Combi-Plasma
- 1 Powerfist

Turn 1
Wolves shoot and kill 8 shoota boyz, but suffer a plasma burn and lose 1 of their own guys. The shootas fire, and kill 3 wolves (unlucky rolling for the wolves).

Wolves then assault and kill 7 shoota boyz, and lose 2 marines in turn. 4 boyz then die from ‘no retreat’. The next round the wolves kill 4, lose 1 of their own, and then the boyz break.

Turn 2

The shoota boyz fire, get lucky, and kill 5 marines. The marines in turn only kill 4 boyz. 

The shoota boyz then assault, the wolves successfully counter-charge, and kill 6 boyz, but then the shoota boyz wipe them out.

Uber Ork gets a strike.

…

Vicious
15 Wyches
- Hekatrix w Agoniser and Blast Pistol
- Haywire Grenades
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets

Turn 1

The Wyches get the +1 S result from their combat drugs. The Wyches shoot and kill 5 Orks. The Orks shoot and kill 9 wyches.

The Wyches assault and kill 9 Orks. The Orks attack back and kill 4 wyches, and then suffer 4 casualties from no retreat. The Wyches kill 2 Orks, and the Orks kill 1 wych. With only 1 wych remaining, the Orks break and run.

Turn 2

The Wyches get the +1 attack result from their combat drugs. The shoota boyz fire and wipe out the wyches through shooting. 

Vicious gets a strike.

…

inigo montoya
Keeper Of Secrets

Turn 1
Due to some terribly rolled armor saves, the shoota boyz annihilate the Keeper through shooting alone.

Turn 2

More crappy saves, and the Keeper suffers 3 wounds from Ork shooting. 

The shoota boyz then assault, and the Keeper kills 4 Orks before being killed.

Inigo Montoya gets a strike.

…

Necrosis
- Stormraven (BA)
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multi-Melta
- Hurricane Bolters

The Orks can’t hurt them, so Necrosis moves on without a strike.

...

eyescrossed
6 Wolf Guard
- TA w Wolf Claw, C-Flamer, Meltabombs
- TA w Power Weapon, S-Bolter, CML, Meltabombs
- TA w C-Melta, Power Weapon
- PA w BP, SS, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak

Turn 1
Wolves shoot and kill 7 shoota boyz, and the boyz fail to penetrate marine armor, gaining them no kills.

Wolves then assault and kill 5 shoota boyz (some poor rolling on the wolves part), before losing a PW terminator and c-melta marine. 3 boyz then die from ‘no retreat’. The wolves then kill 5 more boyz, and the SS marine dies. Next round, no one kills anything. Next round, 3 boyz die, and every marine besides the WC terminator dies. The shoota boyz pass their leadership check, but lose 2 more guys the following round, and break.

Turn 2

The shoota boyz fire, and kill the terminator with the CML. The wolves then fire and kill 6 shoota boyz. 

The shoota boyz assault, and the wolves successfully counter-charge, but close combat goes miserably and they only kill 1 boy, while in turn the boyz kill every marine except the WC one, and the wolves break.

Eyescrossed gets a strike.

…

The Meddler
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta
- Hurricane Bolters
- Extra Armour

The Orks can’t hurt them, so the Meddler moves on without a strike.

...

Evil beaver2
Land Raider Redeemer
- Multimelta

The Orks can’t hurt them, so Evil beaver2 moves on without a strike.

…

Scathainn
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

Turn 1

The DA fire the CML and kill 5 Orks. The Orks fire back and kill 2 terminators. 

The DA assault, and the Orks fail to kill any of them. The DA kill 6 boyz, and 3 more boyz die from no retreat. Next round the Orks kill 1 terminator, and the DA kill 3 Orks all said. Next round the Orks kill another terminator, and the DA kills one boy. The next round the Orks finish the last terminator off. 

Turn 2

The shoota boyz fire and kill 2 terminators. The DA in turn roll poorly and only kill 1 boy.

The shoota boyz than assault and wipe the terminators out.

Scathainn gets a strike

...

Doelago
Dark Angels Techmarine
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Servo Harness
- 2 Multimelta Servitors
- 2 Heavy Bolter Servitors

Turn 1

The DA kill 4 shootas, and the Orks fire, inflicting a wound upon the techmarine, and 1 of his mm servitors dies. 

The DA then assault, and inflict no wounds upon the Orks before being wiped out.

Turn 2

The Shoota boyz fire and kill all the servitors. The techmarine fires back and kills 1 Ork.

The Orks then kill the techmarine in close combat without suffering a wound.

Doelago gets a strike

…

SGMAlice
6 Meganobz
- 2 Kombi-Scorcha

Turn 1
Meganobz shoot and kill an impressive 8 boyz, but lose 1 meganob in turn.

Meganobz than assault, and after grinding each other down over several rounds, the Meganobz eventually win, causing the shoota boyz to break and run.

Turn 2

The shoota boyz fire and killing one Manz, while wounding another. The Manz then fire back and kill 6 shoota boyz.

The shoota boyz then assault, and the results are the same as last turn. It takes many turns, but the Meganobz eventually cause the shoota boyz to break and run.

SGMAlice moves on without getting a strike.

…

johnmassive
20 Kabalite Warriors
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

Turn 1

The DE shoot and kill 10 Orks. The Orks fire back and kill 5 DE.

In close combat, the DE kill 1 Ork, and the Orks kill 11 DE, breaking them.


Turn 2

The Orks shoot and kill 9 DE. The DE pass their morale test, and fire back, killing 7 Orks.

The Orks assault, and finish off the Kabalites.


Johnmassive gets a strike. 
…

Kinglopey
3 Penitent Engine

Turn 1

The Penitent Engines kill 4 Orks with their flamer. The Ork shooting fails to do anything. The Penitent Engines go on to win in close combat, since the Orks can’t hurt them there.

Turn 2

Exactly the same as the 1st turn.

Kinglopey moves on without a strike.

...

Orochi
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 4 with TH/SS
- 1 with Chainfist, SB, and CML

Turn 1
The Deathwing kill 2 Orks shooting, and the Orks kill a TH/SS.
The Termies charge, and only kill 1 Ork while 2 Terminators go down.
The Orks kill the last of the Termies before being hurt.

Turn 2
The Orks do nothing in shooting, and the Termies kill 2 Boyz with the CML.
The Orks charge, and kill 2 Termies.
The Termies attack, and kill 3 Orks.
The Orks kill another Termie while taking 3 more casualties.
The Orks kill the last 2 Termies.

Orochi gets a strike to his name.

----------

Winterous
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

Both rounds the Orks fail to do barely anything. Any wounds they deal are eventually regained from Regen.

Winterous proceeds without a strike.

----------

Vaz
5 GK Terminators
- Banner
- Incinerator
- 2 Halberds
- 2 Hammers
- Psybolt Ammo

Turn 1
GK shoot and kill 8 Orks, and the Orks kill the Banner and a Halberd.
The GK charge, and kill 7 Orks, and the Orks kill nothing.
The Orks take another 5 casualties from no retreat.
Next round the GK manage to cause the Orks to flee.

Turn 2
The Orks shoot, and kill the Banner and Incinerator.
The GK shoot and kill 3 Orks.
The Orks assault, and leave just 1 GK standing with a Halbeard.
The GK managed to kill another 4 Orks.
Next round and the Orks finish the GK off.

Vaz gets a strike.

----------

High_Seraph
5 Deathwing Terminators
- CML/TH/SS
- TH/SS
- 2xLC
- PF/SB
- PS/SB

Turn 1
The Termies manage to take out the Orks, and only lose 1 model.

Turn 2
The Orks kill the Termies, but take 21 casualties in the process.

High_Seraph proceeds with a win.

----------

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Lascannons
- Flamer
- Commissar

Turn 1
The IG kill 9 Orks, and the Orks kill 14 IG in return.
The IG assault, but get slaughtered in combat.

Turn 2
The Orks kill 21 IG, and the IG only kill a handful of Orks.
The Orks charge, and finish them off.

aboytervigon gets a strike.

----------

marxalvia
3 Crisis suits
- Shas'vre/Gun Drones/Multi-tracker/Stim inj/Shield gen
- TL-Plas/Shield
- TL-MP/Shield

Turn 1
The XV8's shoot, and kill only a couple of Orks.
The Orks shoot back, and kill 1 XV8 and wound a second one.
The XV8's assault, and get slaughtered.

Turn 2
The Orks shoot, and kill 1 XV8 and wound the other 2.
The Orks charge, and finish them off.

marxalvia gets a strike.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Awesome! (Well, not for me) but DAMN that's a lot of strikes! Them dice be threatened by Gork! Grats to everyone who escaped unblemished


----------



## eyescrossed

Dammit! So close :shok: 

Better luck next time, I guess :laugh:


----------



## aboytervigon

my 23 lasguns 1 bolt pistol 3 lascannons and flamer only killed 9 orks?


----------



## mynameisgrax

Not counting the 'auto-wins' from the land raiders and storm ravens (because the Orks can't hurt either), the ratio is about 2 players with strikes for every 1 without one. Those Orks are nasty! ^_^

EDIT:

aboytervigon: the King rolled up that one, but that seems average. Remember, if you move up to use the flamer, than you can't sit still and fire the lascannons. It's one or the other. Trust me, a lot of other players rolled worse when it really counted. Some of the results were downright painful!


----------



## njfed

I was not surprised I lost this round since I was using slugga boyz verses shoota boyz. I'm glad to see how well the shoota boyz are doing as this validates my choice. Grats to those who won and thanx to mynameisgrax for helping out.


----------



## Winterous

YES!
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!
GO REGEN!



Why didn't you write anything for this one?

Samules
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Destructor


----------



## mynameisgrax

Oops! Didn't mean to post that one yet. I accidentally copied it, sorry. Oh well, back to cheese slapping. Hopefully, I should have the rest done by the end of the weekend. I've got a lot of free time waiting around for delivery men (I just moved in to a new apartment with my fiance).


----------



## KingOfCheese

Just to make things interesting, do you guys want to know what the second unit is yet?
Or wait till later?


(Cheers for the cheese slapping mynameisgrax  )


----------



## aboytervigon

Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grokfog

I'd love to hear what the next unit is, i'm wondering how stinky the daemon prince will do


----------



## High_Seraph

Yes tell us. The Deathwing is fearless!


----------



## Hurricane

KingOfCheese said:


> Just to make things interesting, do you guys want to know what the second unit is yet?
> Or wait till later?
> 
> 
> (Cheers for the cheese slapping mynameisgrax  )


Do you even need to ask! We must know! Pleeaaaasseee:biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

The Orks were under 200 points when you guys got 250 points to spend, so the second unit is actually OVER 250 points (only just though).

This unit will be one of the toughest you will probably face for the next few rounds though, so if you get through this one you can have a short breather.

Some of you will see it and think "sweet, i should have this one".
But most of you will think "oh..... fuck".
Shooting units will have an easier run i'd imagine.
I'm expecting that at least 3/4 of you will get strikes.

I am sure you can probably guess what the unit is.
I am positive that everyone would have expected them to be in the game somewhere.

The second unit people will face will be.......


7 TH/SS Terminators








Still more results to come for the first round though.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Depending on whether I get crap luck or not, I shouldn't do too badly... (famous last words)


----------



## Winterous

Honestly I was thinking it was the Swarmlord.


----------



## High_Seraph

Hahaha. I win again! No I'll proly lose this round and get a strike.


----------



## Grokfog

Hmm, this'll be a tough round for me, it'll probably end up as a slow grind to someones destruction again. 

Just the way Grandfather Nurgle likes it!


----------



## Doelago

Jesus fuck. Lost the first one, and now hammering? 

Lets just hope that the Multi Meltas and Plasma fire do their part, and then its up for the power weaponing part.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Well. If I stand back and shoot them to death then I should have this one. I hope anyways cause I thought 16 S7 shots would kill a load more orks than was shown. Oh well.


----------



## StalkerZero

Can't wait to find out how my Pariahs do in the first round. 

Definitely think they have this second round pretty well though. No save period and I strike first? 

Not going to sweat this round much at all.


----------



## aboytervigon

1 attack each at ws4 won't do well if your charged

I'd estimate you kill 5 if you charge and 2 if you get charged.


----------



## KingOfCheese

StalkerZero said:


> Can't wait to find out how my Pariahs do in the first round.
> 
> Definitely think they have this second round pretty well though. No save period and I strike first?
> 
> Not going to sweat this round much at all.


Only problem being that you have 1 attack wounding on 3's, where as they have 2 attacks wounding on 2's.
Will be a close one i think.
If you can do some damage in shooting then take out a couple striking first then you will have a good chance, but if you have a couple of bad rolls right at the start then you will probably get slaughtered.


----------



## Scathainn

Interesting. 5 Deathwing TH/SS termies with a cyclone launcher vs. 7 nilla TH/SS terminators.


----------



## Rathios1337

First I was like, :so_happy: "hell yes perfect round", then I was like crap, :suicide: TH/SS


----------



## SGMAlice

Woo! Go Meganobz! Excellent shooting and good combat. 2+ does its job 
Hmm... TH/SS Tactical Dread Armor... This will be close methinks.

SGMAlice


----------



## Takizuchi

I have no idea if i even surived this round and im already dreading the next. XD. *shrugs* maybe Straken might get lucky and get to punch a Termie in the face. :biggrin:


----------



## Biellann

mynameisgrax said:


> Biellann
> Hellhound squad
> - Devil Dog w HF
> - Bane Wolf w HF
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The Hellhounds move up 6in and fire all their weapons, killing 11 Orks. The Orks fire and do nothing.
> 
> The Orks assault and get 3 glancing hits. The Devil Dog is stunned, and the bane wolf loses its chem cannon. The Bane wolf fires its heavy flamer, killing 4 more Orks. The Orks assault and once again get 3 glancing hits. *The Bane wolf is immobilized, destroying it*. The Devil Dog is shaken. Next round, Orks finish the Devil Dog off.


I know these are shortened, and it probably won't effect the outcome, but my Bane Wolf has 2 weapons. One is destroyed in the first assault, and then it is immobilized. However, I still have 1 weapon, so I am not destroyed. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Orochi

Ah Fuck!!!!!!!


----------



## aboytervigon

If part of a squadron is immobilized it counts as destroyed.


----------



## Samules

My shooting will smash them hard. And then... wraithbonepaste...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Biellann said:


> I know these are shortened, and it probably won't effect the outcome, but my Bane Wolf has 2 weapons. One is destroyed in the first assault, and then it is immobilized. However, I still have 1 weapon, so I am not destroyed. Am I missing something here?





aboytervigon said:


> If part of a squadron is immobilized it counts as destroyed.


aboytervigon (and mynameisgrax) are correct.


----------



## Quozzo

I would hate to burden you even more KoC, but would you be able to update the OP with link to the action, as 40 pages is alot. Thanks.


----------



## Winterous

Quozzo said:


> I would hate to burden you even more KoC, but would you be able to update the OP with link to the action, as 40 pages is alot. Thanks.


Don't you get emailed updates? If so, it should take you to the new posts.


----------



## turel2

I don't think my entry is on the list.


----------



## lokis222

turel2 said:


> I don't think my entry is on the list.


only the first half is up.


----------



## Serpion5

Ooh, that second round is gonna hurt...


----------



## Biellann

aboytervigon said:


> If part of a squadron is immobilized it counts as destroyed.


Ahh, of course. Thanks.


----------



## Orochi

God damn, 2nd round is going against me too!!


----------



## KingOfCheese

SGMAlice said:


> Tactical Dread Armor


Heh, don't hear many people call it that these days. 

Reminds me of this model...


----------



## the Autarch

yay infantry, no strikes 

now time to kill some termies rather than orks


----------



## turel2

lokis222 said:


> only the first half is up.


Oh, thats good


----------



## mynameisgrax

Here's the rest of round 1, and then I'll get started on round 2...

On a side note though, I'm kind of winging what non-walker vehicles are choosing to do the first round, since no one specified if they'd be sitting still and shooting everything, or moving to lessen the chances of being hit.

I'll basically be doing what seems to make sense unless you PM me to say otherwise. However, unless some situation comes up where it makes no sense at all, your vehicle will not move after the assault starts, as the King originally stated.

...

Caxton
3 Obliterators

Turn 1 

The oblits move forward and all fire their twin-linked flamers, roll a bit poorly, and kill 9 Orks. The Orks in turn fire and kill 1 of the oblits.

The oblits then assault, and the Orks attack, killing all the obliterators. (bad luck on their part)

Turn 2

The shoota boyz fire and inflict 1 wound upon the obliterators. The oblits fire back and kill 12 boyz.

The shoota boyz then assault and inflict 3 wounds, killing 2 of the oblits. The remaining oblit attacks back and kills 1 ork. He fails his no retreat armor save and takes a wound. The Orks finish him off the next round.

Caxton gets a strike.

…

StalkerZero
6 Pariahs

Turn 1

The Pariahs fire and kill 6 orks. The orks in turn fail to do anything.

The Pariahs than assault and the combat goes on FOREVER, until finally the sole surviving Pariah causes the Orks to break.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and kill 1 Pariah. The Pariahs fire back and kill 6 orks. 

The Orks assault, the Pariahs kill 3 of them, and then the Orks wipe them out.

After a valiant effort, StalkerZero gets a strike.

…

Cocakoala
9 Harlequins
- 2 Fusion Pistols
- Death Jester
- 9 Kisses

Turn 1

The harlies shoot and kill 6 orks, and in turn the orks shoot and kill 5 harlies. The harlies than pass their morale test.

The harlequins then attack and kill 8 Orks. The Orks in turn kill 1 harlequin, and lose 6 to no retreat. Then the harlequins killed 4 Orks, and the Orks kill 2 harlequins before breaking and running.

Turn 2

The orks shoot and kill 6 harlequins. The harlequins pass their morale test, and then fire back, killing 2 Orks.

The Orks then assault and the harlequins roll well and kill 5 before being wiped out.

Cocakoala gets a strike.

…

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Sarg w PF

Turn 1

The Sternguard fire with their hellfire rounds (the only rounds that really make sense in this instance), roll well, and kill 13 Orks. The Orks then fire back, but fail to kill any marines.

In close combat, the marines kill 2 Orks, and the Orks kill 2 marines. The next round the marines roll well and kill 4 Orks, and the Orks kill 1 marine, before losing 3 more Orks to no retreat. Next round the marines kill 1 Ork, while the Orks kill 2 marines. The marines then break away.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and kill 4 marines. The marines pass their morale check, and then fire back, killing 5 Orks. 

The Orks than assault and wipe the sternguard out.

Dawnstar gets a strike.

...

troybuckle
3 War Walkers
- Bright Lance, Eldar Missile Launcher, Stones
- Bright Lance, Starcannon, Stones
- Star Cannon, Scatter Laser, Stones

Turn 1

The walkers shoot and kill 6 Orks. The Orks then fire and get both a crew shaken and a weapon destroyed result, which really doesn’t have an effect in this instance, since the walkers won’t fire again. 

The walkers then assault and win, since the Orks can’t hurt them.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and get 4 glancing hits, but only ‘shake’ them. The walkers fire back and kill 5 Orks.

The Orks assault and get 9 glances, but only 2 weapon destroyed results, and no immobilized ones. The walkers then go on to win, since the Orks can no longer hurt them.

Troybuckle moves without a strike.

…

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
7 Chaos Terminators
- 4 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Plasma
- Heavy Flamer

Turn 1 

The terminators fire their guns and kill 8 Orks. One of the terminators burns himself with plasma, and unluckily fails his save, killing him. The Orks fire back and kill another terminator.

In close combat, the terminators kill 5 Orks, and then the Orks attack back and kill 2 more terminators. The Orks roll luck for their no retreat saves, and only lose 1 guy. The next round the terminators only kill 1 Ork, and the Orks kill 2 terminators. The sole remaining terminator fails his break test, and runs.

Turn 2

The Orks fire, but fail to kill any termies. The terminators fire back and kill 10 Orks. 

The Orks then charge, and the termies roll poorly and only kill 2 Orks. The Orks kill 1 terminator, and then lose an Ork to no retreat. The terminators then kill 2 Orks, and the Orks fail to wound them back, but pass both their no retreat saves. The terminators roll lucky and kill 5 Orks and the Orks again fail to wound them. The Orks then break and run.

Chaos rallies after a rough start and AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on without a strike.

…

Iron_Freak220
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

Turn 1

The flamers fire and kill 21 Orks. The Orks pass their morale save, but fail to wound the flamers.

The flamers than assault and kill 3 Orks. The Orks attack back and kill a flamer, and then break.

Turn 2

The shoota boyz fire and kill 4 flamers. The remaining flamers kill 8 Orks.

The Orks then assault and wipe the flamers out.

With a narrow margin of only 13 points, Iron_Freak220 moves on without a strike.

…

XxDreMisterxX
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

Turn 1

The Wraithguard shoot and kill 4 Orks. The Orks then fire and kill 1 wraithguard. 

The Wraithguard then assault and it takes quite a while, but the wraithguard eventually break the Orks, while only losing only 1 of their own.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and only kill 1 wraithguard. The wraithguard shoot back and kill 3 Orks.

The Orks than assault, again it takes a while, but eventually the Orks whittle the WG down to nothing, while losing 10 more Orks.

It’s an amazingly close one, but XxDreMisterxX moves on without a strike.

…

TRU3 CHAOS
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

Turn 1

The termies fire and kill 7 Orks. One termie is burned by plasma, but passes his save. The Orks fire back, but fail to hurt them.

In close combat, the terminators kill 3 Orks, and in turn lose 1 of their number. The Orks lose 2 guys to no retreat. The terminators then roll great and kill 9 Orks, while the shoota boyz do nothing, and then break.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and kill 2 terminators, and the termies pass their morale check. The termies then shoot back and kill 7 Orks.

The Orks then charge, and the combat grinds out for several rounds, with eventually 1 surviving terminator breaking the Orks, causing them to run.

TRU3 CHAOS moves on without a strike.

…

Serpion5
Trygon Prime
- Adrenal Glands

Turn 1

The Trygon fires and kills 8 Orks. The Orks then fire back and inflict 2 wound.

The Trygon then charges but only kills 2 Orks. The Orks attack back, inflict another wound, and then lose 1 to no retreat. The Trygon rolls better the following round and kills 5 Orks. The Orks inflict 1 wound, and then lose 2 to no retreat. The Trygon then kills 4 Orks, and the Orks inflict 1 wound before breaking. 

Close call! The Trygon was down to its last wound!

Turn 2

The shoota boyz fire and inflict 2 wounds. The Trygon then fires back and kills 8 orks.

The Orks assault and the Trygon kills 3 before the Orks inflict another wound, and lose 2 to no retreat. The Trygon then kills 4 more boyz, and the Orks inflict another wound, and then the Orks lose 3 to no retreat. The Trygon then kills 4 Orks, and the Orks inflict 1 more wound before breaking.

Serpion5 moves on without a strike.

…

OIIIIIIO
11 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- 11 Bolters

Turn 1

The Death Company fires their bolters and kill 6 Orks. The Orks then fire back, but fail to do anything.

The DC then charge and kill 12 Orks, and lose 1 of their own in turn. The Orks then lose 8 to no retreat. The DC then wipe the Orks out.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and kill 1 DC marine. The DC then fire back and kill 8 Orks. 

The Orks charge in and lose 7 to the DC attacks, and kill 3 DC marines. The orks then lose 4 to no retreat. The DC then kill 3 Orks, and the Orks kill 1 DC. The boyz then break.

OIIIIIIO gets a strike for having an annoying name. 

Just kidding, he moves on without a strike.

…

Samules
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Destructor

Turn 1

The WG shoot and kill 8 Orks. The Orks then fire back and kill 1 WG and the warlock. 

The WG then assault and they grind eachother down for several rounds, until 1 surviving WG finally breaks the Orks.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and kill the warlock. The WG then shoot back and kill 5 Orks.

The Orks then assault, the fight goes on until the Orks finish the last WG off, after taking 9 more casualties.

Samules gets a strike.

…

Takizuchi
Company Command Squad
- Straken
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasmagun
- 2 Meltaguns
- 2 Bodyguard
- Carapace Armour

Turn 1

None of the commands seem useful in this case, so they just shoot normally, killing 8 Orks. The Orks fire back, but the IG get lucky, and only take 1 wound, losing a meltagun.

In close combat, the IG kill 1 Ork, while the Orks kill 2 more veterans and wound Straken. The survivors all make their no retreat saves. The IG then kill 2 Orks before being wiped out.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and kill everyone besides Straken, who is unwounded. Straken fires back and burns himself, taking a wound. 

The Orks charge and lose 1 guy, before overwhelming Straken.

Takizuchi gets a strike

…

Some Call Me... TIM
Avatar

Turn 1

The Avatar shoots, but misses. The Orks shoot and inflict 1 wound.

The Avatar charges after several rounds, and being reduced to 1 wound, he breaks the Orks.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and reduce the Avatar to 1 wound. Again, the Avatar fails to inflict a wound from shooting.

The Orks assault, and the Avatar kills a total of 6 before finally dying.

Some Call Me… TIM moves on without a strike.

…

Sabet
5 Destroyers

Turn 1

The destroyers shoot and kill 10 Orks, and the Orks do nothing.

The destroyers than assault and it is literally the LONGEST combat in the competition (the destroyers only get 1 attack each, and the Orks need to get through T5, 3+ armor, and ‘we’ll be back’!). The destroyers eventually are reduced to 2 before they break the Orks.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and kill 1 destroyer. The destroyers then fire back and kill 9 Orks.

The Orks then assault and we have the SECOND LONGEST combat in the competition. The Orks eventually wipe out the destroyers, and lose 18 of their own number in the process.

By a slim margin of only 13 points, Sabet moves on without a strike.

…

Muffinman
3 Zoanthropes

Turn 1

The nids all pass their psychic tests and fire, but only 1 of them hits, killing 5 Orks. The Orks then fire back and inflict 1 wound.

The nids then charge and surprisingly kill 5 Orks! Regardless, after an amazing amount of rolling, the Orks eventually finish the thropes off after being reduced to 17 boyz.

Turn 2

The Orks fire and surprisingly do nothing. Two of the zoanthropes pass their psychic check, and both hit, killing 7 Orks.

The Orks then charge, the thropes kill 1 of them, and then the boyz inflict 3 wounds. The boyz then finish the thropes off the following round without taking any more casualties.

Muffinman gets a strike.

…

Caratacos
5 Wraithguard
- 1 Warlock w Conceal, Singing Spear, Jetbike

Turn 1

The WG shoot and kill 5 Orks. In turn, the Orks fire and due to some terrible rolling on the WG part, kill 3 Wraithguard and the warlock!

The WG charge and kill a total of 5 more Orks before being wiped out.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and kill 1 Wraithguard. The WG in turn shoot and kill 2 Orks.

The Orks then assault and lose 3 of their number before killing another WG, and losing 2 to no retreat. The WG then kill 1 before the Orks kill 2 more WG. The last WG dies to no retreat. The warlock then kills another Ork before getting wiped out.

Caratacos gets a strike

…

Disciple_of_Ezekiel
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

Turn 1

The WG shoot and kill 3 Orks. The Orks shoot back, but fail to wound them.

The WG then assault and kill 7 Orks, before the Orks attack back and kill 1 WG. The orks then lose 6 to no retreat. The WG continue to roll well and kill 7 more Orks. The Orks fail to wound htem, and run off.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and kill 1 WG. The WG then fire back and kill 2 Orks. 

The Orks then assault, lose 7 of their number (more great rolling for WG), and then kill 3 of the WG (their luck runs out). The Orks then lose another 3 to no retreat. The WG then kill 2 Orks, and the Orks fail to wound them, taking 1 casualty from no retreat. The WG kills 2 Orks, and the Orks finish them off.

Disciple_of_Ezekiel moves on without a strike.

…

Karnax
Leman Russ Executioner
- Multimeltas
- Lascannon
- Extra Armour

The Orks can’t hurt them, so Karnax moves on without a strike.

...

Cypher871
10 Swooping Hawks
- Exarch w Hawks Talons and Intercept

Turn 1

The hawks shoot and kill 6 Orks. The Orks then shoot back and kill 6 Swooping Hawks. The hawks pass their panic test.

The hawks then assault and kill 1 Ork, before the Orks wipe them out.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and wipe the hawks out.

Cypher871 gets a strike.

…

VicGin
Battlewagon
-Killkannon
-def rolla
-'ard case
-red paint job
-grot riggers
-armor plates
-wreckin' ball
-kannon
-4x big shootas

Turn 1

By my calculation, for the first turn they’re best off just ramming the Orks. They do so, and kill 4. The Orks can’t hurt it through shooting.

The Orks then assault, but fail to do anything to it, and the wrecking ball kills 1 ork. The next round (since within the rules they’re supposed to just shoot, and not move), they fire with all their big shootas and the kannon frag shot, killing 6 Orks, plus 1 more for the wrecking ball. The Orks in turn stagger and immobilize it, and destroy its kannon and 1 big shoota. The next turn the wagon self repairs its mobility and kills another boy with the wrecking ball, and the Orks stagger it and destroy its killkannon.

Now, since the wagon can’t shoot, I’m going to say in this case they would move instead of sitting still, just because it doesn’t make any logical sense for them not to, since they have a deffrolla.

The Wagon moves 12in and kills 2 orks with the deffrolla. Another Ork dies to the wrecking ball. Next turn, the wagon shoots with its big shootas, but fails to kill any Orks. The Orks again stagger and immobilize it, and destroy 2 of its remaining big shootas. The next turn, its destroyed.

Turn 2

Same plan as last time. The wagon charges in and kills 3 with the deffrolla. In the assault, the wrecking ball kills an Ork, and the rest roll well and manage to stagger the wagon and destroy its killkannon and kannon. Next turn the deffrolla and ball kill 6, and the Orks manage to immobilize it and destroy its deffrolla, but not stagger it. Next turn the big shootas and wrecking ball kill 4 Orks, and the Orks again stagger it and destroy 3 of its big shootas. The following turn, the Orks finish it off.

VicGin gets a strike.

...

jfvz
3 Obliterators

Turn 1

The oblits fire and kill 13 Orks. The Orks then fire back and fail to wound them.

The oblits then charge, and the Orks attack and kill 1 obliterator. The remaining oblits kill 4 Orks, and the Orks lose 1 more boy to no retreat. The Orks attack again and kill another obliterator. The remaining obliterator kills 1 ork and passes his no retreat save. The Orks then finish off the remaining obliterator.

Turn 2

The orks shoot and kill 1 obliterator, and the oblits in turn kill 7 Orks. 

The orks then assault and wipe the oblits out.

Jfvz moves on with a strike.

…

turel2
10 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- Power Weapon

(It isn’t specified, so I’m going to assume they have bolters rather than bolt pistols)

Turn 1

The DC shoot and kill 7 Orks. The Orks in turn shoot and kill 1 marine

The DC then assault and wipe out the Orks in 1 round, without losing any more of their number.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and fail to wound the DC. The DC fire back and kill 6 Orks.

The Orks then assault and lose 12 of their own, before killing 1 marine. The Orks then lose 9 to no retreat. The DC easily finish them off the following turn.

Turel2 moves on without a strike.


----------



## mynameisgrax

njfed said:


> Can I get his address so I know where to ship the secretary to?


I'd rather not. One of my fiance's favorite songs is 'Before He Cheats' by Carrie Underwood.

For the sake of my car, better send her over to the King's place instead. ^_^

By the way, there's definitely a recurring theme for the winners of the first round: you better be TOUGH. It's the units that are good at surviving that won out in this round.


----------



## turel2

mynameisgrax said:


> turel2
> 10 Death Company
> - Thunderhammer
> - Power Weapon
> 
> (It isn’t specified, so I’m going to assume they have bolters rather than bolt pistols)
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The DC shoot and kill 7 Orks. The Orks in turn shoot and kill 1 marine
> 
> The DC then assault and wipe out the Orks in 1 round, without losing any more of their number.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The Orks shoot and fail to wound the DC. The DC fire back and kill 6 Orks.
> 
> The Orks then assault and lose 12 of their own, before killing 1 marine. The Orks then lose 9 to no retreat. The DC easily finish them off the following turn.
> 
> Turel2 moves on without a strike.


Yay, Go DC 

Nice cheese slapping Mr Grax.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Thanks!

Aside from the GK Dreadknight, nothing in the 1st round absolutely crushed the Orks as thoroughly as the Death company. 

Well just see how lucky you are next round though....


----------



## turel2

mynameisgrax said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Aside from the GK Dreadknight, nothing in the 1st round absolutely crushed the Orks as thoroughly as the Death company.
> 
> Well just see how lucky you are next round though....


The next round sounds painful.

How many rounds in total?


----------



## mynameisgrax

Sorry, missed 2:

flankman
Ahriman

Turn 1

Ahriman uses his psychic powers, but none are very effective against hordes, and he only kills 1 boy. The Orks then shoot him to death.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot Ahriman to death.

Flankman moves on with a strike.

…

Zodd
Blood Angels Honour Guard
- Chapter Banner/Meltagun/SS
- Chalice/Meltagun/SS
- Powerfist/SS/BP
- BP+CCW
- BP+CCW

Turn 1

The BA fire and kill 3 Orks. The Orks in turn shoot, but fail to wound.

The BA then charge in and kill 7 Orks, and the boyz in turn kill 1 marine. The Orks then lose 4 to no retreat. The BA kill 3 Orks, and the orks fail to wound, costing them 3 boyz to no retreat. The BA then kill 4 Orks, and the orks again fail to wound them, and then break.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and kill 2 marines. The BA in turn fire and kill 2 Orks.

The Orks then charge and the BA kill 4 and the Orks kill 1 marine, causing them to lose 2 boyz to no retreat. The BA then kill 3 boyz, and the Orks finish the BA off. 

Zodd moves on without a strike.


----------



## Kinglopey

> Kinglopey
> 3 Penitent Engine
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The Penitent Engines kill 4 Orks with their flamer. The Ork shooting fails to do anything. The Penitent Engines go on to win in close combat, since the Orks can’t hurt them there.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> Exactly the same as the 1st turn.
> 
> Kinglopey moves on without a strike.


4 dead with 3 Heavy Flamers... Ouch... at least I made it without a strike!


----------



## Samules

Why did my warlock die so quick both times? Did you assign wounds to him? That makes no sense as he is the best at killing orks. There is no reason to assign any wounds to him.


----------



## Winterous

Samules said:


> Why did my warlock die so quick both times? Did you assign wounds to him? That makes no sense as he is the best at killing orks. There is no reason to assign any wounds to him.


Bad luck?
Remember, if there's enough wounds, there needs to be a wound assigned to him.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Samules said:


> Why did my warlock die so quick both times? Did you assign wounds to him? That makes no sense as he is the best at killing orks. There is no reason to assign any wounds to him.


We have a strike-out rate of at least 80% so far, first game was just a hard challenge for everybody.

I think I have a shot in the 2nd round... Maybe. :russianroulette:


----------



## Samules

Orks with 63 shots hitting on 5+ and wounding on 6+ (except for 9 on 5+) managed to put 7 wounds on my guys and then 5-6 of my wraiths with 3+ make saves but the warlock fails a 4+ TWICE? I find this very very very hard to believe.


----------



## Winterous

Samules said:


> Orks with 63 shots hitting on 5+ and wounding on 6+ (except for 9 on 5+) managed to put 7 wounds on my guys and then 5-6 of my wraiths with 3+ make saves but the warlock fails a 4+ TWICE? I find this very very very hard to believe.


On average those Shoota Boys will cause 6 wounds, so enough to reach the Warlock is only 1 more than average, not that exceptional.
The fact that you lost him in both rounds is unlikely, but if you find it that hard to believe then I think you should study statistics, you'll probably learn a thing or two.


----------



## flankman

i know ahriman cant kill 30 boys but only 1 kill? he has a flamer that wounds on a 4+ with rerolls


and now 7 termies = ( i hope i get some lucky 4+'s

(note if battle lingers i can cast gift of chaos 3 times )


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #10 player list

====================

Orochi (L)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 4 with TH/SS
- 1 with Chainfist, SB, and CML

----------

Winterous (W)
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

----------

Vaz (L)
5 GK Terminators
- Banner
- Incinerator
- 2 Halberds
- 2 Hammers
- Psybolt Ammo

----------

High_Seraph (W)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- CML/TH/SS
- TH/SS
- 2xLC
- PF/SB
- PS/SB

----------

aboytervigon (L)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Lascannons
- Flamer
- Commissar

----------

marxalvia (L)
3 Crisis suits
- Shas'vre/Gun Drones/Multi-tracker/Stim inj/Shield gen
- TL-Plas/Shield
- TL-MP/Shield

----------

shogunboy (L)
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- Thunderhammer
- 3 Meltabombs

----------

Cowlicker16 (L)
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- 2 Plasma Pistol
- Melta Bombs
- Thunder Hammer

----------

spanner94ezekiel (L)
8 DA Vets
- BP/CCW/Meltabombs
- BP/Thunderhammer
- BP/Thunderhammer
- Flamer
- Combi-Melta
- Combi-Melta
- BP/CCW
- BP/CCW

----------

Rathios1337 (W)
Nemesis Dreadknight
- Heavy Psycannon
- Gat Psilencer
- Nemesis Greatsword

----------

MetalHandkerchief (L)
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

----------

Grokfog (W)
Daemon Prince (Daemons Codex)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Instrument
- Mark of Nurgle
- Breath of Chaos
- Cloud of Flies
- Noxious Touch
- Aura of Decay

----------

ItsPug (W)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

----------

Caxton (L)
3 Obliterators

----------

StalkerZero (L)
6 Pariahs

----------

Cocakoala (L)
9 Harlequins
- 2 Fusion Pistols
- Death Jester
- 9 Kisses

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord (L)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 3 Mortars
- 2 squads with Krak Grenades
- Commissar

----------

Dawnstar (L)
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

----------

Aramoro (W)
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

----------

mynameisgrax (W)
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

----------

ckcrawford (L)
Keeper of Secrets
- Transfixing Gaze
- Daemonic Gaze
- Unholy might
- Instrument

----------

Hurricane (L)
Inquisitorial Warband
- Warrior Acolyte x3 w/ 2 melta guns and 1 flamer
- Crusaderx4
- Jokaerox2
- Deathcult assassin x3

----------

Biellann (L)
Hellhound squad
- Devil Dog w HF
- Bane Wolf w HF

----------

troybuckle (W)
3 War Walkers
- Bright Lance, Eldar Missile Launcher, Stones
- Bright Lance, Starcannon, Stones
- Star Cannon, Scatter Laser, Stones

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (W)
7 Chaos Terminators
- 4 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Plasma
- Heavy Flamer

----------

the Autarch (W)
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

----------

Iron_Freak220 (W)
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

----------

XxDreMisterxX (W)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

----------

lokis222 (L)
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

----------

HatingYou (L)
Marbo

----------

sausage (W)
8 Purifiers
- Stave of Warding
- 2 Psycannons
- 2 Daemon Hammers
- 1 Force Halberd

----------

Quozzo (W)
5 Wolf Guard
- 5x Terminator Armour
- Heavy Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Wolfclaw/Meltabombs

----------

TRU3 CHAOS (W)
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

----------

Serpion5 (W)
Trygon Prime
- Adrenal Glands

----------

Stephen_Newman (L)
Grey Knight Purgation Squad
- 4 Psycannons
- 2 Falchions/SB
- Justicar w MC-Daemonhammer

----------

njfed (L)
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

----------

OIIIIIIO (W)
11 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- 11 Bolters

----------

The_Hive_Emperor (W)
10 Grey Hunters
- 2 Meltaguns
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolfen

----------

Uber Ork (L)
10 wolf guard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- 5 Combi-Plasma
- 1 Powerfist

----------

Vicious (L)
15 Wyches
- Hekatrix w Agoniser and Blast Pistol
- Haywire Grenades
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets

----------

Samules (L)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Destructor

----------

inigo montoya (L)
Keeper Of Secrets

----------

Necrosis (W)
- Stormraven (BA)
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multi-Melta
- Hurricane Bolters

----------

Takizuchi (L)
Company Command Squad
- Straken
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasmagun
- 2 Meltaguns
- 2 Bodyguard
- Carapace Armour

----------

Some Call Me... TIM (W)
Avatar

----------

Sabet (W)
5 Destroyers

----------

Muffinman (L)
3 Zoanthropes

----------

Caratacos (L)
5 Wraithguard
- 1 Warlock w Conceal, Singing Spear, Jetbike

----------

Disciple_of_Ezekiel (W)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

----------

eyescrossed (L)
6 Wolf Guard
- TA w Wolf Claw, C-Flamer, Meltabombs
- TA w Power Weapon, S-Bolter, CML, Meltabombs
- TA w C-Melta, Power Weapon
- PA w BP, SS, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak

----------

The Meddler (W)
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta
- Hurricane Bolters
- Extra Armour

----------

Karnax (W)
Leman Russ Executioner
- Multimeltas
- Lascannon
- Extra Armour

----------

Evil beaver2 (W)
Land Raider Redeemer
- Multimelta

----------

Scathainn (L)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

----------

Cypher871 (L)
10 Swooping Hawks
- Exarch w Hawks Talons and Intercept

----------

Doelago (L)
Dark Angels Techmarine
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Servo Harness
- 2 Multimelta Servitors
- 2 Heavy Bolter Servitors

----------

flankman (L)
Ahriman

----------

Zodd (W)
Blood Angels Honour Guard
- Chapter Banner/Meltagun/SS
- Chalice/Meltagun/SS
- Powerfist/SS/BP
- BP+CCW
- BP+CCW

----------

VicGin (L)
Battlewagon
-Killkannon
-def rolla
-'ard case
-red paint job
-grot riggers
-armor plates
-wreckin' ball
-kannon
-4x big shootas

----------

SGMAlice (W)
6 Meganobz
- 2 Kombi-Scorcha

----------

jfvz (L)
3 Obliterators

----------

turel2 (W)
10 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- Power Weapon

----------

johnmassive (L)
20 Kabalite Warriors
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

----------

Kinglopey (W)
3 Penitent Engines

----------


----------



## Serpion5

Hooray, my snakebug won! :yahoo:


----------



## Aramoro

Samules said:


> Orks with 63 shots hitting on 5+ and wounding on 6+ (except for 9 on 5+) managed to put 7 wounds on my guys and then 5-6 of my wraiths with 3+ make saves but the warlock fails a 4+ TWICE? I find this very very very hard to believe.


Maths made you it's bitch. But I'm sure KoC would happily remove your unit if you feel the contest is not being carried out in a fair way.

Personally I dislike your implication, it's a bit of fun treat it as such.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

No need to get so competitive. Its all in a casual spirit. I did not expect to get so badly hammered for the firepower I dish out but whatever. You roll with life's punches.


----------



## Orochi

I'm of the Opinion that you should keep HatingYou's entry of Marbo in even after he gets 3 strikes. 
Just because I would like to see how Marbo does against everything.


----------



## Bleeze

at least you made it into the game i guess i was either overlooked or just to late meh mephiston probaly woulda got rolled anyway.


----------



## troybuckle

...

troybuckle
3 War Walkers
- Bright Lance, Eldar Missile Launcher, Stones
- Bright Lance, Starcannon, Stones
- Star Cannon, Scatter Laser, Stones

Turn 1

The walkers shoot and kill 6 Orks. The Orks then fire and get both a crew shaken and a weapon destroyed result, which really doesn’t have an effect in this instance, since the walkers won’t fire again. 

The walkers then assault and win, since the Orks can’t hurt them.

Turn 2

The Orks shoot and get 4 glancing hits, but only ‘shake’ them. The walkers fire back and kill 5 Orks.

The Orks assault and get 9 glances, but only 2 weapon destroyed results, and no immobilized ones. The walkers then go on to win, since the Orks can no longer hurt them.

Troybuckle moves without a strike.

.[/quote]

Not too bad, got past this round - the next one seems very hard for me. I hope that I can shoot up those terminators, I do have some powerful AP weapons selected for just this purpose (This is why I took star cannons lol). What do you guys think my chances are?


----------



## mynameisgrax

Samules said:


> Orks with 63 shots hitting on 5+ and wounding on 6+ (except for 9 on 5+) managed to put 7 wounds on my guys and then 5-6 of my wraiths with 3+ make saves but the warlock fails a 4+ TWICE? I find this very very very hard to believe.


As others have said, the Orks have enough attacks that there was no way to keep wounds off the warlocks.

I remember rolling that match and the warlock 'literally' could not catch a break to save his life. As you can see with the other matches, it wasn't warlocks in general, but your warlocks specifically that had the bad luck.

On a side note, you find a 1 in 4 chance very very hard to believe? It's the same as flipping two coins, and both coming up heads. It's also the same as naming a suit from a deck of cards (diamonds, clubs, etc), flipping a card, and it being that suit (assuming that there's no jokers in the deck).

Anyway, chin up. It's a '3 strikes' game, and everyone's still got a shot.


----------



## Orochi

There's some fun looking entries to be fair.

I hope the Avatar does well.


----------



## Samules

Aramoro said:


> Maths made you it's bitch. But I'm sure KoC would happily remove your unit if you feel the contest is not being carried out in a fair way.
> 
> Personally I dislike your implication, it's a bit of fun treat it as such.



No no I just wanted to point out that distribution of wounds should be done the same as if it was in a game. As in the sergeant lives for as long as possible. I just find it suprising that with those numbers my sergeant died to shooting twice and only 1 other guy ever did. IF wounds were distributed to my warlock immediately I would like them not to be in the future.



mynameisgrax said:


> As others have said, the Orks have enough attacks that there was no way to keep wounds off the warlocks.
> 
> I remember rolling that match and the warlock 'literally' could not catch a break to save his life. As you can see with the other matches, it wasn't warlocks in general, but your warlocks specifically that had the bad luck.
> 
> On a side note, you find a 1 in 4 chance very very hard to believe? It's the same as flipping two coins, and both coming up heads. It's also the same as naming a suit from a deck of cards (diamonds, clubs, etc), flipping a card, and it being that suit (assuming that there's no jokers in the deck).
> 
> Anyway, chin up. It's a '3 strikes' game, and everyone's still got a shot.


Ok, It just looks like wounds were assigned immediately when he is the first and only to die.


----------



## mynameisgrax

No, the warlock was always the last to be assigned a wound. As I said, your guy just had a bad run of luck.

I should be able to put up half of round 2 tomorrow. This round's going a lot faster than the first because it's 7 non shooting infantry as opposed to 30 heavy shooting orks. I also still have a lot of free time, so it's running pretty smoothly.

All in all, people actually seem to be doing better this round, as opposed to the first. I think it's because the termies aren't fearless, so if you can kill 2 with shooting, they might break and run.

Here's one result, just to warm things up:


HatingYou
Marbo

Turn 1 

Marbo throws the demo charge and kills 1 terminator.

The termies annihilate him in close combat.

Turn 2

Marbo throws the demo charge and kills 2 terminators. The termies then panic and run.

HatingYou moves on without a strike this round.


You gotta love it. ^_^


----------



## turel2

mynameisgrax said:


> HatingYou
> Marbo
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> Marbo throws the demo charge and kills 1 terminator.
> 
> The termies annihilate him in close combat.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> Marbo throws the demo charge and kills 2 terminators. The termies then panic and run.
> 
> HatingYou moves on without a strike this round.
> 
> 
> You gotta love it. ^_^


Lmao, thats a good entry.


----------



## the Autarch

awesome!!! go sly marbo!!! :grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

No!

As if Rambo is going to last until at least round 4. Thats just too funny.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

mynameisgrax said:


> HatingYou
> Marbo
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> Marbo throws the demo charge and kills 1 terminator.
> 
> The termies annihilate him in close combat.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> Marbo throws the demo charge and kills 2 terminators. The termies then panic and run.
> 
> HatingYou moves on without a strike this round.
> 
> 
> You gotta love it. ^_^


Hahahahahaomgwtfroflcopter!!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Hahahaha... That was a great break from hitting F5 on the GW website...


...*F5* 

C'mon you damn Dark Eldar! Appear!


----------



## Doelago

MetalHandkerchief said:


> C'mon you damn Dark Eldar! Appear!


They are up now.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Doelago said:


> They are up now.


He was the one that posted the thread. :grin:


----------



## mynameisgrax

Okay, wanted to add that because we're fighting space marines who 'know no fear', if they panic while locked in close combat, they're only considered out if they make it away. If you catch them, they make no retreat rolls, and the combat continues.


ROUND 2 RESULTS! (managed to finish them all):

------

Orochi
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 4 with TH/SS
- 1 with Chainfist, SB, and CML

Turn 1

The DW terminators shoot, but do nothing.

The DW terminators assault, and the rolling goes terribly for them. The vanilla termies only lose 1, while Orochi loses 4, and is quickly finished off next round.

Turn 2

The DW terminators shoot, but do nothing.

The vanilla termies assault, and kill 4 DW termies, and in return don’t lose any of their own. The DW termies kill 1 enemy termie the next round, but are then finished off.

Orochi gets his second strike.

----------

Winterous
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

Turn 1

The Hive Tyrant will be using Paroxism the first round. The Hive Tyrant then assaults and kills 2 termies. The termies in turn do 2 wounds back. Next round the tyrant kills 1 termie, and the terminators then finish the tyrant off.

Turn 2

The tyrant again uses paroxysm, kills 2 terminators, and then the termies do 1 wound back. The terminators then fail their panic test, and break away, running for it.

Winterous moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Vaz
5 GK Terminators
- Banner
- Incinerator
- 2 Halberds
- 2 Hammers
- Psybolt Ammo

Turn 1

The GK shoot and kills 2 terminators, causing them to panic and run.

Turn 2

GK shoots and kills 3 terminators, who pass their panic test.

The terminators assault, are unharmed, and then kill 1 GK termie. The next round the GK kill 2 terminators, lose 1 of their own, but then the loyalist termies break and run.

Vaz moves on without a strike this round.

----------

High_Seraph
5 Deathwing Terminators
- CML/TH/SS
- TH/SS
- 2xLC
- PF/SB
- PS/SB

Turn 1

The DW termies shoot, but fail to wound.

The DW termies assault, but only kill 1 vanilla terminator, while King’s termies kill the 3 without storm shields. The DW termies pass their no retreat saves, and then attack again, killing 2, while the vanilla termies kill 1, and pass their break test. Next round, each side kills 1. Next round, the DW kill 1, while the vanilla termies kill none, and the King’s termies then break and successfully run.

Turn 2

The DW termies shoot, but fail to wound.

The King’s termies assault and wipe out the DW in a single round, without casualties.

High_Seraph gets his first strike.

----------

aboytervigon
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Lascannons
- Flamer
- Commissar

Turn 1

The IG shoots and downs 3 terminators, who then pass their panic test.

In close combat, the IG roll incredibly well, and kill 3 more terminators. The termie kills 1 guardsman, passes his panic test, but is then squashed next turn.

Turn 2

The IG shoots down 2 terminators, who pass their panic test.

The termies charge, and lose 1 of their number before killing 6. The IG fail their panic test, lose 1 to summary execution, and unfortunately for them, fail their panic test again, and run.

Aboytervigon moves on without a strike this round

----------

marxalvia
3 Crisis suits
- Shas'vre/Gun Drones/Multi-tracker/Stim inj/Shield gen
- TL-Plas/Shield
- TL-MP/Shield

Turn 1

The tau shoot and kill 2 terminators, who pass their panic test.

The tau then assault, roll well, and kill 2 more terminators. The terminators attack back, killing all the drones besides 1 shield drone, and also one of the regular crisis suits. The Tau pass their morale check. The Tau fail to wound the enemy the next round, and the termies finish them off.

Turn 2

The tau shoot and impressively kill 3 terminators, who then panic and run.

Marxalvia moves on without a strike this round.

----------

shogunboy
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- Thunderhammer
- 3 Meltabombs

Turn 1

The TW shoot, but kill nothing. 

The TW then assault and kill 2 enemy terminators, while taking 4 wounds themselves (3 on regular TW, 1 on TW w/TH). The TW pass their morale check, and attack again, killing 1 termie, while taking 1 wound themselves. Again, they pass their leadership test, and next turn both sides do 1 wound. The next turn, the TW finish the termies off, with only the TH wolf remaining.

Turn 2

The TW shoot and do nothing.

The termies assault, and lose 3 of their number before inflicting 5 wounds (killing 2 regular wolves, and wounding the TH wolf). The TW then break and run.

shogunboy gets his second strike.

…

Cowlicker16
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- 2 Plasma Pistol
- Melta Bombs
- Thunder Hammer

Turn 1

The TW shoot, but don’t kill anything.

The TW assault and impressively kill 4 terminators, while receiving 4 wounds themselves (1 upon regular wolf, 2 against plasma wolves, and 1 upon TH wolf). Next round, both sides inflict 1 wound (upon unwounded plasma wolf). Next round, the TW kill 1 terminator, while the termies inflict 2 wounds (finishing off everything except TH wolf). The TW pass their morale test, but are finished off the next round, with one opposing termie left.

Turn 2

The TW shoot, and kill 1 terminator.

The terminators assault, lose another of their number, and inflict 7 wounds upon the TW, who break and run.

Cowlicker16 gets his second strike. 

…

spanner94ezekiel
8 DA Vets
- BP/CCW/Meltabombs
- BP/Thunderhammer
- BP/Thunderhammer
- Flamer
- Combi-Melta
- Combi-Melta
- BP/CCW
- BP/CCW

Turn 1

The DA shoot and kill 2 terminators, who pass their morale test.

The DA then assault and kill 4 terminators, while losing 3 of their own guys. The termies pass their LD check, but are killed the following turn. 

Turn 2

The DA shoot and kill 2 terminators, who pass their morale test.

The termies then assault, lose 1 of their number, and then kill 5 DA vets. Next round, the DA kill 1 more termie, and are then finished off.

spanner94ezekiel moves on without a strike this round.

…

Rathios1337
Nemesis Dreadknight
- Heavy Psycannon
- Gat Psilencer
- Nemesis Greatsword

Turn 1

The Dreadknight shoots and kills 1 terminator.

The Dreadknight then assaults and kills 3 terminators. The termies attack back and inflict 3 wounds. Next round, the termies finish the DK off.

Turn 2

The Dreadknight shoots and kills 2 terminators, who pass their panic test.

The termies assault, and over 2 turns, finish off the DK without taking casualties.

Rathios1337 gets his first strike.

…

MetalHandkerchief
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

Turn 1

The DE move forward and fire, killing an impressive 4 Terminators, who pass their morale check.

In close combat, the DE kill 1 terminator, and the termies kill 2 DE, who then pass their break test. The next round, the DE don’t kill anything, but ther termies kill 1 DE, who pass their break test. The next round, the DE roll well, and finish off the terminators.

Turn 2

The DE fire and kill 3 terminators, who pass their morale test.

The terminators then charge, losing 1 of their own before killing 3 DE, who then break and run.

MetalHandkerchief moves on without a strike this round.

…

Grokfog
Daemon Prince (Daemons Codex)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Instrument
- Mark of Nurgle
- Breath of Chaos
- Cloud of Flies
- Noxious Touch
- Aura of Decay

Turn 1

The daemon shoots, but does nothing.

The daemon then assaults, and kills 1 terminator. Then the terminators attack and kill the prince.

Turn 2

The daemon shoots and kills 2 terminators, who then pass their morale test.

The termies then assault, lose 1 of their number to the daemon’s attacks, and then inflict 3 wounds on the daemon, who passes all his no retreat saves. The daemon then attacks and kills nothing. The termies then kill him.

Grokfog gets his first strike. 

…

ItsPug
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

Turn 1

The IG shoot, get lucky and kill 5 terminators, who then pass their morale test.

In close combat, the IG attack, and kill 1 terminator. The last termie attacks back and kills 2 IG, who pass their morale test. The last termie dies the next round.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 2 termies, who then pass their morale test.

The termies charge, and they grind each other down, until the termies finish them off, after losing 2 more of their number.

ItsPug moves on without a strike this round.

…

Caxton
3 Obliterators

Turn 1

The Obliterators fire plasma cannons and kill 3 termies, who pass their morale check.

The Oblits charge, and kill 1 termie, while the termies kill 1 oblit. Next round, the termies finish the oblits off without losing any more guys.

Turn 2

The Obliterators fire plasma cannons and kill 4 termies, who pass their morale check.

The termies then charge, lose 1 of their own number, and then kill all 3 obliterators.

Caxton gets his second strike.

…

StalkerZero
6 Pariahs

The pariahs shoot and kill 1 terminator.

The pariahs then assault and both sides kill 2. The terminators finish the pariahs off the following round.

Turn 2

The pariahs shoot, roll well, and manage to kill 3 termies. Thanks to their leadership lowering power, the termies then break and run.

StalkerZero moves on without a strike this round.

… 

Cocakoala
9 Harlequins
- 2 Fusion Pistols
- Death Jester
- 9 Kisses

Turn 1

The Harlies shoot, but fail to kill any termies.

The Harlies then assault, but again fail to kill any termies, who kill 4 harlequins in turn. The harlies then pass their morale test, but are finished off the following round.

Turn 2

The Harlies shoot and kill 1 terminator.

The terminators assault and break the harlies without losing any more of their number.

Cockakoala gets his second strike. 

…

ChaosRedCorsairLord
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 3 Mortars
- 2 squads with Krak Grenades
- Commissar

Turn 1

The IG shoot and kill 1 termie.

In close combat, the two sides grind eachother down, and the IG eventually kill 5 termies before breaking and running (yes, they failed the re-roll from the commissar as well).

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 2 termies. The terminators then panic and run.

ChaosRedCorsairLord moves on without a strike this round.

… 

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

Turn 1

The Sternguard shoot with hellfire rounds, get lucky, and kill 4 terminators, who pass their break test.

In close combat, the Sternguard roll well and finish off the termies, while losing 4 of their own. 

Turn 2

The Sternguard shoot and kill 2 terminators, who pass their break test.

The termies then assault, lose 1 of their number, and kill 4 sternguard. The sternguard then break and run.

By only 20 points, Dawnstar moves on without a strike this round.

…

Aramoro
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

Turn 1

The daemons assault and kill 4 of the terminators. The termies in turn kill 1 bloodcrusher, and pass their LD check. Over the next few rounds, the daemons finish the termies off with no further casualties.

Turn 2

The termies assault, the BC kill 2 terminators, and then the termies quickly finish off the daemons.

Aramoro moves on without a strike this round.

…

mynameisgrax
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

Turn 1

The GU1 uses breath, but doesn’t kill anything.

The GU1 assaults and again fails to kill anything. The termies inflict a wound upon him. Aura of decay does nothing and the GU1 fails to wound anything again. The termies inflict another wound. Aura again does nothing, and the GU1 finally kills 1 termie, before the termies inflict another wound. Aura kills a terminator, and then the GU1 kills 2 terminators. The termies inflict another wound, but then panic and successfully break away.

Turn 2

Breath again does nothing. 

The termies assault, the GU1 kills 2 termies, and the termies inflict 2 wounds back at him. Aura kills 1 termie, and the GU1 attacks and does nothing. The termies then finish him off.

Mynameisgrax gets lucky and moves on without a strike this round.

…

ckcrawford
Keeper of Secrets
- Transfixing Gaze
- Daemonic Gaze
- Unholy might
- Instrument

Turn 1

The KoS kills nothing with shooting.

The KoS then assaults, but fails to wound, while taking 3 wound himself. Next round the KoS kills 1 termie before being finished off.

Turn 2

The KoS kills nothing with shooting.

The termies then assault, lose 2 of their own, and kill the KoS.

Ckcrawford gets his second strike.

…

Hurricane
Inquisitorial Warband
- Warrior Acolyte x3 w/ 2 melta guns and 1 flamer
- Crusaderx4
- Jokaerox2
- Deathcult assassin x3

Turn 1

The Jokaero power rolled is the extra gun range, which has no effect here. The Jokaero use their heavy flamers, and everything shoots, killing 1 terminator.

The henchmen then assault, but fail to kill any terminators. The termies attack back, killing 2 crusaders and 2 jokaero. Next round, the henchmen kill 2 termies, and the termies only manage to kill 1, and then panic and break away.

Turn 2

The henchmen get the same power and shoot as before, killing 1 terminator. 

The termies then assault, and quickly kill them all.

Hurricane gets his second strike.

…

Biellann
Hellhound squad
- Devil Dog w HF
- Bane Wolf w HF

Turn 1

Both tanks move up and fire everything, killing 3 termies, who then pass their panic test.

The termies then charge, stagger the devil dog, and destroy all the bane wolf’s weapons. Both vehicles then move 12in (no reason they wouldn’t), and the bane wolf is staggered (basically, no effect). The Devil Dog fires everything, but kills no termies. The termies then stagger the devil dog, and destroy the bane wolf. The devil dog moves 12in again, but is not hit. He then shoots and kills 1 terminator before being destroyed.

Turn 2

Both tanks move up and fire everything, killing 2 termies, causing them to panic.

Biellann moves on without a strike this round.

…

troybuckle
3 War Walkers
- Bright Lance, Eldar Missile Launcher, Stones
- Bright Lance, Starcannon, Stones
- Star Cannon, Scatter Laser, Stones

Turn 1

The Walkers shoot and kill 1 terminator.

The Walkers then assault, and the termies quickly finish off the walkers without losing any of their own guys.

Turn 2

The Walkers shoot and do nothing.

The termies assault, and the walkers kill 1 terminator before being wiped out.

Troybuckle gets his first strike.

…

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
7 Chaos Terminators
- 4 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Plasma
- Heavy Flamer

Turn 1

Chaos shoots and kills 2 loyalists, who pass their panic check.

In close combat, Chaos kills 1 loyalist, before losing 2 of their own. Chaos passes its break test. Next round, Chaos fails to kill anything, and the loyalists kill 2 more. Chaos again passes its break test. Next two rounds, both sides kill 1 each round. Finally, the loyalists finish the heretics off.

Turn 2

Chaos shoots and kills 1 loyalist.

The loyalists then assault, Chaos fails to kill anything, and then quickly get undone by the thunderhammers.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH gets his first strike.

…

the Autarch
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

Turn 1

The IG shoot and kill 1 termie.

In close combat, the IG lose 10 of their own before finishing off the termies, thanks to the sheer number of attacks.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 2 termies, causing them to panic.

The Autarch moves on without a strike this round.

…

Iron_Freak220
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

Turn 1

The flamers shoot, and kill 4 termies, who pass their break test.

The flamers then assault, kill nothing, and lose 2 to the terminators. Next round the flamers kill 1 termie, and lose 3. Next round the termies finish them off.

Turn 2

The flamers shoot, and kill 3 termies, who then panic.

Iron_Freak220 moves on without a strike this round.

…

XxDreMisterxX
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

Turn 1

The WG shoot, but do nothing.

The WG assault and kill 1 terminator, but then the termies attack and kill all the WG besides the warlock. The warlock does not break, kills 2 terminators the following round, but is then killed.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and kill 1 terminator.

The termies assault, receive no wounds, and then kill all the WG.

XxDreMisterxX gets his first strike.

…

lokis222
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

Turn 1

The boyz shoot and kill 1 termie.

The boyz then assault and easily wipe out all the terminators.

Turn 2

Pretty much the same as turn 1.

Lokis222 moves on without a strike this round.

…

HatingYou
Marbo

Turn 1 

Marbo throws the demo charge and kills 1 terminator.

The termies annihilate him in close combat.

Turn 2

Marbo throws the demo charge and kills 2 terminators. The termies then panic and run.

HatingYou moves on without a strike this round.

…

sausage
8 Purifiers
- Stave of Warding
- 2 Psycannons
- 2 Daemon Hammers
- 1 Force Halberd

Turn 1

The GK shoot and kill 2 termies, who pass their panic test.

The purifiers assault, don’t manage to kill anything with their power, but then kill 2 more termies. The terminators then kill 1 purifier, and pass their break test. The GK fail their psychic check to use their power, and fail to kill any termies that round. The termies manage to kill the purifier with the stave. Next round the purifiers manage to kill 2 termies, in turn losing none of their own, and cause the terminators to panic and run. 

Turn 2

The GK shoot, but fail to kill any termies.

The termies assault, their power kills nothing, but they kill 1 termie. The termies in turn kill all the GK besides the one with the stave, and one with a sword. Next round the GK kill 2 terminators, and the termies kill the GK with the sword, but then the termies panic and run.

Sausage moves on without a strike this round.

…

Quozzo
5 Wolf Guard
- 5x Terminator Armour
- Heavy Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Wolfclaw/Meltabombs

Turn 1

The WG shoot and kill 1 termie.

The WG then charge, but fail to kill any terminators. The King’s termies then quickly wipe the WG out.

Turn 2

Exactly the same as turn 1.

Quozzo gets his first strike.

…

TRU3 CHAOS
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

Turn 1

Chaos shoots and kills 2 loyalists, who pass their morale test.

In close combat, chaos kills 1 loyalist, but lose 2 of their own. Chaos passes their break test, and then kill 1 loyalist. Then chaos loses 3, and breaks.

Turn 2

Chaos shoots and kills 2 termies, causing them to panic and run.

TRU3 CHAOS moves on without a strike this round.

…

Serpion5
Trygon Prime
- Adrenal Glands

Turn 1

The trygon shoots and kills 1 terminator.

The trygon then assaults and kills 2 terminators, but then the marines wipe him out.

Turn 2

The trygon shoots and kills 3 terminators, who then panic and run.

Serpion5 moves on without a strike this round.

…

Stephen_Newman
Grey Knight Purgation Squad
- 4 Psycannons
- 2 Falchions/SB
- Justicar w MC-Daemonhammer

Turn 1

The GK shoot and kill 1 terminator.

In close combat, the GK kill 1 terminator, and all die before killing another termie.

Turn 2

The GK shoot and kill 2 terminators, who pass their panic check.

The terminators assault, lose 1 to the GK, but then wipe out the GK.

Stephen_Newman gets his second strike.

…

njfed
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

Turn 1

The boyz shoot and kill 1 terminator.

The boyz then assault and wipe out the termies.

Turn 2

The boyz shoot, but fail to kill anything.

The termies assault, and eventually break the Orks, after being whittled down to 2 termies.

Njfed moves on without a strike this round.

…

OIIIIIIO
11 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- 11 Bolters

Turn 1

The DC shoot and kill 2 termies, who pass their morale check.

The DC charge in, but fail to wound the termies, and lose 1 of their own number in return. The DC fail to wound the termies the next round, and lose 3 of their own number, plus 2 more to no retreat. Next round the DC kill 1 termie, and lose another 2 of their own. Next round the DC kill 1, and then the termies finish them off.

Turn 2

The DC shoot, but fail to wound the termies.

The termies then assault, the DC fail to wound them, and then the termies kill 7 DC. The DC lose 1 more to no retreat. The DC again fail to wound the termies, and get wiped out.

OIIIIIIO gets his first strike. 

…

The_Hive_Emperor
10 Grey Hunters
- 2 Meltaguns
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolfen

Turn 1

The GH shoot with pistols/meltas and kill 2 termies, who pass their morale test.

The GH assault and kill 3 termies, before losing 2 of their own. The termies pass their break test. Over the next few rounds, the GH finish the termies off without losing any more of their own guys.

Turn 2

The GH shoot and kill 2 terminators, who pass their break test. 

The termies then assault, but the GH counter-charge, and kill 1 terminator, before the termies attack and unfortunately miss with every attack! Next, the GH kill another terminator, but the termies kill 3, causing the GH to break and run.

The_Hive_Emperor moves on without a strike this round.

…

Uber Ork
10 wolf guard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- 5 Combi-Plasma
- 1 Powerfist

Turn 1

The WG shoot and kill an impressive 6 terminators! One WG burns and kills himself though. The sole surviving termie does not panic. Over the next couple rounds, the WG eventually kill the last terminator in close combat, without losing any of their own guys.

Turn 2

Same as the first round, only no one is burnt.

Uber Ork moves on without a strike this round.

…

Vicious
15 Wyches
- Hekatrix w Agoniser and Blast Pistol
- Haywire Grenades
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets

Turn 1

The wyches get the ‘extra run movement’ power, which has no effect here.

The wyches shoot, but fail to kill.

The wyches then assault and both sides whittle each other down, until the 10 remaining wyches kill the last terminator.

Turn 2

The wyches get the ‘+1 A power’.

The wyches shoot, but fail to kill.

The terminators assault, lose 1 of their number to the wyches, and kill 3. The wyches pass their break test, and next turn kill 3 terminators, who in turn kill 1 wych, and then panic, but get caught and pass their no retreat saves. The next turn the terminators kill 1 witch without losing any of their number, and cause the wyches to break and run.

Vicious moves on without a strike this round.

…

Samules
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Destructor

Turn 1 

The WG shoot and kill 1 terminator.

The WG assault and both sides whittle eachother down over several rounds, until the warlock, the only survivor of the WG, passes 3 saves in a row and finishes off the last termie.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and kill 1 terminator.

The terminators assault, lose 2 of their own to the warlock, and then kill all the wraithguard. The warlock then breaks.

Samules gets his second strike.

…

inigo montoya
Keeper Of Secrets

Turn 1

The KoS assaults and the two sides grind each other down, until the KoS eventually wipes them out. 

Turn 2

The termies assault, but lose 3 to the KoS’s attacks. They then inflict one wound on the KoS, and pass their break test. The KoS continues his lucky streak and kills 2 more termies, before taking another wound. Again, the termies do not break. The KoS finishes the rest off over the next 2 rounds.

inigo Montoya moves on without a strike this round.

…

Necrosis
- Stormraven (BA)
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multi-Melta
- Hurricane Bolters

Turn 1

The ship moves 12in, forgoing its MM shot, instead firing the AC, and the HB as defensive weapons, and shoots down 2 termies, who pass their morale check.

The termies assault, but fail to hit. The ship then shoots down another termie, but the termies then assault and destroy a hurricane bolter, stun the raven, and immobilize it. They finish the raven off the following turn.

Turn 2

Same as turn 1, with the ship this time only killing 1 termie. The termies miss, and next turn the ship the ship shoots down 3, but they pass their LD check. The termies then destroy a hurricane bolter, and stagger (but do not stun) the ship. The ship moves 12in (no reason it wouldn’t) and the termies miss. The following turn the ship fires again and kills 2 termies. The last termies assaults, staggers the ship and destroy the other hurricane bolter. The ship moves 12in and the termie misses. Finally, the stormraven finishes the last termie off with the multi-melta.

Very close, but Necrosis moves on without a strike this round.


…

Takizuchi
Company Command Squad
- Straken
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasmagun
- 2 Meltaguns
- 2 Bodyguard
- Carapace Armour

Turn 1

The IG shoot, burn 1 of themselves to death, and kill 1 terminator.

In close combat, the IG kill 1 more terminator, but then get annihilated. 

Turn 2

The IG shoot, but kill nothing.

In close combat, the IG kill 1 terminator, and then get annihilated.

Takizuchi gets his second strike.

…

Some Call Me... TIM
Avatar

Turn 1

The Avatar shoots, but doesn’t kill anything.

The Avatar then assaults, but doesn’t kill anything. The termies attack back and inflict 2 wounds. The avatar passes both his no retreat tests. The avatar then kills 1 terminator, and the terminators wound him. The avatar then attacks, but kills nothing. The termies then attack back, and finish the avatar off.

Turn 2

The Avatar shoots, but doesn’t kill anything.

The terminators assault, are not wounded by the avatar, and then wipe the avatar out.

Some Call Me... TIM gets his first strike.

…

Sabet
5 Destroyers

Turn 1

The destroyers shoot and kill 2 terminators, who pass their panic test.

The destroyers charge, roll lucky, and kill 2 more terminators. The terminators kill 2 destroyers. The destroyers fail to kill anything, and the terminators kill 2 more destroyers. The termies finish him off next round.

Turn 2

The destroyers shoot and kill 3 terminators, who pass their panic test.

The destroyers charge and kill 1 terminator. The terminators strike back, kill 3 destroyers, and the destroyers pass their break test. The terminators finish them off next round.

Sabet gets his first strike.

…

Muffinman
3 Zoanthropes

Turn 1

The zoanthropes all pass their psychic tests, shoot and kill 4 termies, who pass their panic test.

The zoanthropes then assault and kill another termie. The termies fail to wound them, panic, and break away.

Turn 2

The zoanthropes all pass their psychic tests, shoot, roll amazingly well, and kill 6 of the termies, who then break and run.

Muffinman moves on without a strike this round, and unwounded.

…

Caratacos
5 Wraithguard
- 1 Warlock w Conceal, Singing Spear, Jetbike

Turn 1

The WG shoot and kill 2 termies, who then pass their panic check.

The WG then charge and kill 1 terminator, but then the termies kill 5 WG, and the rest of the unit dies to no retreat.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and kill 1 terminator.

The terminators assault, lose 2 of their own, and then wipe out the entire WG squad.

Caratacos gets his second strike.

…

Disciple_of_Ezekiel
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

Turn 1

The WG shoot and do nothing.

The WG assault and kill 3 terminators, and then the termies kill 2, and pass their break test. The WG then attack but don’t do anything. The termies kill 1 in turn, and the WG pass their break test. The WG then kill 1 termie, and the termies then wipe the WG out.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and kill 1 termie.

The termies then charge, are unwounded by the WG, and then completely wipe out the eldar.

Disciple_of_Ezekiel gets his first strike.


…

eyescrossed
6 Wolf Guard
- TA w Wolf Claw, C-Flamer, Meltabombs
- TA w Power Weapon, S-Bolter, CML, Meltabombs
- TA w C-Melta, Power Weapon
- PA w BP, SS, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak

Turn 1

The WG shoot and kill 2 terminators, causing them to panic and run.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and kill 1 terminator.

The termies then assault, lose 2 of their own, and then kill 4 WG (all the PA, and 1 of the PW wolf guard termies). The WG pass their break test, but are finished off the next round.

Eyescrossed moves on without a strike this round.

…

The Meddler
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta
- Hurricane Bolters
- Extra Armour

Turn 1

The ship moves 12in, shoots and kills 3 termies, and the termies pass their panic test, attack, and stagger the ship. The ship moves 12in, but cannot shoot. The termies attack and destroy it.

Turn 2

The ship moves 12in, shoots, but doesn’t kill any terminators. The termies then attack and destroy the storm raven.

The Meddler gets his first strike.

…

Karnax
Leman Russ Executioner
- Multimeltas
- Lascannon
- Extra Armour

Turn 1

The LR lumbers forward and fires, but only kills 1 terminator. The termies then rush in, and quickly destroy it.

Turn 2

The LR again moves and fires, but this time it kills 5 terminators, who then pass their morale check, attack, and stagger it. Next turn the LR moves (but cannot fire) and loses both the executioner cannon and its mobility. It fails to kill anything the following turn, and the termies finish it off.

Karnax gets his first strike. 

…

Evil beaver2
Land Raider Redeemer
- Multimelta

Turn 1

I don’t see how the redeemer could possibly hit with more than 1 of its flamestorm cannons, so I’ll fire one of the cannons and the assault cannon. Regardless, it fails to kill anything. The terminators then immobilize and stagger it. The LR then fires its flamestorm cannon and kills 2 termies, who then panic and run.

Turn 2

It starts the same, only this time the termies merely stun, and not immobilize it. The LR then fires one flamestorm cannon, but fail to kill anything. The termies then stun it, and destroy a flamestorm cannon. The combat grinds on until the LR eventually causes the termies to panic and run.

Evil beaver2 moves on without a strike this round.

…

Scathainn
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

Turn 1

The DA shoot, but do nothing.

The DA assault and kill 3 of the King’s termies, while the King’s only kill 1. The vanilla termies then break and run.

Turn 2

The DA shoot and manage to kill 3 of the King’s termies, who pass their panic test.

The King’s termies assault and kill 2 DA termies, while the DA fails to kill any, but pass all their no retreat checks. Next round both sides kill 2 termies each. The last round both sides kill 1 termie, leaving one of the King’s termies as the only survivor.

Scathainn moves on without a strike this round.

…

Cypher871
10 Swooping Hawks
- Exarch w Hawks Talons and Intercept

Turn 1

The hawks shoot and kill 1 termie.

The hawks then assault and kill 1 termie, but then the termies kill 5 hawks, and the eldar break.

Turn 2

The hawks shoot and kill 1 termie.

The termies then assault, lose 1 of their own, and then kill 8 hawks. The eldar than break and run.

Cypher871 gets his second strike.

…

Doelago
Dark Angels Techmarine
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Servo Harness
- 2 Multimelta Servitors
- 2 Heavy Bolter Servitors

Turn 1

The techmarine’s unit shoots and kills 1 terminator.

The tech’s unit assaults, and kills 1 terminator. The termies then wipe him out.

Turn 2

The tech’s unit fires, but doesn’t kill anything.

The termies assault, are unwounded, and then wipe out the tech’s unit.

Doelago gets his second strike.

…

flankman
Ahriman

Turn 1

Doombolt, Warp Time, and Wind of Chaos are all used successfully, but only kill 1 termie.

Ahriman then assaults and kills another terminator, but is then squashed.

Turn 2

The three powers are used again, and this time he kills 3 termies, causing them to panic and run.

Flankman moves on without a strike this round.

...

Zodd
Blood Angels Honour Guard
- Chapter Banner/Meltagun/SS
- Chalice/Meltagun/SS
- Powerfist/SS/BP
- BP+CCW
- BP+CCW

Turn 1

The BA shoot, but do nothing.

The BA then assault, and kill 3 termies, who in turn kill both CCW BA and the PF BA. Next turn no one kills anyone. Next turn, the chapter banner BA is killed. Next turn, the last of the BA is killed off.

Turn 2

The BA shoot, but do nothing.

The termies then assault, lose 1 of their number, and then quickly finish the BA off.

Zodd gets his first strike.

…

VicGin
Battlewagon
-Killkannon
-def rolla
-'ard case
-red paint job
-grot riggers
-armor plates
-wreckin' ball
-kannon
-4x big shootas

Turn 1

The wagon deffrollas directly into the termies, killing 1 of them. The termies fail to do anything to the wagon. The wagon shoots everything, but doesn’t kill any termies. The termies attack back and destroy the wagon.

Turn 2

The wagon deffrollas directly into the termies, killing 1 of them. The termies in turn manage to stagger the wagon. The wagon then deffrollas them (because there’s no reason it wouldn’t), but doesn’t kill any termies. The termies then panic from being tank shocked, and run off.

VicGin moves on this round without a strike.

… 

SGMAlice
6 Meganobz
- 2 Kombi-Scorcha

Turn 1

The meganobz shoot and kill 2 termies, who pass their panic test.

The meganobz then assault, but only kill 1 termie, and the termies wipe them out.

Turn 2

The meganobz shoot and kill 1 termie.

The termies then assault, lose 3 of their own number, but kill all the orks.

SGMAlice gets her first strike.

…

jfvz
3 Obliterators

Turn 1

The obliterators fire their plasma cannons, but don’t kill any of the termies.

The oblis then assault and kill 3 termies, but are then wiped out.

Turn 2

The oblits fire plasma cannons again, and kill 5 termies, who pass their panic test.

The termies then assault, but fail to wound the oblits, and are reduced to 1 termie in turn. The next round the oblits finish them off.

Jfvz has a really confusing name…..and moves on without a strike this round. ^_^

…

turel2
10 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- Power Weapon

Turn 1

The DC fire their bolters, roll lucky, and kill 2 termies. The terminators then panic and run.

Turn 2

The DC fire their bolters, again roll lucky, and kill 2 termies. This time the terminators pass their panic check.

The termies then charge in, lose 1 of their own, and kill 6 DC. The DC pass their no retreat saves. The next turn the termies finish them off.

Turel2 moves on without a strike this round.

…

johnmassive
20 Kabalite Warriors
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

Turn 1

The DE get unlucky and fail to kill anything through shooting or close combat. The termies then quickly break them in close combat.

Turn 2

The DE kill 3 termies through shooting, who pass their panic check.

The DE kill 2 more termies in close combat, and the termies kill 3 DE in turn, but they pass their break test. Next turn, the DE fail to kill any termies, and the terminators kill 2 DE, and then break them.

Johnmassive has some bad luck with the dice, and gets his second strike.



…

Kinglopey
3 Penitent Engines

Turn 1

The Engines fire, and kill 2 terminators.

The Engines assault and kill 2 termies, and in turn the termies do nothing significant to them The Engines then kill another terminator, but then the termies roll lucky and wipe the Engines out.

Turn 2

The Engines shoot and kill 3 termies, who pass their panic test.

The termies assault, lose another of their number to the engines, and then destroy one of the engines. Next round the engines kill another termie, and the termies kill another engine. Last round the engine kills the last of the terminators.

Close one, but Kinglopey moves on without a strike this round

...


OUCH! It was not a good day to be Eldar. With the exception of dark eldar, not a single Eldar player passed this round. Hmm...perhaps dire avengers would have fared better against the TH/SS termies...


----------



## turel2

yet again, great cheese slapping Mr Grax .

What insane combat will thier be for the next round?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Get in there! One for the Unforgiven :victory:


----------



## Doelago

... Fucked up shit. And next round I will fall cause the unit we will be facing is...?


----------



## mynameisgrax

I'm not sure. We need to here it from the King.

For the record, 14 players will be up on the chopping block next round.

Good luck everyone ^_^


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Oh dear. How bad is my damn luck in these things.

You would think 16 S7 rending shots, 6 S4 storm bolter hits backed up by 4S5 power weapon attacks (hammer hand) and another 2 S9 MC attacks from a thunder hammer would do something but sadly it seems not.

Looking forward to the next round.


----------



## Hurricane

Very interesting rounds so far. I think I may have made my warband too generalist and it's suffering for it


----------



## mynameisgrax

Stephen_Newman said:


> Oh dear. How bad is my damn luck in these things.


Yeah, there's nothing wrong with your unit, it's just the way the dice fell. No matter how many attacks you get that ignore armor saves, all the SS/TH termies have to do is keep rolling 3+ and they ignore them.


----------



## Takizuchi

well, i dont think im going to be seeing a round four. Oh well atleast Straken got to punch a few termies in the face.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

mynameisgrax said:


> Yeah, there's nothing wrong with your unit, it's just the way the dice fell. No matter how many attacks you get that ignore armor saves, all the SS/TH termies have to do is keep rolling 3+ and they ignore them.


I am not blaming anyone over the dice. I mean we all get some bad luck. Its just looking at a Trygon Prime killing more termies by SHOOTING than my unit is kind of depressing.


----------



## Evil beaver2

I cant believe marbo managed to beat 7 TH/SS termies 65 pts > 250+ pts.

And my Redeemer remains unscathed.:grin:


----------



## MidnightKid333

when will the results be shown for this?


----------



## Grokfog

Damn it  i was hoping prince stinky would hold out against them. Oh well. Whats next?


----------



## the Autarch

wooo  lost 10 of my own and still won thanks to number of attacks  good ol' IG commissars


----------



## mynameisgrax

midnightkid333 said:


> when will the results be shown for this?


We just finished round 2, it's a page back or so. The final results probably won't be up until near the end of the month.

The King of Cheese thinks we might get to 10 rounds, but I think that's being optimistic. I think 6-7 will do it.


----------



## Rathios1337

So King, what's the next unit?


----------



## SGMAlice

mynameisgrax said:


> SGMAlice
> 6 Meganobz
> - 2 Kombi-Scorcha
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The meganobz shoot and kill 2 termies, who pass their panic test.
> 
> The meganobz then assault, but only kill 1 termie, and the termies wipe them out.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The meganobz shoot and kill 1 termie.
> 
> The termies then assault, lose 3 of their own number, but kill all the orks.
> 
> SGMAlice gets his first strike.


Rectify the mistake please.


Gah! Poor dice this time.

SGMAlice


----------



## Necrosis

mynameisgrax said:


> The ship moves 12in, forgoing its MM shot, instead firing the AC, and the HB as defensive weapons, and shoots down 2 termies, who pass their morale check.


Just something to note for next round, storm raven has both the fast and machine spirit rule. Thus it can move 12 and still shot all its weapons.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Oops! Sorry about the gender bending SGMAlice! 

I completely forgot about the Storm Raven's power of the machine spirit! That's a bigger deal for The Meddler, who got a strike. Tomorrow I'll re-roll his match over again.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Some very fun results there. I feel bad for Johnmassive who had the exact same unit as me and failed miserably while I breezed through 

And those Craftworld Eldar players had it coming...... :biggrin:

EDIT: Especially the guy with the Swooping Hawks! What the hell were you thinking?! :shok:


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

mynameisgrax said:


> The_Hive_Emperor
> 10 Grey Hunters
> - 2 Meltaguns
> - Plasma Pistol
> - Power Weapon
> - Wolf Standard
> - Mark of the Wolfen
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The GH shoot with pistols/meltas and kill 2 termies, who pass their morale test.
> 
> The GH assault and kill 3 termies, before losing 2 of their own. The termies pass their break test. Over the next few rounds, the GH finish the termies off without losing any more of their own guys.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The GH shoot and kill 2 terminators, who pass their break test.
> 
> The termies then assault, but the GH counter-charge, and kill 1 terminator, before the termies attack and unfortunately miss with every attack! Next, the GH kill another terminator, but the termies kill 3, causing the GH to break and run.
> 
> The_Hive_Emperor moves on without a strike this round.


Woooo!! I thought for sure I would get a strike this round! :victory:


----------



## Winterous

mynameisgrax said:


> Oops! Sorry about the gender bending SGMAlice!
> 
> I completely forgot about the Storm Raven's power of the machine spirit! That's a bigger deal for The Meddler, who got a strike. Tomorrow I'll re-roll his match over again.


You may need to re-do one of my rounds, too.

"Turn 2

The tyrant again uses paroxysm, kills 2 terminators, and then the termies do 1 wound back. The terminators then fail their panic test, and break away, running for it."

Lash Whips actually LOWER their Initiative value, not just make them strike at I1.
So, there's only a 1/36 chance that I'd fail to Sweep them, and that's if I roll a 1 and they roll a 6.
So, unless that actually happened, you kinda need to continue that round.

No need to restart it though, if I catch them they take a single No Retreat wound, and then the combat continues.

I r honest


----------



## KingOfCheese

The unit for Round 3 will be a tough one.
Anyone with a low model count will be stressing.
Anyone with Terminator Armour may be regretting their choice.
Anyone who cant deal with AV14 will struggle... unless they can somehow survive the shooting round.
I am sure you can guess what it is by now. 




Leman Russ Executioner
- Plasma Sponsons
- Lascannon
- Hunter-Killer Missile

Tough front armour to crack, while it rains down 5 S7 AP2 blasts each turn.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Crap. 

I am doomed.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Nice! I figure I have a fighting chance with 3 lances and 17 dudes strong bubble-wrap. But I know there are two Eldar Wraith Guard players with 2 strikes... It's been nice knowing you :cray:


----------



## Rathios1337

Hell yes! Something I can take easily! (If it does'nt, hit wound and I fail every invun)


----------



## Grokfog

Lollollol well, if grax rolls like he did last round, i'll be getting my second strike real soon


----------



## turel2

KingOfCheese said:


> The unit for Round 3 will be a tough one.
> Anyone with a low model count will be stressing.
> Anyone with Terminator Armour may be regretting their choice.
> Anyone who cant deal with AV14 will struggle... unless they can somehow survive the shooting round.
> I am sure you can guess what it is by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leman Russ Executioner
> - Plasma Sponsons
> - Lascannon
> - Hunter-Killer Missile
> 
> Tough front armour to crack, while it rains down 5 S7 AP2 blasts each turn.


OMG we're all doomed! :shok:

Good Luck guys we all need it.


----------



## Aramoro

KingOfCheese said:


> The unit for Round 3 will be a tough one.
> Anyone with a low model count will be stressing.
> Anyone with Terminator Armour may be regretting their choice.
> Anyone who cant deal with AV14 will struggle... unless they can somehow survive the shooting round.
> I am sure you can guess what it is by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leman Russ Executioner
> - Plasma Sponsons
> - Lascannon
> - Hunter-Killer Missile
> 
> Tough front armour to crack, while it rains down 5 S7 AP2 blasts each turn.


Crushers do not fear your tank*!

Out of interest how does it work, we get shot then zerg up to beat the AV11, if it survives and is mobile can will it just move far enough away and template us again, if it's immobilised can it fire it's templates? Or is it straight template formula to work it out? It looks just now that if they hit each template will hit 5 Crushers, on 60mm bases  

*Crushers do actually fear your tank.


----------



## SGMAlice

mynameisgrax said:


> Oops! Sorry about the gender bending SGMAlice!


No problem. Just try to remember in future please 



KingOfCheese said:


> The unit for Round 3 will be a tough one.
> Anyone with a low model count will be stressing.
> Anyone with Terminator Armour may be regretting their choice.
> Anyone who cant deal with AV14 will struggle... unless they can somehow survive the shooting round.
> I am sure you can guess what it is by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leman Russ Executioner
> - Plasma Sponsons
> - Lascannon
> - Hunter-Killer Missile
> 
> Tough front armour to crack, while it rains down 5 S7 AP2 blasts each turn.


 Ack! Doomed! Doomed! DOOOOOOOMED!! .... *cough* .... Don't mind me ....
Only one Meganob needs survive to CC.
Don't let me down Dice Gods!

SGMAlice


----------



## eyescrossed

If my Combi-weapons don't work... :/


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Nah, no problem. As long as grax stops rolling like shit with my guys it should be allright. But somehow, i do kinda regret not having a chainfist in my unit.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #10 player list

====================

Orochi (LL)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 4 with TH/SS
- 1 with Chainfist, SB, and CML

----------

Winterous (WW)
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

----------

Vaz (LW)
5 GK Terminators
- Banner
- Incinerator
- 2 Halberds
- 2 Hammers
- Psybolt Ammo

----------

High_Seraph (WL)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- CML/TH/SS
- TH/SS
- 2xLC
- PF/SB
- PS/SB

----------

aboytervigon (LW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Lascannons
- Flamer
- Commissar

----------

marxalvia (WL)
3 Crisis suits
- Shas'vre/Gun Drones/Multi-tracker/Stim inj/Shield gen
- TL-Plas/Shield
- TL-MP/Shield

----------

shogunboy (LL)
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- Thunderhammer
- 3 Meltabombs

----------

Cowlicker16 (LL)
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- 2 Plasma Pistol
- Melta Bombs
- Thunder Hammer

----------

spanner94ezekiel (LW)
8 DA Vets
- BP/CCW/Meltabombs
- BP/Thunderhammer
- BP/Thunderhammer
- Flamer
- Combi-Melta
- Combi-Melta
- BP/CCW
- BP/CCW

----------

Rathios1337 (WL)
Nemesis Dreadknight
- Heavy Psycannon
- Gat Psilencer
- Nemesis Greatsword

----------

MetalHandkerchief (LW)
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

----------

Grokfog (WL)
Daemon Prince (Daemons Codex)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Instrument
- Mark of Nurgle
- Breath of Chaos
- Cloud of Flies
- Noxious Touch
- Aura of Decay

----------

ItsPug (WW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

----------

Caxton (LL)
3 Obliterators

----------

StalkerZero (LW)
6 Pariahs

----------

Cocakoala (LL)
9 Harlequins
- 2 Fusion Pistols
- Death Jester
- 9 Kisses

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord (LW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 3 Mortars
- 2 squads with Krak Grenades
- Commissar

----------

Dawnstar (LW)
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

----------

Aramoro (WW)
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

----------

mynameisgrax (WW)
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

----------

ckcrawford (LL)
Keeper of Secrets
- Transfixing Gaze
- Daemonic Gaze
- Unholy might
- Instrument

----------

Hurricane (LL)
Inquisitorial Warband
- Warrior Acolyte x3 w/ 2 melta guns and 1 flamer
- Crusaderx4
- Jokaerox2
- Deathcult assassin x3

----------

Biellann (LW)
Hellhound squad
- Devil Dog w HF
- Bane Wolf w HF

----------

troybuckle (WL)
3 War Walkers
- Bright Lance, Eldar Missile Launcher, Stones
- Bright Lance, Starcannon, Stones
- Star Cannon, Scatter Laser, Stones

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (WL)
7 Chaos Terminators
- 4 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Plasma
- Heavy Flamer

----------

the Autarch (WW)
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

----------

Iron_Freak220 (WW)
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

----------

XxDreMisterxX (WL)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

----------

lokis222 (LW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

----------

HatingYou (LW)
Marbo

----------

sausage (WW)
8 Purifiers
- Stave of Warding
- 2 Psycannons
- 2 Daemon Hammers
- 1 Force Halberd

----------

Quozzo (WL)
5 Wolf Guard
- 5x Terminator Armour
- Heavy Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Wolfclaw/Meltabombs

----------

TRU3 CHAOS (WW)
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

----------

Serpion5 (WW)
Trygon Prime
- Adrenal Glands

----------

Stephen_Newman (LL)
Grey Knight Purgation Squad
- 4 Psycannons
- 2 Falchions/SB
- Justicar w MC-Daemonhammer

----------

njfed (LW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

----------

OIIIIIIO (WL)
11 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- 11 Bolters

----------

The_Hive_Emperor (WW)
10 Grey Hunters
- 2 Meltaguns
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolfen

----------

Uber Ork (LW)
10 wolf guard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- 5 Combi-Plasma
- 1 Powerfist

----------

Vicious (LW)
15 Wyches
- Hekatrix w Agoniser and Blast Pistol
- Haywire Grenades
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets

----------

Samules (LL)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Destructor

----------

inigo montoya (LW)
Keeper Of Secrets

----------

Necrosis (WW)
- Stormraven (BA)
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multi-Melta
- Hurricane Bolters

----------

Takizuchi (LL)
Company Command Squad
- Straken
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasmagun
- 2 Meltaguns
- 2 Bodyguard
- Carapace Armour

----------

Some Call Me... TIM (WL)
Avatar

----------

Sabet (WL)
5 Destroyers

----------

Muffinman (LW)
3 Zoanthropes

----------

Caratacos (LL)
5 Wraithguard
- 1 Warlock w Conceal, Singing Spear, Jetbike

----------

Disciple_of_Ezekiel (WL)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

----------

eyescrossed (LW)
6 Wolf Guard
- TA w Wolf Claw, C-Flamer, Meltabombs
- TA w Power Weapon, S-Bolter, CML, Meltabombs
- TA w C-Melta, Power Weapon
- PA w BP, SS, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak

----------

The Meddler (WL)
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta
- Hurricane Bolters
- Extra Armour

----------

Karnax (WL)
Leman Russ Executioner
- Multimeltas
- Lascannon
- Extra Armour

----------

Evil beaver2 (WW)
Land Raider Redeemer
- Multimelta

----------

Scathainn (LW)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

----------

Cypher871 (LL)
10 Swooping Hawks
- Exarch w Hawks Talons and Intercept

----------

Doelago (LL)
Dark Angels Techmarine
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Servo Harness
- 2 Multimelta Servitors
- 2 Heavy Bolter Servitors

----------

flankman (LW)
Ahriman

----------

Zodd (WL)
Blood Angels Honour Guard
- Chapter Banner/Meltagun/SS
- Chalice/Meltagun/SS
- Powerfist/SS/BP
- BP+CCW
- BP+CCW

----------

VicGin (LW)
Battlewagon
-Killkannon
-def rolla
-'ard case
-red paint job
-grot riggers
-armor plates
-wreckin' ball
-kannon
-4x big shootas

----------

SGMAlice (WL)
6 Meganobz
- 2 Kombi-Scorcha

----------

jfvz (LW)
3 Obliterators

----------

turel2 (WW)
10 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- Power Weapon

----------

johnmassive (LL)
20 Kabalite Warriors
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

----------

Kinglopey (WW)
3 Penitent Engines

----------



Interestingly enough, there are 14 people who have won both their rounds, and 14 players who have lost both their rounds.

That can only mean one thing..............

I NEED TO MAKE THE ROUNDS HARDER!!!
How does 3 Executioners sound?








(only kidding, 1 will do.... for now)


----------



## turel2

KingOfCheese said:


> That can only mean one thing..............
> 
> I NEED TO MAKE THE ROUNDS HARDER!!!
> How does 3 Executioners sound?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (only kidding, 1 will do.... for now)


How about some squishy stuff?
1 eldar maybe lol


----------



## KingOfCheese

turel2 said:


> How about some squishy stuff?
> 
> 1 eldar maybe lol


1 Eldar?
Sure.


----------



## SGMAlice

KingOfCheese said:


> 1 Eldar?
> Sure.


A Titan UUG? That would be interesting and will generally come down to load out and the dice rolls.
Have you considered this already KoC?

SGMAlice


----------



## turel2

KingOfCheese said:


> 1 Eldar?
> Sure.












10 chars...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I'd hit it!!

With a super heavy railgun :threaten:


----------



## Doelago

Hmm... Will my two servitors armed with Multimeltas be able to crack the case in time?


----------



## troybuckle

Well that didn’t go so well for my walkers, I didn’t think it would. I thought I would do a bit better shooting though. I think that I am going to have a good chance against this tank, 2 bright lances will get it, I have faith, & 1 EML for luck. (Come on Lance Rule don’t fail me now)


----------



## Orochi

Hmm, I'll be honest, I'm not to convinced by the rolling done for me in either round. Sore loser much? 

Come on Storm Shields! Don't allow that Plasma!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Orochi said:


> Hmm, I'll be honest, I'm not to convinced by the rolling done for me in either round. Sore loser much?
> 
> Come on Storm Shields! Don't allow that Plasma!


To be honest, i think i would be suprised if any of them were standing after 5 Plasma Cannons, a Lascannon, and a HKM.

But hey, all it takes is for one to survive, and have a nice accurate swing of his hammer through the vehicles fuel tank, and its game over for the Russ.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Those 3+ invulnerable saves were relentless. Strangely enough, the terminators seemed to have a lot more trouble making 2+ saves against normal attacks then they did making 3+ invulnerable saves against the most powerful weapons. That's the way it goes though.

I re-rolled the meddler's match, but the result was more or less the same, and he still gets a strike. I'll adjust his match on the previous page.


----------



## Orochi

Lol, I expect to be dead in a turn!

However, maybe the Dice gods or other deities (COUGH) would smile upon me!


----------



## Biellann

Doelago said:


> Hmm... Will my two servitors armed with Multimeltas be able to crack the case in time?


Think you might have a better chance then my single BS3 melta cannon. Here's hoping my armour lasts until I can get a shot off.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Dang, that makes me Smithers.










Excellent work, sir.

As for the Hive Tyrant, thanks for the honesty and the heads up, as I did think it only affected when they struck, but it wound up not mattering. I just rolled it out, and the termies still broke away, rolling a 6 while the tyrant rolled a 1. You are still strikeless.


----------



## Winterous

mynameisgrax said:


> As for the Hive Tyrant, thanks for the honesty and the heads up, as I did think it only affected when they struck, but it wound up not mattering. I just rolled it out, and the termies still broke away, rolling a 6 while the tyrant rolled a 1. You are still strikeless.


Hooray, I am super luck! xD



AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Nah, no problem. As long as grax stops rolling like shit with my guys it should be allright. But somehow, i do kinda regret not having a chainfist in my unit.


Why? Rear armour 11, fists do well enough.

And oh baby is this one gonna be interesting!
It has... Six AP2 shots, and since I've a 2+ Armour save I don't much care about the Hunter-Killer.
So, I SHOULD survive, since half of them should miss, and 5 of them wound on a 3+ (so a decent chance to fail).
Go Tyrant go, you can molest that tank


----------



## High_Seraph

Deathwing will prevail this time. The last time was because the Ultramarines cheated.


----------



## turel2

I can't see my DC getting through this round lol


----------



## Samules

I manages to wipe out 6 termies in cc without a single power weapon? AMAZING!


----------



## Zodd

One up and one down. And the next one, well a lucky meltashot or survive to CC and rely on the sole fist. And krak-grenades. I see some serius cheese-slapped angles :blackeye:


----------



## the Autarch

hmmm i have 1 meltagun with bs3 and 1 melta bomb...this should be interesting

out of curiousity what are the rules for blast plates again?


----------



## aboytervigon

Cheese I don't want to assault the tank I can't hurt it in CC and it can't hurt me.


----------



## flankman

golly gee i hope my wind stuns it so i can hit its side with bolts of change

also cmon alot of 4+ invuls or get instagibbed


----------



## mynameisgrax

Rules for blast weapons are on page 1.

I wanted to add a couple things for this round, that haven't come up until now:

1. If it's clear that my vehicle has little to no chance of wiping you out the first round, and you have some way of significantly hurting it in close combat (like a meltabomb or MC attack), I will be moving 6in and firing the turret and 1 other gun (Leman Russes are allowed to do that). In further rounds of combat, I'll only move if I'm staggered.

2. After rolling a few matches up, I've had a lot of ties, as in 1st turn: the LR is destroyed before it does anything, and in 2nd turn: the LR wins. When this occurs, in order to be completely fair, I'm going to re-roll both turns, effectively redoing the whole match. 

Oh, and theAutarch...interesting seeing you there. I was just working on your match. Yup, I've got the results right here.....

Well, bye!


----------



## Takizuchi

Well ether im boned, or this russ has roles like mine and Straken might get to punch a hole in it for my flamer dude to have fun with. XD ether way, this game has been intresting, and i cant wait for the next one.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Dammit ... my unit was supposed to be 1 DC with a bolter and thunder hammer and 10 guys with BP and Chainswords .... ahhh fuck it, its all good. At least my TH can put a stop to the Russ fraggin my guys if they survive the first volley so it will not get to move.:biggrin:


----------



## The Meddler

Thanks for the reminder Necrosis:grin:, too bad I lost anyway... Well, for now, go MM!


----------



## MidnightKid333

damn, i knew i shouldve taken RW bikes


----------



## Dawnstar

Leman Russ you say?

I say thank god I took 5 combi-melta's and a power fist :laugh:


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

Ugg a Lemon? Damn it im going to have to hope my meltas survive wond allocation =/ Hello strike number one :cray:


----------



## KingOfCheese

I will start taking entries to Game #11 now.
Details can be seen here...
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=89790

Will probably take entries for a couple of weeks, as all the cheese slapping entertainment will be in this game for a while yet.


----------



## Serpion5

KingOfCheese said:


> The unit for Round 3 will be a tough one.
> Anyone with a low model count will be stressing.
> Anyone with Terminator Armour may be regretting their choice.
> Anyone who cant deal with AV14 will struggle... unless they can somehow survive the shooting round.
> I am sure you can guess what it is by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leman Russ Executioner
> - Plasma Sponsons
> - Lascannon
> - Hunter-Killer Missile
> 
> Tough front armour to crack, while it rains down 5 S7 AP2 blasts each turn.


Five shots you say? 

And how many wounds does a trygon have again? :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Serpion5 said:


> Five shots you say?
> 
> And how many wounds does a trygon have again? :biggrin:


5 Plasma, and 1 Lascannon, and 1 HKM.
Its possible.


----------



## Serpion5

I only need one wound left, then the tank is screwed. 

I am pretty confident on this one. But then again I expected to lose to the termies...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I entered numbered 11 since I think my chances are now less than 10%. Unless the Executioner has the good manners to miss. A lot.


As for my dudes. I want them runningstright at it going to assault the damn thing. 

Going out charge of the light brigade style.


----------



## SGMAlice

Stephen_Newman said:


> I entered numbered 11 since I think my chances are now less than 10%. Unless the Executioner has the good manners to miss. A lot.
> 
> 
> As for my dudes. I want them runningstright at it going to assault the damn thing.
> 
> Going out charge of the light brigade style.


Is it even possible to do that?
Assault instead of Shooting?

Given the turn order that woud mean that any player wishing to, could assault therefore not getting shot at first.

SGMAlice


----------



## KingOfCheese

There is still the shooting phase.
You can't skip it. :laugh:


----------



## SGMAlice

Didn't think so.

Would have been better though  

SGMAlice


----------



## mynameisgrax

I might have some of the results up today. This round his been going fast because a vehicle is a lot easier to roll for than a unit of guys, especially when the vehicle does nothing in the assault phase.

Overall, people are still doing fairly well. Everyone came prepared, in some way, for tough vehicles, so they've been putting up a good fight.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

SGMAlice said:


> Is it even possible to do that?
> Assault instead of Shooting?
> 
> Given the turn order that woud mean that any player wishing to, could assault therefore not getting shot at first.
> 
> SGMAlice


I meant to say move and shoot 8 S7 rending shots rather than 16 for standing still but not being able to shoot.


----------



## mynameisgrax

The way it was worded in the original post, I've been assuming that you count as assaulting even if you stood still and fired heavy weapons. I might be wrong though. Any thoughts on this, King?


----------



## Doelago

mynameisgrax said:


> Overall, people are still doing fairly well. Everyone came prepared, in some way, for tough vehicles, so they've been putting up a good fight.


*Prays to the God Emperor*


----------



## KingOfCheese

First post...

"If a unit rapid-fires or fires a heavy weapon, then it will be unable to gain the benefits of charging that round."

It is still counted as an assault though, you just don't get the bonus.
No matter what, models have to be placed in base-to-base contact after the shooting.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I think the shooting phase and assault phase have always been detached from reality in these games. A unit firing heavy weapons have to charge per these rules. You just don't get the extra attack for charging, as said.

EDIT: Ninja cheese!


----------



## the Autarch

mynameisgrax said:


> Rules for blast weapons are on page 1.
> 
> I wanted to add a couple things for this round, that haven't come up until now:
> 
> 1. If it's clear that my vehicle has little to no chance of wiping you out the first round, and you have some way of significantly hurting it in close combat (like a meltabomb or MC attack), I will be moving 6in and firing the turret and 1 other gun (Leman Russes are allowed to do that). In further rounds of combat, I'll only move if I'm staggered.
> 
> 2. After rolling a few matches up, I've had a lot of ties, as in 1st turn: the LR is destroyed before it does anything, and in 2nd turn: the LR wins. When this occurs, in order to be completely fair, I'm going to re-roll both turns, effectively redoing the whole match.
> 
> Oh, and theAutarch...interesting seeing you there. I was just working on your match. Yup, I've got the results right here.....
> 
> Well, bye!


damn you mynameisgrax!!!!


----------



## Karnax

I should win this match up. 1 lascannon and 2 multimeltas against a lascannon and a HKM. Either way, a leman russ will die today (or whenever my match is done).


----------



## ckcrawford

My Greater Daemon of Slaanesh is getting raped... when he should be doing the raping. This shit just isn't right...

It makes me sick. I want to tear my eyes out. But it has been quite fun so far.


----------



## aboytervigon

Got a good chance 1 of them is bound not to wound and then you have 5 2d6 armour pens.


----------



## Orochi

Come on SS/THs!

I speak for like, 8 people I'm sure.


----------



## Kinglopey

How do blast weapons work against vehicles in terms of counting for half strength? I know I'm not the only one with low AV walkers... Am I over complicating things?


----------



## mynameisgrax

I think the King of Cheese's method works well: you just roll to hit with them, and if you hit it always counts as hitting dead on. It's not perfect, but it'd be way to complicated to roll up these matches otherwise.

I did forget to mention though: for those of you with units of vehicles, the hole of the blasts can only be over one vehicle, so each plasma blast can only hit 1 vehicle per shot.


----------



## Kinglopey

Great! Can't wait to see the results...


----------



## mynameisgrax

Managed to finish them all! Here we go....

====================

Orochi (LL)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 4 with TH/SS
- 1 with Chainfist, SB, and CML

Turn 1

The DW fire their CML, and manage to glance and stagger the LR. The DW then charge in and destroy the LR.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 2 of the SS terminators. The DW shoot back and do nothing. The DW then charge in and destroy the LR.

Orochi moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Winterous (WW)
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

Turn 1

The Tyrant has no relevant shooting this match. The LR moves 6in and fires, but only 1 plasma blast hits from the turret, resulting in 1 wound. The lascannon results in another wound.

The Tyrant then assaults and staggers the LR. The LR then moves over 6in, but the Tyrant catches it and stuns it. The next turn the Tyrant destroys the LR.

Turn 2

The LR moves 6in and fires, altogether wounding the Tyrant 2 times.

The Tyrant attacks and destroys the main plasma turret, but does nothing else. The LR only hits with one of its shooting attacks, and fails to wound. The Tyrant then destroys the LR.

Winterous moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Vaz (LW)
5 GK Terminators
- Banner
- Incinerator
- 2 Halberds
- 2 Hammers
- Psybolt Ammo

Turn 1

The GK shooting is irrelevant. The LR shoots and kills everyone except one of the Hammer termies. The GK assaults and surprisingly manages to immobilize the LR and destroy its turret gun, but not stagger/stun it. The LR then annihilates him.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills everyone.

Vaz gets their second strike. 

----------

High_Seraph (WL)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- CML/TH/SS
- TH/SS
- 2xLC
- PF/SB
- PS/SB

Turn 1

The DW shoot, but do nothing. The LR shoots and kills everyone except the TH/SS termie, who then attacks and destroys the tank.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills everyone except the CML/TH/SS, who assaults and destroys the tank’s turret and mobility. The LR shoots again, but the storm shield saves the termie, who destroys a sponson. The LR then misses with its remaining sponson and lascannon, and the termie destroys a sponson and staggers the tank. The next turn the termie finally finishes the tank off.

High_Seraph moves on without a strike this round.

----------

aboytervigon (LW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Lascannons
- Flamer
- Commissar

Turn 1

The IG shoots, but fails to do damage. The executioner proceeds to tear through them, wiping them out over a few turns without taking any further damage.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 6 IG, and the IG do nothing. Next turn the LR kills 10 more IG, who pass their panic check, and the IG stuns and immobilizes it. The IG do nothing the following round, and then the LR wipes them out.

Aboytervigon gets their second strike.

----------

marxalvia (WL)
3 Crisis suits
- Shas'vre/Gun Drones/Multi-tracker/Stim inj/Shield gen
- TL-Plas/Shield
- TL-MP/Shield

Turn 1

The Tau don’t do any damage. The LR proceeds to annihilate the Tau.

Turn 2

The LR annihilates the Tau.

Marxalvia gets their second strike.

----------

shogunboy (LL)
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- Thunderhammer
- 3 Meltabombs

Turn 1

The TWC shooting does nothing. The LR fires and annihilates them.

Turn 2

The LR fires and annihilates them.

Shogunboy is eliminated, and honorably commits Seppuku.

----------

Cowlicker16 (LL)
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- 2 Plasma Pistol
- Melta Bombs
- Thunder Hammer

Turn 1

The TWC shooting cannot hurt the LR. The LR fires and kills all of them besides the one with the thunderhammer, who is wounded, but not killed. The sole remaining TWC proceeds to charge and destroy the LR.

Turn 2

Same as turn 1

Cowlicker16 moves on without a strike this round.

----------

spanner94ezekiel (LW)
8 DA Vets
- BP/CCW/Meltabombs
- BP/Thunderhammer
- BP/Thunderhammer
- Flamer
- Combi-Melta
- Combi-Melta
- BP/CCW
- BP/CCW

Turn 1

The DA fires, but unluckily misses with both combi-meltas. The LR than annihilates all the DA.

Turn 2

The LR quickly annihilates all the DA.

spanner94ezekiel gets their second strike.

----------

Rathios1337 (WL)
Nemesis Dreadknight
- Heavy Psycannon
- Gat Psilencer
- Nemesis Greatsword

Turn 1

The Dreadknight’s shooting fails to wound the LR. The LR fires back and inflicts 1 wound. The DK then assaults and destroys the LR.

Turn 2

The LR shoots, but rolls bad and only inflicts 1 wound. The DK’s shooting does nothing, but it then assaults and staggers the LR. The LR moves, the DK shoots and does nothing, and then assaults and both immobilizes and stuns the LR. The next round, the DK finishes it off.

Rathios1337 moves on without a strike this round.

----------

MetalHandkerchief (LW)
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

Turn 1

The DE fire and stagger the LR. The DE can’t hurt it by assaulting it. Next turn, they stagger it again, and destroy the turret. The next turn they stagger it. The following 2 shooting phases, they fail to do anything, and the LR fires, but rolls miserably and doesn’t do anything. The DE fire and do nothing. The LR fires and kill 5 DE, who pass their morale test. The DE do nothing, and the LR kills another 4, who pass their morale test. The DE fire and finally destroy the LR.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 18 of the DE, who pass their morale test. The two remaining DE fire their dark lances and destroy the LR.

MetalHandkerchief moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Grokfog (WL)
Daemon Prince (Daemons Codex)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Instrument
- Mark of Nurgle
- Breath of Chaos
- Cloud of Flies
- Noxious Touch
- Aura of Decay

Turn 1

Both unit’s shooting does nothing. The prince then assaults and destroys the LR.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and inflicts 3 wounds on the prince. The prince’s breath does nothing, and he then assaults, and destroys the LR.

Grokfog moves on without a strike this round.

----------

ItsPug (WW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

Turn 1

The meltaguns do nothing. The LR then moves 6in and kills 4 infantrymen. The IG’s meltabomb misses. The LR fires again, killing 6 IG, who pass their LD check. The IG meltaguns stagger the tank, and the meltabomb then immobilizes it. The following round the IG destroy the LR.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 11 guardsmen, who pass their panic check. The IG then fail to hit with their meltas, and the meltabomb immobilizes the LR. The LR then kills 15 guardsmen. The IG then stagger the tank and destroy the turret gun. The IG then stun the tank. The IG then stun the tank, and destroy a sponson gun. The IG then stagger the tank. Finally, the IG destroy the LR.

ItsPug moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Caxton (LL)
3 Obliterators

Turn 1

The Obliterators shoot their meltas and destroy the LR.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and inflicts 5 plasma wounds, leaving one obliterator alive with a single wound. The obliterator then fires his melta and destroys the LR.

Caxton moves on without a strike this round. 

----------

StalkerZero (LW)
6 Pariahs

Turn 1

The Pariahs fire, but don’t damage the LR. The LR then annihilates them.

Turn 2

The LR annihilates the Pariahs. 

StalkerZero gets their second strike.

----------

Cocakoala (LL)
9 Harlequins
- 2 Fusion Pistols
- Death Jester
- 9 Kisses

Turn 1

The Harlies shoot and immobilize the LR. The LR fires back and kills 4 harlies, who pass their panic check. The kisses allow them to penetrate the LR, and destroy it. 

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 7 harlies, but both fusion guns survive, and they pass their panic check. The fusion gun immobilizes the tank, and their close combat attacks stagger it. Next round, they destroy the tank.

Cocakoala moves on without a strike this round.

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord (LW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 3 Mortars
- 2 squads with Krak Grenades
- Commissar

Turn 1

The IG move forward and destroy the LR with their meltaguns.

Turn 2

The LR fires and kills 16 IG, who then pass their panic check. Their meltaguns don’t do anything, but the Krak Grenades allow them to destroy the LR.

ChaosRedCorsairLord moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Dawnstar (LW)
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

(Good lord, this match had to be re-rolled a lot!)

Turn 1

The sternguard fire their meltas and destroy the LR.

Turn 2

The LR fires and kills all but two of the sternguard, who pass their panic test. The last remaining melta misses, but the sarg assaults, and impressively inflicts 3 penetrating hits, destroying the tank!

Dawnstar moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Aramoro (WW)
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

Turn 1

The LR shoots and inflicts 5 wounds, killing 2 bloodcrushers. The daemons then assault, stagger the tank, and destroy its turret and 1 sponson. Next round the daemons finally pick the LR apart to nothing.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 3 bloodcrushers. The daemons then assault and destroy the tank.

Aramoro moves on without a strike this round.

----------

mynameisgrax (WW)
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

Turn 1

The GU1’s breath staggers the tank, which then moves over 6in. The GU1 then assaults, but does nothing. The LR shoots, but the GU1 shrugs it off, and assaults, destroying its main turret and the lascannon, and also staggering it. The LR moves over 6in, and the GU1 assaults again, this time destroying it.

Turn 2

The LR shoots, but again the GU1 shrugs it off. The GU1’s breath then staggers the tank, and then he assaults and destroys the tank.

Mynameisgrax moves on without a strike this round.


----------

ckcrawford (LL)
Keeper of Secrets
- Transfixing Gaze
- Daemonic Gaze
- Unholy might
- Instrument

Turn 1

The KoS’s shooting can’t hurt the tank. The LR moves 6in, fires, and inflicts 2 wounds upon the daemon, who then assaults and destroys it.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and inflicts 1 wound upon the keeper, who then assaults and staggers the tank. The tank moves over 6in, but the keeper catches it and destroys it. 

Ckcrawford moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Hurricane (LL)
Inquisitorial Warband
- Warrior Acolyte x3 w/ 2 melta guns and 1 flamer
- Crusaderx4
- Jokaerox2
- Deathcult assassin x3

Turn 1

The Warband gets the ‘extra 12in of range’ power. The Jokaeros shoot their multi-meltas and the warriors shoot their meltaguns while standing still. Combined, they immobilize the LR and destroy its turret. The LR fires back and kills 1 crusader, 1 DC assassin, and all the warriors. The henchmen pass their panic test. Assaulting does nothing, and the LR fires again, but kills nothing. The Jokaero then fire again, and destroy the tank.

Turn 2

The warband again gets the extra range power. The LR shoots and kills 2 deathcult assassins. The henchmen fire back and destroys the tank. 

Never mind, Hurricane moves on without a strike this round. 

----------

Biellann (LW)
Hellhound squad
- Devil Dog w HF
- Bane Wolf w HF

Turn 1

The Devil Dog blows the LR to kingdom come.

Turn 2

The LR blows up the bane wolf, and then is blown up by the Devil Dog.

Biellan moves on without a strike this round.

----------

troybuckle (WL)
3 War Walkers
- Bright Lance, Eldar Missile Launcher, Stones
- Bright Lance, Starcannon, Stones
- Star Cannon, Scatter Laser, Stones

Turn 1

The walkers shoot, and destroy the LR.

Turn 2

The LR shoots, but misses the Eldar. The walkers then shoot, stagger the LR and destroy its lascannon. The walkers assault, but do nothing. The LR shoots, but does nothing. The walkers then shoot and destroy it. 

Troybuckle moves on without a strike this round.

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (WL)
7 Chaos Terminators
- 4 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Plasma
- Heavy Flamer

Turn 1

The terminators fire, immobilize and stagger the land raider, but after that have no way of hurting it, so they eventually lose.

Turn 2

The LR fires and kills all the non-melta terminators. The meltas then fail to damage the land raider, and after that, the terminators have no way of hurting it. 

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH really wishes he brought a chain fist, and gets his second strike.

----------

the Autarch (WW)
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

Turn 1

The meltagun misses, and the LR moves 6in and shoots, killing 17 guardsmen, who pass their panic test. The meltabomb misses. The LR fires again and kills 11 more guardsmen, who again pass their panic test. The meltagun then hits, destroying the turret, and the meltabomb hits, destroying the tank.

Turn 2

The LR moves 6in, shoots and kills 13 guardsmen, who pass their panic test. The meltagun misses, but the meltabomb hits, and destroys the tank.

the Autarch moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Iron_Freak220 (WW)
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

Turn 1

The flamers shoot, and stagger it, immobilize it, and destroy its turret. The next turn they stagger it and destroy a sponson. Next turn they destroy the other sponson. The LR than shoots and kills 1 flamer. The next turn the flamers finish the LR off.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 3 flamers. The flamers in turn stagger it. The next turn the flamers destroy its turret and 1 sponson. The LR then kills 1, and the flamers stagger it. The next turn the flamers destroy its other sponson. The next turn the flamers finish it off.

Iron_Freak220 moves on without a strike this turn.

----------

XxDreMisterxX (WL)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

Turn 1

The Eldar shoot and annihilate the tank.

Turn 2

The LR fires and kills 4 wraightguard. The WG shoot back and destroy the tank.

XxDreMisterxX moves on without a strike this turn.

----------

lokis222 (LW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

Turn 1

The boyz shoot, but do nothing. The LR moves 6in, fires back and kills 8 boyz. The nob then assaults, and blows up the tank.

Turn 2

The LR moves 6in, fires and kills 7 boyz. The rokkits do nothing, and the nob assaults, but misses. The LR fires and kills 15 boyz, who pass their morale check. The rokkits do nothing, and the nob then immobilizes the tank, destroys the turret, and one of the sponsons. Next turn, the LR fails to wound any Orks, and gets its other sponson torn off. The following turn, its finally destroyed.

lokis222 moves on without a strike this round.

----------

HatingYou (LW)
Marbo

Turn 1

Marbo’s demo charge fails to damage the LR, which then annihilates him.

Turn 2

The LR shoots Marbo to death.

HatingYou gets their second strike.

----------

sausage (WW)
8 Purifiers
- Stave of Warding
- 2 Psycannons
- 2 Daemon Hammers
- 1 Force Halberd

Turn 1

The GK shooting does nothing, and the LR annihilates them.

Turn 2

The LR annihilates them.

Sausage gets their first strike.

----------

Quozzo (WL)
5 Wolf Guard
- 5x Terminator Armour
- Heavy Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Wolfclaw/Meltabombs

Turn 1

The WG shoot and immobilize the LR. The LR fires back and kills 3 of the termies, who pass their panic check. The WG then assault with their meltabombs and destroy the tank.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills all the WG.

Quozzo gets their second strike.

----------

TRU3 CHAOS (WW)
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

Turn 1

The CSM shooting does nothing. The LR moves 6in and fires, killing 3 terminators, who pass their panic check. The CSM then assault, and destroy the tank.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills all the terminators besides one, but the survivor isn’t the one with the chainfist, so they can’t hurt the tank.

TRU3 CHAOS gets their first strike.

----------

Serpion5 (WW)
Trygon Prime
- Adrenal Glands

Turn 1

The trygon shooting can’t hurt the tank. The LR moves 6in and fires, but only wounds the trygon 1 time. The trygon then assaults and immobilizes the tank. The LR fires again, and this time reduces the Trygon to a single wound. The Trygon then assaults, and over the next few turns, gradually peels the tank apart like a steamed lobster, until he wins.

Turn 2

The LR moves 6in, shoots and wounds the Trygon 3 times. The Trygon assaults and destroys it.

Serpion5 moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Stephen_Newman (LL)
Grey Knight Purgation Squad
- 4 Psycannons
- 2 Falchions/SB
- Justicar w MC-Daemonhammer

(Another match that took a lot of re-rolling)

Turn 1

The GK fire, and destroy the LR.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 4 GK, who don’t panic, and then assault with the daemonhammer, destroying the LR.

Stephen_Newman moves on without a strike this round.

----------

njfed (LW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

Turn 1

The Orks manage to stagger the LR with their rokkits. The LR moves over 6in, and the Ork nob then assaults, missing it. The LR then fires and kills 11 Orks. The Orks miss with their rokkits, but assault again, staggering it. Next turn, the LR moves over 6in, but the Orks manage to catch up, and destroy it.

Turn 2

The LR moves 6in and kills 7 Orks. The Orks miss with the rokkits, but stagger it with the klaw. The LR moves over 6in, and the Orks miss. The LR kills 10 Orks, the rokkits miss, and the nob staggers it. The LR moves over 6in, and the Orks stun it. The Orks then manage to immobilize it and tear off the turret. Over the next couple turns, the Orks destroy it.

Njfed moves on without a strike this round.

----------

OIIIIIIO (WL)
11 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- 11 Bolters

Turn 1

The LR shoots them all to death.

Turn 2

The LR shoots them all to death.

OIIIIIIO gets their second strike.

----------

The_Hive_Emperor (WW)
10 Grey Hunters
- 2 Meltaguns
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolfen

Turn 1

The SW shoot and destroy the tank.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 4, with the survivors passing their morale check. They assault, and the Wolfen manages to rend and destroy the tank.

The_Hive_Emperor moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Uber Ork (LW)
10 wolf guard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- 5 Combi-Plasma
- 1 Powerfist

Turn 1

The WG shoot, and over 2 turns manage to immobilize the tank and destroy its turret. The LR eventually fires and kills 4 WG, who then pass their panic check. The WG eventually pick the tank apart without taking any more casualties.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 8 wolf guard, who then pass their panic check. The survivors shoot and assault it, managing to stagger and immobilze it. Next turn they do nothing. The LR then finishes them off. 

Uber Ork gets their second strike.

----------

Vicious (LW)
15 Wyches
- Hekatrix w Agoniser and Blast Pistol
- Haywire Grenades
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets

Turn 1

The Wyches shoot and stun the LR. They then assault, immobilize the tank, and remove every gun besides the HK missile, which misses. The Wyches eventually win.

Turn 2

The LR moves 6in and fires, killing 9 Wyches, who pass their panic check. The wyches shoot, but miss. They then assault and destroy the turret and stagger the tank. Next round they immobilize and stagger the LR. Next turn they destroy the sponsons and stagger the LR. Next turn they finish it off.

Vicious moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Samules (LL)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Destructor

Turn 1

The WG fire and destroy the tank.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 4 WG. The WG then fire and destroy the LR.

Samules moves on without a strike this round.

----------

inigo montoya (LW)
Keeper Of Secrets

Turn 1

The LR moves 6in and fires, reducing the KoS to 1 wound. The KoS then destroys it

Turn 2

The LR moves 6in and fires, but rolls bad only only wounds the keeper 1 time. The KoS then destroys it.

Inigo Montoya moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Necrosis (WW)
- Stormraven (BA)
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multi-Melta
- Hurricane Bolters

Turn 1

The Stormraven shoots, but fails to hurt the LR. The LR fires back and staggers the Stormraven, but since it have power of the machine spirt, it can still fire its melta. They go back and forth like this for several rounds, until the IG finally blow up the raven.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and destroys the stormraven.

Necrosis gets their first strike.

----------

Takizuchi (LL)
Company Command Squad
- Straken
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasmagun
- 2 Meltaguns
- 2 Bodyguard
- Carapace Armour

Turn 1

The IG command squad fails to damage the LR with their meltas, and the LR annihilates them.

Turn 2

The LR annihilates them.

Takizuchi is eliminated. COMPANY SALUTE!

----------

Some Call Me... TIM (WL)
Avatar

Turn 1

The avatar shoots and immobilizes the LR. The LR then fire, but do nothing. The avatar then annihilates the tank in close combat.

Turn 2

The LR moves 6in, shoots, and inflicts 1 wound. The avatar then assaults and tears off the turret and both sponsons. The avatar then finishes it off the following round.

Some Call Me... TIM moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Sabet (WL)
5 Destroyers

Turn 1

The destroyers fire, but fail to damage the LR. The LR then shoots them to death.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 2 destroyers, who pass their panic test. 1 destroyer gets back up and then they all fire, but fail to do any damage. The LR then destroys them all.

Sabet has a run of bad luck and gets his second strike.

----------

Muffinman (LW)
3 Zoanthropes

Turn 1

The zoanthropes all pass their psychic check, but all miss (ouch)! The LR then fires and inflicts 5 wounds. The sole remaining zoanthrope fires again and immobilizes the tank. The LR then fires again and kills the last one.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 1 zoanthrope. The zoanthropes then fire and destroy the LR.

Close one, but Muffinman gets their second strike.

----------

Caratacos (LL)
5 Wraithguard
- 1 Warlock w Conceal, Singing Spear, Jetbike

Turn 1

The WG shoot and manage to destroy the LR’s turret and 1 sponson. The LR then fires and kills 1 WG. The WG then finish off the tank, without taking any more casualties.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 5 of the WG (would have been all of them, but conceal helped). They shoot back and forth for a few rounds, but eventually the LR finishes them off.

It was so close I can smell its cologne…..sniff sniff….mmmmm nice! Regardless, Caratacos is eliminated.

----------

Disciple_of_Ezekiel (WL)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

Turn 1

The WG shoot and immobilize and stagger the LR. They then assault it and both stun it and destroy its turret. Next turn they destroy a sponson and stagger it. Next turn they destroy the other sponson and stagger it. The next turn they finally destroy it.

Turn 2

The LR shoots but has a run of terrible luck, missing with every gun! The WG manage to stun it, and over the next several turns, picks it to pieces without taking any casualties.

Disciple_of_Ezekiel moves on without a strike this round.

----------

eyescrossed (LW)
6 Wolf Guard
- TA w Wolf Claw, C-Flamer, Meltabombs
- TA w Power Weapon, S-Bolter, CML, Meltabombs
- TA w C-Melta, Power Weapon
- PA w BP, SS, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak

Turn 1

The WG shoot and blow the tank up.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills all the WG wearing power armor, and the WG pass their panic check. The WG shoot, stagger the LR, and then assault it, also immobilizing it. Next turn they destroy the main turret and a sponson. The LR then shoots and kills 2 of the terminators, leaving only the one with the wolf claw, who passes his panic check. He then destroys it the following round.

Eyescrossed moves on without a strike this round.

----------

The Meddler (WL)
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta
- Hurricane Bolters
- Extra Armour

Turn 1

The Raven shoots, but fails to do any damage. The LR then fires and immobilizes the SR. The SR then shoots, but again fails to do any damage. The following turn the LR destroys the SR’s multi-melta, and the SR can no longer hurt its opponent. Eventually, the LR wins.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and immobilizes the SR. They fire back and forth, until the LR again shoots off the SR’s multi-melta, and it can no longer hurt the LR. Eventually, the LR wins. 

The Meddler gets their second strike.

----------

Karnax (WL)
Leman Russ Executioner
- Multimeltas
- Lascannon
- Extra Armour

Turn 1

Karnax fires and immobilizes the king’s LR. The king’s LR then fires back with its lascannon, but misses. Karnax then destroys the lascannon, and will eventually win after that.

Turn 2

The king’s LR fails to damage Karnax, and then Karnax blows him up.

An easy win for Karnax, who moves on without a strike this round.
----------

Evil beaver2 (WW)
Land Raider Redeemer
- Multimelta

Turn 1

Evil beaver blows the executioner up.

Turn 2

First round, both tanks miss. The next round the executioner fails to damage the land raider, and evil beaver destroys the lascannon, cementing the win for him.

Evil beaver2 moves on without a strike.

----------

Scathainn (LW)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

Turn 1

The DW shoot and immobilize the LR. The LR then fires and kills 4 DW. The last DW destroys its turret. The next round neither side does anything. The LR misses, and the DW knocks off both sponsons. The LR misses and then the DW finishes it off.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and again kills 4 DW. The DW then assaults and destroys the tank.

Scathainn moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Cypher871 (LL)
10 Swooping Hawks
- Exarch w Hawks Talons and Intercept

Turn 1

The LR shoots and kills 7 Hawks, who pass their panic test. The hawks assault and stun the tank. The following turn they blow it up.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 3 Hawks, who pass their panic test. The hawks then assault and blow the tank up.

Cypher871 moves on to the next round without a strike.

----------

Doelago (LL)
Dark Angels Techmarine
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Servo Harness
- 2 Multimelta Servitors
- 2 Heavy Bolter Servitors

Turn 1

The DA shoot and stagger the tank and destroy its turret. The next turn they destroy it.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills all the servitors. The techmarine uses his giant robo arm to punch the tank, and destroy it.

Doelago moves on without a strike this round.

----------

flankman (LW)
Ahriman

Turn 1

Ahriman uses all his powers, but fails to damage the LR, which wipes him out.

Turn 2

The LR wipes him out.

Flankman gets their second strike.

----------

Zodd (WL)
Blood Angels Honour Guard
- Chapter Banner/Meltagun/SS
- Chalice/Meltagun/SS
- Powerfist/SS/BP
- BP+CCW
- BP+CCW

Turn 1

The BA shoot and immobilizes the LR, which in turn kills 2 BA. The BA then assault and destroy it.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 3 of the BA, leaving the 2 with the meltaguns. The BA assault and stagger the LR. Next turn, the BA immobilize the LR, killing all but 1 of them. The last one misses with his melta, and is then shot to death.

A really close one, but Zodd gets his second strike.

----------

VicGin (LW)
Battlewagon
-Killkannon
-def rolla
-'ard case
-red paint job
-grot riggers
-armor plates
-wreckin' ball
-kannon
-4x big shootas

Turn 1

The wagon rushes forward and annihilates the LR with its deffrolla.

Turn 2

The LR shoots but fails to do any damage. The wagon then rushes forward with the deffrolla and stuns the LR. The impact staggers both tanks. The wagon then hits with the deffrolla again, but does nothing. The LR shoots, but does nothing. The wagon then hits the LR again, destroying it.

VicGin moves on without a strike this round.

----------

SGMAlice (WL)
6 Meganobz
- 2 Kombi-Scorcha

Turn 1

The LR shoots and kills all but 1 manz, who passes his panic check. Then the manz assaults, and annihilates the tank.

Turn 2

The LR shoots terribly, and only kills 1 manz. The meganobz then annihilate it.

SGMAlice moves on without a strike this round.

----------

jfvz (LW)
3 Obliterators

Turn 1

The obliterators shoot their meltas and immobilize the LR. The LR then fires back and inflicts 5 wounds. The oblit then assaults and destroys it.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and inflicts 5 wounds. It takes a couple turns, but the Obliterator eventually destroys it. 

Jfvz moves on without a strike this round.

----------

turel2 (WW)
10 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- Power Weapon

Turn 1

The LR shoots and kills 8 marines. The DC immobilize it, but are then wiped out the following round.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills all the marines.

Turel2 gets their first strike. 

----------

johnmassive (LL)
20 Kabalite Warriors
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

Turn 1

The DA shoot and immobilize the LR. The LR fires back, kills 16, and the DE panic and run.

Turn 2

The LR shoots and kills 18 warriors. The two remaining DE fire their dark lances and blow the tank up.

johnmassive is eliminated. I’m not gonna lie to you: the dice just plain hated this guy.

----------

Kinglopey (WW)
3 Penitent Engines

Turn 1

The LR shoots, but doesn’t do anything significant. The penitent engines then tear it apart.

Turn 2

Second verse, same as the first.

Kinglopey moves on without a strike this round.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

mynameisgrax said:


> MetalHandkerchief (LW)
> 20 Kabalite
> - 2 Dark Lances
> - Blaster
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The DE fire and stagger the LR. The DE can’t hurt it by assaulting it. Next turn, they stagger it again, and destroy the turret. The next turn they stagger it. The following 2 shooting phases, they fail to do anything, and the LR fires, but rolls miserably and doesn’t do anything. The DE fire and do nothing. The LR fires and kill 5 DE, who pass their morale test. The DE do nothing, and the LR kills another 4, who pass their morale test. The DE fire and finally destroy the LR.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The LR shoots and kills 18 of the DE, who pass their morale test. The two remaining DE fire their dark lances and destroy the LR.
> 
> MetalHandkerchief moves on without a strike this round.


Lawdy laaaawd, praise be due! I must admit I was nervous about this one. That was tooth and nail!!!!!! :smoke:

Edit:



mynameisgrax said:


> ----------
> 
> johnmassive (LL)
> 20 Kabalite Warriors
> - 2 Dark Lances
> - Blaster
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The DA shoot and immobilize the LR. The LR fires back, kills 16, and the DE panic and run.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The LR shoots and kills 18 warriors. The two remaining DE fire their dark lances and blow the tank up.
> 
> johnmassive is eliminated. I’m not gonna lie to you: the dice just plain hated this guy.
> 
> ----------


Damn. My evil twin is gone. So, so harsh.


----------



## Doelago

mynameisgrax said:


> Doelago (LL)
> Dark Angels Techmarine
> - Plasma Pistol
> - Power Weapon
> - Servo Harness
> - 2 Multimelta Servitors
> - 2 Heavy Bolter Servitors
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The DA shoot and stagger the tank and destroy its turret. The next turn they destroy it.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The LR shoots and kills all the servitors. The techmarine uses his giant robo arm to punch the tank, and destroy it.
> 
> Doelago moves on without a strike this round.



Eat servo arm, bitch!


----------



## ckcrawford

Slaanesh rapped that tank! Boyah!


----------



## aboytervigon

You would think 3 lascannons would do something.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I survived! 

I am bloody surprised and it sounded like a lot of re-rolling was needed this round.

Onwards. To seek my DOOM!

Charge of te light brigade style.


----------



## mynameisgrax

aboytervigon said:


> You would think 3 lascannons would do something.


Against AR 14: less that you'd think. 

You have a 1 in 2 chance of hitting, and then a 1 in 3 chance of doing damage. So you need 2 rounds of shooting, on average, to get a single damage result, which is likely to either not do much, or for the purposes of this competition, do nothing.

In this instance, meltas probably would've performed better, but only because distance isn't a factor in this competition. In a real game, those lascannons would have been hammering your opponent's units from turn 1, whereas meltas may never get used at all.

All in all, lascannons weren't very effective against the Leman Russ. Lances, meltas, powerfists/klaws/TH, meltabombs, and monstrous creatures were generally the way to go. Penitent engines, krak grenades, wraithcannons, haywire grenades, and deffrollas also worked nicely.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Lances are the shit. Especially if you're also lucky!


----------



## Scathainn

That's what I'm talkin' bout. :chuffed:


----------



## Zodd

So close...next time, do or :bye:


----------



## the Autarch

eat meltabomb b****!!!!


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

mynameisgrax said:


> The_Hive_Emperor (WW)
> 10 Grey Hunters
> - 2 Meltaguns
> - Plasma Pistol
> - Power Weapon
> - Wolf Standard
> - Mark of the Wolfen
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The SW shoot and destroy the tank.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The LR shoots and kills 4, with the survivors passing their morale check. They assault, and the Wolfen manages to rend and destroy the tank.
> 
> The_Hive_Emperor moves on without a strike this round.


:shok:No freakin' way.... THEY DID IT!! We all know what this means :drinks::drinks::drinks: :biggrin:


----------



## aboytervigon

True, but my guys don't have options for Melta Heavy weapons teams.


----------



## ckcrawford

Whats next. I got one more life.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Yeah! What's next??


----------



## ckcrawford

you must fight CKCRAWFORD!!! DUN DUN DUN!

WS BS S T I W LD SV
10 10 10 10 10 10 10 /+2 Invulnerable


Type: Monstrous Creature

Invulnerable: CKCRAWFORD ALWAYS gets his invulnerable, even when there are rules that negate this.

The KingofCheese's Chosen: Because of his awesomeness, he is the chosen of the KingofCheese. Because of this, all attacks against him bounce off him and go directly against the model attacking it. The KingofCheese way of saying... don't fuck with Crawford.


----------



## KingOfCheese

The next unit will be dishing out a LOT of firepower, but the unit is fairly squishy if you can get a high toughness unit into combat.

I can imagine that wins in this round will be rare, so if you DO manage to get a win then you will be one step ahead of everyone else. 

Round 4's unit will be....


30 Infantry
- 3 Meltaguns
- 3 Lascannons
- All 3 sergeants have Power Weapon + Las Pistol + Meltabombs
- Commissar with Power Weapon
- Krak Grenades

On the upside though, if they shoot their Lascannons then they cant get their 2D6 for their Meltaguns. And if they want their 2D6, then they cant shoot their Lascannons.


----------



## ckcrawford

OH BOY!!!! Just send me into the pit of it!!! My Greater Daemon of Slaanesh is going to have one hell of a time!!! HEHEHEHE!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #10 player list

====================

Orochi (LLW)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 4 with TH/SS
- 1 with Chainfist, SB, and CML

----------

Winterous (WWW)
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

----------

Vaz (LWL)
5 GK Terminators
- Banner
- Incinerator
- 2 Halberds
- 2 Hammers
- Psybolt Ammo

----------

High_Seraph (WLW)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- CML/TH/SS
- TH/SS
- 2xLC
- PF/SB
- PS/SB

----------

aboytervigon (LWL)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Lascannons
- Flamer
- Commissar

----------

marxalvia (WLL)
3 Crisis suits
- Shas'vre/Gun Drones/Multi-tracker/Stim inj/Shield gen
- TL-Plas/Shield
- TL-MP/Shield

----------

Cowlicker16 (LLW)
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- 2 Plasma Pistol
- Melta Bombs
- Thunder Hammer

----------

spanner94ezekiel (LWL)
8 DA Vets
- BP/CCW/Meltabombs
- BP/Thunderhammer
- BP/Thunderhammer
- Flamer
- Combi-Melta
- Combi-Melta
- BP/CCW
- BP/CCW

----------

Rathios1337 (WLW)
Nemesis Dreadknight
- Heavy Psycannon
- Gat Psilencer
- Nemesis Greatsword

----------

MetalHandkerchief (LWW)
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

----------

Grokfog (WLW)
Daemon Prince (Daemons Codex)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Instrument
- Mark of Nurgle
- Breath of Chaos
- Cloud of Flies
- Noxious Touch
- Aura of Decay

----------

ItsPug (WWW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

----------

Caxton (LLW)
3 Obliterators

----------

StalkerZero (LWL)
6 Pariahs

----------

Cocakoala (LLW)
9 Harlequins
- 2 Fusion Pistols
- Death Jester
- 9 Kisses

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord (LWW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 3 Mortars
- 2 squads with Krak Grenades
- Commissar

----------

Dawnstar (LWW)
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

----------

Aramoro (WWW)
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

----------

mynameisgrax (WWW)
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

----------

ckcrawford (LLW)
Keeper of Secrets
- Transfixing Gaze
- Daemonic Gaze
- Unholy might
- Instrument

----------

Biellann (LWW)
Hellhound squad
- Devil Dog w HF
- Bane Wolf w HF

----------

troybuckle (WLW)
3 War Walkers
- Bright Lance, Eldar Missile Launcher, Stones
- Bright Lance, Starcannon, Stones
- Star Cannon, Scatter Laser, Stones

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (WLL)
7 Chaos Terminators
- 4 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Plasma
- Heavy Flamer

----------

the Autarch (WWW)
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

----------

Iron_Freak220 (WWW)
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

----------

XxDreMisterxX (WLW)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

----------

lokis222 (LWW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

----------

HatingYou (LWL)
Marbo

----------

sausage (WWL)
8 Purifiers
- Stave of Warding
- 2 Psycannons
- 2 Daemon Hammers
- 1 Force Halberd

----------

Quozzo (WLL)
5 Wolf Guard
- 5x Terminator Armour
- Heavy Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Wolfclaw/Meltabombs

----------

TRU3 CHAOS (WWL)
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

----------

Serpion5 (WWW)
Trygon Prime
- Adrenal Glands

----------

Stephen_Newman (LLW)
Grey Knight Purgation Squad
- 4 Psycannons
- 2 Falchions/SB
- Justicar w MC-Daemonhammer

----------

njfed (LWW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

----------

OIIIIIIO (WLL)
11 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- 11 Bolters

----------

The_Hive_Emperor (WWW)
10 Grey Hunters
- 2 Meltaguns
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolfen

----------

Uber Ork (LWL)
10 wolf guard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- 5 Combi-Plasma
- 1 Powerfist

----------

Vicious (LWW)
15 Wyches
- Hekatrix w Agoniser and Blast Pistol
- Haywire Grenades
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets

----------

Samules (LLW)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Destructor

----------

inigo montoya (LWW)
Keeper Of Secrets

----------

Necrosis (WWL)
- Stormraven (BA)
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multi-Melta
- Hurricane Bolters

----------

Some Call Me... TIM (WLW)
Avatar

----------

Sabet (WLL)
5 Destroyers

----------

Muffinman (LWL)
3 Zoanthropes

----------

Disciple_of_Ezekiel (WLW)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

----------

eyescrossed (LWW)
6 Wolf Guard
- TA w Wolf Claw, C-Flamer, Meltabombs
- TA w Power Weapon, S-Bolter, CML, Meltabombs
- TA w C-Melta, Power Weapon
- PA w BP, SS, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak

----------

The Meddler (WLL)
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta
- Hurricane Bolters
- Extra Armour

----------

Karnax (WLW)
Leman Russ Executioner
- Multimeltas
- Lascannon
- Extra Armour

----------

Evil beaver2 (WWW)
Land Raider Redeemer
- Multimelta

----------

Scathainn (LWW)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

----------

Cypher871 (LLW)
10 Swooping Hawks
- Exarch w Hawks Talons and Intercept

----------

Doelago (LLW)
Dark Angels Techmarine
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Servo Harness
- 2 Multimelta Servitors
- 2 Heavy Bolter Servitors

----------

flankman (LWL)
Ahriman

----------

Zodd (WLL)
Blood Angels Honour Guard
- Chapter Banner/Meltagun/SS
- Chalice/Meltagun/SS
- Powerfist/SS/BP
- BP+CCW
- BP+CCW

----------

VicGin (LWW)
Battlewagon
-Killkannon
-def rolla
-'ard case
-red paint job
-grot riggers
-armor plates
-wreckin' ball
-kannon
-4x big shootas

----------

SGMAlice (WLW)
6 Meganobz
- 2 Kombi-Scorcha

----------

jfvz (LWW)
3 Obliterators

----------

turel2 (WWL)
10 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- Power Weapon

----------

Kinglopey (WWW)
3 Penitent Engines

----------


If your name isn't in the above list, then it means that you have been eliminated.


Interestingly enough, there is actually 10 players who have won all 3 of their rounds so far, meaning that all of them will at least make it to the 6th round, but most of those 10 should go 7+ rounds.





Oh, and just incase anyone is wondering, mynameisgrax isn't cheating with his own games. After i see the results of his game, i roll his match myself to double-check. 

After this 4th round (with the Infantry), i might be able to take over rolling all the games again.


----------



## ckcrawford

I can't wait to see the imperial guard players getting at it against this round. Pew pew. Too many damn dice!


----------



## Winterous

mynameisgrax said:


> Cocakoala (LL)
> 9 Harlequins
> - 2 Fusion Pistols
> - Death Jester
> - 9 Kisses
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The Harlies shoot and immobilize the LR. The LR fires back and kills 4 harlies, who pass their panic check. The kisses allow them to penetrate the LR, and destroy it.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The LR shoots and kills 7 harlies, but both fusion guns survive, and they pass their panic check. The fusion gun immobilizes the tank, and their close combat attacks stagger it. Next round, they destroy the tank.
> 
> Cocakoala moves on without a strike this round.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Hurricane (LL)
> Inquisitorial Warband
> - Warrior Acolyte x3 w/ 2 melta guns and 1 flamer
> - Crusaderx4
> - Jokaerox2
> - Deathcult assassin x3
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The Warband gets the ‘extra 6in of range’ power, which doesn’t help much here. The Jokaeros shoot their multi-meltas and the warriors shoot their meltaguns while standing still (they don’t get the bonus damage, but can still glance). Combined, they immobilize the LR and destroy its turret. The LR fires back and kills 2 crusaders and all the DC assassins. The henchmen pass their panic test. Assaulting does nothing, and the LR fires again, killing everything besides 1 Jokaero, who panics and runs.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The warband gets 2 powers, but neither have any effect here. The LR shoots and kills everything besides 1 Jokaero and 3 crusaders, who pass their break test. The Jokaero fires and hits, but fails to damage the tank. The tank shoots again and kills the Jokaero, leaving the crusaders no way to damage it, meaning they’ll eventually lose.
> 
> Hurricane is eliminated, but learned an important lesson about life and friendship.


These two were done improperly.

Fusion Pistols are only 6" range, meaning they can only Glance the tank on the first turn (I'm assuming they got their 2D6, because they dealt a damage result in both rounds).

The second one, Hurricane may well still be in.
The +range upgrade is actually 12", meaning his Meltaguns WERE in Melta range.
The second round they possibly got +range again, if they did that needs to be re-rolled again.

Hurricane, head up, you might get back in!


Also fucking WOO, GO TYRANT, PAROXYSM THOSE GUARDSMEN AND THEY WON'T HIT YOU FOR SHIT, HOPEFULLY!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I will torture these fleshbags thoroughly!


----------



## lokis222

screwed.....:suicide:


----------



## Takizuchi

Takizuchi (LL)
Company Command Squad
- Straken
- Heavy Flamer
- Plasmagun
- 2 Meltaguns
- 2 Bodyguard
- Carapace Armour

Turn 1

The IG command squad fails to damage the LR with their meltas, and the LR annihilates them.

Turn 2

The LR annihilates them.

Takizuchi is eliminated. COMPANY SALUTE!


:blackeye: well that one certainly hurt. *salutes* i take my beating with grace. I tried, and i died, but atleast i went out the Imperial Guard way. Died fighting out classed and out numbered and standing my ground. Wich is why i firmly believe taht the IG have bigger balls than any Space Marine. Now to watch the rest of the massacres and get myself ready for game #11 opcorn::training:


----------



## eyescrossed

I can't believe it... Only 1 strike so far... I hope the guard don't annihilate me with their shooting, though :shok:


----------



## Biellann

Winterous said:


> These two were done improperly.
> 
> Fusion Pistols are only 6" range, meaning they can only Glance the tank on the first turn (I'm assuming they got their 2D6, because they dealt a damage result in both rounds).


Reading through what grax posted, they only immobilized the tank in shooting, which is possible even without the 2D6. 6 AP roll = glance, then a roll of 5 immobilizes (5 - 2 for glance + 1 AP1).
They then destroyed the tank in CC (assuming against side armour?).


----------



## Doelago

OK, I am fucked.


----------



## Winterous

Biellann said:


> Reading through what grax posted, they only immobilized the tank in shooting, which is possible even without the 2D6. 6 AP roll = glance, then a roll of 5 immobilizes (5 - 2 for glance + 1 AP1).
> They then destroyed the tank in CC (assuming against side armour?).


It just seems unlikely that they got a Glance twice in a row, with only two shots; that's why I'm assuming.

And melee is against the rear Armour, in this case 11.


Oh, and it's illegal for a Death Jester to have a Harlequin's Kiss, he doesn't have a CCW to replace with it, as he's traded his stuff for his Shrieker Cannon.


----------



## eyescrossed

Winterous said:


> Oh, and it's illegal for a Death Jester to have a Harlequin's Kiss, he doesn't have a CCW to replace with it, as he's traded his stuff for his Shrieker Cannon.


Not if they were bought from the Dark Eldar Codex.


----------



## Winterous

eyescrossed said:


> Not if they were bought from the Dark Eldar Codex.


Oh my god, what a stupid thing to be different :laugh:


----------



## Biellann

Yeah, C:E replaces all weapons for the cannon, while CE replaces just the pistol.

Now here is hoping that my 2 templates + 2 blasts is enough to get me through the next round. Not liking the melta/lascannons at all.


----------



## Aramoro

> Aramoro (WW)
> 6 Bloodcrushers
> - Fury
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The LR shoots and inflicts 5 wounds, killing 2 bloodcrushers. The daemons then assault, stagger the tank, and destroy its turret and 1 sponson. Next round the daemons finally pick the LR apart to nothing.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The LR shoots and kills 3 bloodcrushers. The daemons then assault and destroy the tank.
> 
> Aramoro moves on without a strike this round.


Woo CRUSHERS. Time to crush some guardsmen, or get lit up like a christmas tree and vapourised.


----------



## Aramoro

Winterous said:


> Also fucking WOO, GO TYRANT, PAROXYSM THOSE GUARDSMEN AND THEY WON'T HIT YOU FOR SHIT, HOPEFULLY!


Isn't WS3 Vs WS8 exactly the same as WS1 Hitting against WS8?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Aramoro said:


> Isn't WS3 Vs WS8 exactly the same as WS1 Hitting against WS8?


Yeah they need 5+ to hit on both.


----------



## Winterous

Aramoro said:


> Isn't WS3 Vs WS8 exactly the same as WS1 Hitting against WS8?


*cough*
Shooting


----------



## mynameisgrax

Ugh...I did indeed screw up the meltas for Hurricane's match. I'm not sure why I thought they wouldn't be in melta range even with the range bonus. All this cheese slappin' must be making me weary. I'll redo that match.

I also messed up on the Eldar match with the fusion pistols (I thought they were 12in range, not 6in), but looking back on my scribbles, one of the dice did come up 6 in both rolls, so I'm going to go ahead and give him the benefit of the doubt, since the mistake was made in his favor, and let his match stand as it is.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Serpion5

> Serpion5 (WW)
> Trygon Prime
> - Adrenal Glands
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The trygon shooting can’t hurt the tank. The LR moves 6in and fires, but only wounds the trygon 1 time. The trygon then assaults and immobilizes the tank. The LR fires again, and this time reduces the Trygon to a single wound. The Trygon then assaults, and over the next few turns, gradually peels the tank apart like a steamed lobster, until he wins.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The LR moves 6in, shoots and wounds the Trygon 3 times. The Trygon assaults and destroys it.
> 
> Serpion5 moves on without a strike this round.


Shows what you know, KoC.


----------



## mynameisgrax

I see where I went wrong with Hurricane. I thought the Jokaero gave a bonus of +6in, but it's +12in, which indeed extends the melta range. 

He managed to get the power both rounds when I rerolled it, and won the match. So Hurricane, you are not eliminated.


----------



## Orochi

Come on Termi armour! Hold up against those weakling bastards!


----------



## High_Seraph

Deathwing will be victorious once again! Or will be drowned under the tide of bodies. Cheers to everyone who got eliminated.


----------



## Samules

My only hope is destructor making them run or in CC them wounding me on 6s. more vehicles please! They don't stand a chance against my wraithcannons.


----------



## Cypher871

Hmm, don't think my poor Hawks are gonna survive this one...but I am pleased they made it this far.


----------



## the Autarch

KingOfCheese said:


> The next unit will be dishing out a LOT of firepower, but the unit is fairly squishy if you can get a high toughness unit into combat.
> 
> I can imagine that wins in this round will be rare, so if you DO manage to get a win then you will be one step ahead of everyone else.
> 
> Round 4's unit will be....
> 
> 
> 30 Infantry
> - 3 Meltaguns
> - 3 Lascannons
> - All 3 sergeants have Power Weapon + Las Pistol + Meltabombs
> - Commissar with Power Weapon
> - Krak Grenades
> 
> On the upside though, if they shoot their Lascannons then they cant get their 2D6 for their Meltaguns. And if they want their 2D6, then they cant shoot their Lascannons.


well on the up side i have more bodies

on the down side they have more melta guns,lascannons and powerweapons

this is gonna be tough


----------



## mynameisgrax

YEOOOOOOOOWCH is this round painful so far. Not just the rolling itself (damn that's a lot of dice), but the IG are really culling the herd.

So far, of the rounds I've rolled, it's 10 strikes to 3 passes. 

Here's a personal preview:


mynameisgrax (WWW)
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

Turn 1

The GU1 shoots and kills 3 IG. The IG then roll well and annihilate him through shooting.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and the GU1 is reduced to a single wound. The GU1 in turn kills 1 IG.

In close combat, the IG then finish the GU1 off.

Mynameisgrax gets his first strike.


Never had a chance. *sniff*


----------



## Doelago

Sounds like I am fucked... Do you accept bribes?


----------



## mynameisgrax

I dare not invite the wrath of cheese. ^_^

Don't worry, if you go down, you definitely won't be lonely....


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I'm hoping those mortars I packed will tip the tide.


----------



## Doelago

mynameisgrax said:


> Don't worry, if you go down, you definitely won't be lonely....


It is not an if, it is a sure thing...


----------



## Winterous

mynameisgrax said:


> mynameisgrax (WWW)
> Great Unclean One
> - Breath of Chaos
> - Aura of Decay
> - Cloud of Flies
> - Unholy Might
> - Instrument
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The GU1 shoots and kills 3 IG. The IG then roll well and annihilate him through shooting.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The IG shoot and the GU1 is reduced to a single wound. The GU1 in turn kills 1 IG.
> 
> In close combat, the IG then finish the GU1 off.
> 
> Mynameisgrax gets his first strike.


...How the hell can you cause so few wounds when you get THIRTY S2 hits??
That's about 7 kills on average from just Aura of Decay!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Ah well. Time to go out in a blaze of glory anyways. Unless the guardsmen fancy running off dring my shooting. Assuming the kill the commisar first.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Aw nuts! I may as well say my last goodbyes now....


----------



## turel2

Come on my DC, heres your chance for glory lol


----------



## njfed

mynameisgrax said:


> njfed (LW)
> 30 Ork Boyz
> - 2 Rokkits
> - Nob w EA/PK/BP
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The Orks manage to stagger the LR with their rokkits. The LR moves over 6in, and the Ork nob then assaults, missing it. The LR then fires and kills 11 Orks. The Orks miss with their rokkits, but assault again, staggering it. Next turn, the LR moves over 6in, but the Orks manage to catch up, and destroy it.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The LR moves 6in and kills 7 Orks. The Orks miss with the rokkits, but stagger it with the klaw. The LR moves over 6in, and the Orks miss. The LR kills 10 Orks, the rokkits miss, and the nob staggers it. The LR moves over 6in, and the Orks stun it. The Orks then manage to immobilize it and tear off the turret. Over the next couple turns, the Orks destroy it.
> 
> Njfed moves on without a strike this round.


The Orks manage to stagger the LR with their rokkits. :shok:

Was not expecting that...


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

Come on MotF go nuts and tear up some gaurdsmen 
*Prays to the Emperor*


----------



## Serpion5

Nah. I got this one. Piece of cake. 

Right Grax? :shok:


----------



## ckcrawford

Don't worry guys. I already won. Its okay. Don't even try.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Winterous said:


> ...How the hell can you cause so few wounds when you get THIRTY S2 hits??
> That's about 7 kills on average from just Aura of Decay!


I never really got to use aura to its full extent. Yes, I moved up, but it only affects models within 6in. If you start 12in away, and move 6in, then very few guardsmen are going to be within 6in during that shooting phase. It's not until they pile into the assault when you can hit them all, and I never got that far.

I assumed I could hit about 5 with aura during the first shooting phase, and it did nothing. Oh well, it wouldn't have tipped the tides anyway. It was all the shooting combined with a ton of power weapon attacks that did me in.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Wait... Results are up? WHER!!!? :laugh:


----------



## aboytervigon

So for my match its 50/50 chance?


----------



## Karnax

Grax, for the Meddler's match, you said that he couldn't hurt the LR because he lost his multimelta, but an assault cannon can, assuming you get a rending hit and then roll a 3+. Unless he lost the assault cannon.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Wait... Results are up? WHER!!!? :laugh:


Not yet. He was using his example as a way of showing how fucked we all are....


----------



## Evil beaver2

Karnax said:


> Grax, for the Meddler's match, you said that he couldn't hurt the LR because he lost his multimelta, but an assault cannon can, assuming you get a rending hit and then roll a 3+. Unless he lost the assault cannon.


That is true of my match too, although it doesnt really matter considering I annhilated the LR anyway. Just something to consider in later rounds in my case I guess.


----------



## ckcrawford

i hate imperial guard...


----------



## mynameisgrax

Oops! I forgot about that. I re-roll the matches where that would matter. Sorry about that.

FYI: the IG are MURDERING EVERYONE! Ta ta! ^_^


----------



## Samules

I really should used a wraithlord w/ 2 flamers.


----------



## Orochi

You know, I was thinking that earlier.

Wraithlord with BL, EML and 2 Flamers.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Man, I can't wait to see the carnage! :clapping:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Que sera, sera. 

Whatever will be will be.

The future's not ours to see.

Que sera, sera.

Looking forward to my anhiliation!


----------



## ItsPug

Stephen_Newman said:


> Looking forward to my anhiliation!


I'm looking forward to your annihilation too! 

Now we need more slapping of cheese.


----------



## High_Seraph

I'd love a little hint if the Dark Angel choices are doing okay or got slaughtered.


----------



## Orochi

High_Seraph said:


> I'd love a little hint if the Dark Angel choices are doing okay or got slaughtered.


This man asks the important Question!

Seeing as we've all got the pretty much the same darn build!


----------



## Iron_Freak220

Hey if its not too much trouble, is there anyway you could post the standings and how many strikes everyone has?


----------



## High_Seraph

Orochi said:


> This man asks the important Question!
> 
> Seeing as we've all got the pretty much the same darn build!


Exactly. The drama of wondering is killing me.


----------



## ckcrawford

I hope my Greater Daemon of Slaanesh raped a lot of Guardsmen before he died.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Hey if its not too much trouble, is there anyway you could post the standings and how many strikes everyone has?


Game #10 player list

====================

Orochi (LLW)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 4 with TH/SS
- 1 with Chainfist, SB, and CML

----------

Winterous (WWW)
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

----------

Vaz (LWL)
5 GK Terminators
- Banner
- Incinerator
- 2 Halberds
- 2 Hammers
- Psybolt Ammo

----------

High_Seraph (WLW)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- CML/TH/SS
- TH/SS
- 2xLC
- PF/SB
- PS/SB

----------

aboytervigon (LWL)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Lascannons
- Flamer
- Commissar

----------

marxalvia (WLL)
3 Crisis suits
- Shas'vre/Gun Drones/Multi-tracker/Stim inj/Shield gen
- TL-Plas/Shield
- TL-MP/Shield

----------

Cowlicker16 (LLW)
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- 2 Plasma Pistol
- Melta Bombs
- Thunder Hammer

----------

spanner94ezekiel (LWL)
8 DA Vets
- BP/CCW/Meltabombs
- BP/Thunderhammer
- BP/Thunderhammer
- Flamer
- Combi-Melta
- Combi-Melta
- BP/CCW
- BP/CCW

----------

Rathios1337 (WLW)
Nemesis Dreadknight
- Heavy Psycannon
- Gat Psilencer
- Nemesis Greatsword

----------

MetalHandkerchief (LWW)
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

----------

Grokfog (WLW)
Daemon Prince (Daemons Codex)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Instrument
- Mark of Nurgle
- Breath of Chaos
- Cloud of Flies
- Noxious Touch
- Aura of Decay

----------

ItsPug (WWW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

----------

Caxton (LLW)
3 Obliterators

----------

StalkerZero (LWL)
6 Pariahs

----------

Cocakoala (LLW)
9 Harlequins
- 2 Fusion Pistols
- Death Jester
- 9 Kisses

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord (LWW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 3 Mortars
- 2 squads with Krak Grenades
- Commissar

----------

Dawnstar (LWW)
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

----------

Aramoro (WWW)
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

----------

mynameisgrax (WWW)
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

----------

ckcrawford (LLW)
Keeper of Secrets
- Transfixing Gaze
- Daemonic Gaze
- Unholy might
- Instrument

----------

Biellann (LWW)
Hellhound squad
- Devil Dog w HF
- Bane Wolf w HF

----------

troybuckle (WLW)
3 War Walkers
- Bright Lance, Eldar Missile Launcher, Stones
- Bright Lance, Starcannon, Stones
- Star Cannon, Scatter Laser, Stones

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (WLL)
7 Chaos Terminators
- 4 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Plasma
- Heavy Flamer

----------

the Autarch (WWW)
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

----------

Iron_Freak220 (WWW)
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

----------

XxDreMisterxX (WLW)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

----------

lokis222 (LWW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

----------

HatingYou (LWL)
Marbo

----------

sausage (WWL)
8 Purifiers
- Stave of Warding
- 2 Psycannons
- 2 Daemon Hammers
- 1 Force Halberd

----------

Quozzo (WLL)
5 Wolf Guard
- 5x Terminator Armour
- Heavy Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Wolfclaw/Meltabombs

----------

TRU3 CHAOS (WWL)
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

----------

Serpion5 (WWW)
Trygon Prime
- Adrenal Glands

----------

Stephen_Newman (LLW)
Grey Knight Purgation Squad
- 4 Psycannons
- 2 Falchions/SB
- Justicar w MC-Daemonhammer

----------

njfed (LWW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

----------

OIIIIIIO (WLL)
11 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- 11 Bolters

----------

The_Hive_Emperor (WWW)
10 Grey Hunters
- 2 Meltaguns
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolfen

----------

Uber Ork (LWL)
10 wolf guard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- 5 Combi-Plasma
- 1 Powerfist

----------

Vicious (LWW)
15 Wyches
- Hekatrix w Agoniser and Blast Pistol
- Haywire Grenades
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets

----------

Samules (LLW)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Destructor

----------

inigo montoya (LWW)
Keeper Of Secrets

----------

Necrosis (WWL)
- Stormraven (BA)
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multi-Melta
- Hurricane Bolters

----------

Some Call Me... TIM (WLW)
Avatar

----------

Sabet (WLL)
5 Destroyers

----------

Muffinman (LWL)
3 Zoanthropes

----------

Disciple_of_Ezekiel (WLW)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

----------

eyescrossed (LWW)
6 Wolf Guard
- TA w Wolf Claw, C-Flamer, Meltabombs
- TA w Power Weapon, S-Bolter, CML, Meltabombs
- TA w C-Melta, Power Weapon
- PA w BP, SS, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak

----------

The Meddler (WLL)
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta
- Hurricane Bolters
- Extra Armour

----------

Karnax (WLW)
Leman Russ Executioner
- Multimeltas
- Lascannon
- Extra Armour

----------

Evil beaver2 (WWW)
Land Raider Redeemer
- Multimelta

----------

Scathainn (LWW)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

----------

Cypher871 (LLW)
10 Swooping Hawks
- Exarch w Hawks Talons and Intercept

----------

Doelago (LLW)
Dark Angels Techmarine
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Servo Harness
- 2 Multimelta Servitors
- 2 Heavy Bolter Servitors

----------

flankman (LWL)
Ahriman

----------

Zodd (WLL)
Blood Angels Honour Guard
- Chapter Banner/Meltagun/SS
- Chalice/Meltagun/SS
- Powerfist/SS/BP
- BP+CCW
- BP+CCW

----------

VicGin (LWW)
Battlewagon
-Killkannon
-def rolla
-'ard case
-red paint job
-grot riggers
-armor plates
-wreckin' ball
-kannon
-4x big shootas

----------

SGMAlice (WLW)
6 Meganobz
- 2 Kombi-Scorcha

----------

jfvz (LWW)
3 Obliterators

----------

turel2 (WWL)
10 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- Power Weapon

----------

Kinglopey (WWW)
3 Penitent Engines

----------


----------



## Aramoro

KingOfCheese said:


> Winterous (WWW)
> Hive Tyrant
> - Paroxism
> - Leech Essence
> - Lash Whip + Bonesword
> - Scything Talons
> - Toxic Miasma
> - Regen
> - Armoured Shell
> 
> ----------
> 
> ItsPug (WWW)
> 3 Infantry squads
> - 3 meltaguns
> - 2 Power Weapons
> - Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs
> 
> ----------
> 
> Aramoro (WWW)
> 6 Bloodcrushers
> - Fury
> 
> ----------
> 
> mynameisgrax (WWW)
> Great Unclean One
> - Breath of Chaos
> - Aura of Decay
> - Cloud of Flies
> - Unholy Might
> - Instrument
> 
> ----------
> 
> the Autarch (WWW)
> 4 Infantry squads
> - Commissar
> - Meltagun
> - Meltabomb
> 
> ----------
> 
> Iron_Freak220 (WWW)
> 7 Flamers of Tzeentch
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> Serpion5 (WWW)
> Trygon Prime
> - Adrenal Glands
> 
> ----------
> 
> The_Hive_Emperor (WWW)
> 10 Grey Hunters
> - 2 Meltaguns
> - Plasma Pistol
> - Power Weapon
> - Wolf Standard
> - Mark of the Wolfen
> 
> ----------
> 
> Evil beaver2 (WWW)
> Land Raider Redeemer
> - Multimelta
> 
> ----------
> 
> Kinglopey (WWW)
> 3 Penitent Engines
> 
> ----------


There's everyone still on 3 Wins.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Wonder if there'll be a MC round soon.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Wonder if there'll be a MC round soon.


Could be a lucky guess.


----------



## Aramoro

KingOfCheese said:


> Could be a lucky guess.


Triple Screamer-Killers?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Not funny enough. A pair of wraithseers.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Important note: I rerolled the meddler's match from round 3, due to me forgetting to include his assault cannon's rending, and he won! So the meddler only has 1 strike at this point, not 2.

As I insinuated, the IG really tore everyone apart this round. They were prepared to face anything, were virtually impossible to break, had a ton of great shooting, and a ton of power weapon attacks in close combat.

May the slaughter begin.....


Hurricane (LLW)
Inquisitorial Warband
- Warrior Acolyte x3 w/ 2 melta guns and 1 flamer
- Crusaderx4
- Jokaerox2
- Deathcult assassin x3

Turn 1

The power rolled was +1 armor save for the unit (not much help, since most use an invulnerable save). The Jokaero use their heavy flamers and everything fires, killing 13 guardsmen, who fail their LD check, lose 1 to summary execution, and then pass their LD check. The IG then fire back and kill everything besides 1 crusader and all the Deathcult assassins. The henchmen pass their panic test.

The warband assaults and kils 5 guardsmen. The IG then strike back and finish off the henchmen.

Turn 2

The power rolled is rending with shooting, which doesn’t do much here. The IG fire and kill all the warriors, 1 crusader, and 2 DC assassins. The henchmen fail their panic test, and run.

Okay, NOW Hurricane has been eliminated. The stay of execution is over. 

------

Orochi (LLW)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 4 with TH/SS
- 1 with Chainfist, SB, and CML

Turn 1

The DW shoot and kill 3 IG. The IG in turn shoot and kill 2 SS/TH termies. 

The terminators then assault and the IG roll lucky and kill 2 more. The last SS/TH termie attacks and kills 3 IG. The IG fail their break test, lose 1 to summary execution, and then pass. The IG attack, but do nothing. The termie kills 1 IG, who pass their break test. The IG finish him off the following round.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 1 SS/TH termie. The DW shoot and kill 3 IG.

In close combat, the IG attacks, but do nothing. The DW attack back and kill 7 IG, who pass their break test. The IG attack and kill a SS/TH termie. The termies attack back and kill 5 IG, who pass their break test. The IG attack and kill another SS/TH termie. The termies attack and kill 2 IG, who pass their break test. Next turn, the power weapons finish the termies off.

Despite a valiant effort, Orochi is eliminated.

----------

Winterous (WWW)
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

Turn 1

The Hive Tyrant uses paroxysm. The IG shoot back and just manage to inflict 1 wound. The Tyrant then assaults and kills 4 IG. The IG attack back and manage to inflict another wound, and pass their break test. The Tyrant attacks and kills 2 IG. The IG then roll well and manage to finish him off, thanks to their sheer number of attacks.

Turn 2

The IG kill the Tyrant through shooting.

Winterous gets their first strike.

----------

Vaz (LWL)
5 GK Terminators
- Banner
- Incinerator
- 2 Halberds
- 2 Hammers
- Psybolt Ammo

Turn 1

The GK shoot and kill 9 IG, who fail their panic test, lose 1 to summary execution, and then fail again! Bad luck for them. They then run off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 2 termies, 1 with the incinerator and the other with a halberd. The GK pass their morale check and shoot back, and kill 1 IG. In close combat, both sides grind each other out for many turns, until the IG finish the termies off.

Vaz moves on without a strike this round.

----------

High_Seraph (WLW)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- CML/TH/SS
- TH/SS
- 2xLC
- PF/SB
- PS/SB

Turn 1

The DW shoot, but unluckily only manage to kill 1 IG. The IG fire back and kill all the 3 of the non TH/SS termies. 

The DW then assault, and the IG kill 1 termie, before the DW swing and miss. The IG finish him off next turn.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 3 termies, leaving the CML and the PS/SB ones. The DW shoot back and kill 5 IG. 

In close combat, the IG kill the TH/SS termie, and the last remaining termie attack back and kills 2. The IG pass their break test, and next turn, they finish him off.

High_Seraph gets his second strike.

----------

aboytervigon (LWL)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Lascannons
- Flamer
- Commissar

Turn 1

ABT moves up, shoots, and kills 11 IG. The King’s troops shoot back, but roll abysmally and only kill 1 IG. 

In close combat, both sides kill 6. Next turn ABT kills 4 and the King kills 3, who then passes his morale check. Next round ABT finishes the IG off without losing any more guys.

Turn 2

The King shoots and kills 10. ABT passes their panic check, and fires back, killing 7. 

In close combat, ABT kills 4, and the King kills 5. ABT passes their panic check. Next round, ABT kills 4, and the King kills 3. The King passes their panic check. Next round both sides kill 5. Next round ABT kills 1, and the King finishes him off.

Aboytervigon moves on without a strike this round. 

----------

marxalvia (WLL)
3 Crisis suits
- Shas'vre/Gun Drones/Multi-tracker/Stim inj/Shield gen
- TL-Plas/Shield
- TL-MP/Shield

Turn 1

The tau shoot and kill 3 IG. The IG then fire back and kill all the drones. The tau pass their panic test. 

In close combat, the tau take 4 wounds, and then kill 2 IG. The tau then pass their break test, but are finished off the following round.

Turn 2

The IG shoot, kill all the drones, and inflict 1 wound on every Tau. The Tau fire back and kill 3 IG.

In close combat, the IG quickly finish the Tau off.

Marxalvia is eliminated

----------

Cowlicker16 (LLW)
4 Thunderwolf Cavalry
- 2 Plasma Pistol
- Melta Bombs
- Thunder Hammer

Turn 1

The SW shoot and do nothing. The IG fire back and kill 1 TWC. The TWC then fail their panic test, and run off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 1 TWC, and unluckily, the SW AGAIN fail their panic test.

Screwed over by bad LD tests, Cowlicker16 is eliminated.

----------

spanner94ezekiel (LWL)
8 DA Vets
- BP/CCW/Meltabombs
- BP/Thunderhammer
- BP/Thunderhammer
- Flamer
- Combi-Melta
- Combi-Melta
- BP/CCW
- BP/CCW

Turn 1

The DA shoot and kill 5 IG. The IG in turn shoot and kill 4 DA vets (BP and combi-meltas). 

The DA then assault and kill 4 IG, while the IG kill all but 1 of the vets. The IG pass their break test, and finish them off the following round.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 3 DA vest (unluckily 2 of them are both thunderhammers). The DA shoot back and kill 5 IG.

In close combat, the DA kill 7 IG, and then the IG finish them off.

spanner94ezekiel is eliminated.

----------

Rathios1337 (WLW)
Nemesis Dreadknight
- Heavy Psycannon
- Gat Psilencer
- Nemesis Greatsword

Turn 1

The DK shoots and kills 9 IG, who pass their panic check. The IG shoot and wound the DK twice. 

The Dk then assaults and kills 4 IG. The IG in turn fail to wound him, but pass their break test. The DK then kills 2 IG, and the IG roll lucky with their power weapons, and finish him off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and inflict 1 wound. The DK fires back, but rolls poorly and only kills 3 IG. 

In close combat, the DK kills 4 IG, and in turn the IG do nothing, but pass their break test. Next round the DK kills 4, and the IG inflict 2 wounds. Next turn the DK kills 3, but then the IG finish him off.

Rathios1337 gets their second strike.

----------

MetalHandkerchief (LWW)
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

Turn 1

The DE shoot, roll well, and kill an impressive 18 IG, who pass their panic test. The IG then fire and kill 4 DE.

In close combat, the DE kill 3 IG, and in turn lose 2. The IG fail their break test, lose 1 to execution, and then pass. Again, the DE kill 3 IG, and in turn lose 4, but pass their break test. Next turn, the DE kill 2 IG, and the IG kill 4. The DE just manage to pass their break test. Next turn, the DE finish the IG off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot, but roll badly and only manage to kill 4 DE. The DE fire back and kill 14 IG, who pass their panic check. 

In close combat, both sides kill 4. Next round, both sides kill 5. Next round, the DE kill 3, and the IG kill 5. The DE then break.

It’s close, but MetalHandkerchief moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Grokfog (WLW)
Daemon Prince (Daemons Codex)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Instrument
- Mark of Nurgle
- Breath of Chaos
- Cloud of Flies
- Noxious Touch
- Aura of Decay

Turn 1

The Prince kills 3, and then the IG shoot back and annihilate him.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and wound the Prince 2 times. The Prince then fires back and kills 1.

In close combat, the two sides grind each other down, with the Prince doing impressive damage with aura of decay and his close combat attacks. Regardless, when the IG are down to a mere 4 guys, they finally finish the DP off with power weapon attacks.

It’s very close, but Grokfog gets their second strike.

----------

ItsPug (WWW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

Turn 1

Pug’s IG shoots and kills 7, while King’s shoots and kills 9, but Pug’s makes their panic check. In close combat, Pug’s IG roll badly and kill 2, while the King’s roll well and kill 10. Pug makes his break test, attacks, and kills 6, while King’s kill 7. Next round the King’s forces finish Pug off.

Turn 2

King shoots and kills 11. Pug makes his panic check and shoots back, killing 5. In close combat, Pug kills 4, and King kills 8. Pug makes his break test, attacks and kills 3, while King kills 7. Pug makes his break test, kills 3, but is then finished off.

ItsPug gets their first strike.

----------

Caxton (LLW)
3 Obliterators

Turn 1

The oblits roll very well and kill 14 IG with their flamers. The IG fail their panic check, lose 1 to execution, and then pass. The IG then shoot back, and kill 2 oblits. The obliterator then assaults, and the IG finish him off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and annihilate the obliterators.

Caxton is eliminated.

----------

StalkerZero (LWL)
6 Pariahs

Turn 1

The necron shoot and kill 6 IG. The IG shoot and kill 5 pariahs, who pass their LD check. The sole pariah is quickly finished off in close combat.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 5 pariahs, who pass their LD check. The necron shoots back and kills 1 IG. The IG then finish him off in close combat.

StalkerZero is eliminated. 

----------

Cocakoala (LLW)
9 Harlequins
- 2 Fusion Pistols
- Death Jester
- 9 Kisses

Turn 1

The eldar shoot and kill 4 IG. The IG then fire back and kill 7 Harlies, who pass their LD check. The harlies then assault and kill 2 more IG before the IG finish them off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill all the harlequins.

Cocakoala is eliminated.

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord (LWW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 3 Mortars
- 2 squads with Krak Grenades
- Commissar

Turn 1

Lord shoots and kills 11. King makes his panic check, shoots back and kills 5. In close combat, both sides grind each other down until Lord’s 7 remaining IG finish the King’s forces off.

Turn 2

The King shoots and rolls very well, killing 16 IG. Lord shoots and kills 10. Neither side panics. In close combat, both sides kill each other off until the 6 remaining King troops finish off their enemy.

By a hair, ChaosRedCorsairLord moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Dawnstar (LWW)
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

Turn 1

The marines shoot and kill 12 IG, who pass their panic test. The IG then shoot back and kill 5 SM, who panic and run.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and again kill 5 SM, who pass their panic check. The SM then fire back and kill 4 IG. In close combat, the SM kill 2 IG, and are then finished off. 

Dawnstar gets their second strike. 

----------

Aramoro (WWW)
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

Turn 1

The IG shoot and kill 1 BC and wound another. The BC then assault and kill 10 IG. The IG then attack, and finish off the wounded BC, and then pass their break test. Next round the BC kill 11, and the IG fail to do anything, but pass their break test. Next round the BC finish the IG off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot, but only inflict 1 wound. In close combat, both sides grind eachother down for several rounds, until the last 2 bloodcrushers finish the IG off.

Aramoro moves on without a strike this round. 

----------

mynameisgrax (WWW)
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

Turn 1

The GU1 shoots and kills 3 IG. The IG then roll well and annihilate him through shooting.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and the GU1 is reduced to a single wound. The GU1 in turn kills 1 IG.

In close combat, the IG then finish the GU1 off.

Mynameisgrax gets his first strike.

----------

ckcrawford (LLW)
Keeper of Secrets
- Transfixing Gaze
- Daemonic Gaze
- Unholy might
- Instrument

Turn 1

The KoS shoots and kills 3 IG. The IG then fire back and inflict 2 wounds. The KoS then assaults and kills 5 IG, who in turn finish him off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and inflict 3 wounds. The KoS shoots back and kills 2 IG. In close combat the KoS kills 5 IG, who in turn do nothing. The IG then fail their break test, lose 1 to no retreat, and then fail again! They try to run away, and the Keeper eats them.

*URP!* Ckcrawford moves on without a strike this round. 

----------

Biellann (LWW)
Hellhound squad
- Devil Dog w HF
- Bane Wolf w HF

Turn 1

The tanks move 6in and fire, killing 12 IG, who pass their panic test. The IG infantry then move up, fire their meltas, and destroy both tanks.

Turn 2

The IG infantry move up and shoot their meltas, destroying both tank’s heavy flamers, but doing nothing else. The tanks shoot and kill 9 IG, who then pass their panic test. The infantry then assault, and destroy both tanks.

Biellann gets their second strike.

----------

troybuckle (WLW)
3 War Walkers
- Bright Lance, Eldar Missile Launcher, Stones
- Bright Lance, Starcannon, Stones
- Star Cannon, Scatter Laser, Stones

Turn 1

The Eldar shoot and kill 8 IG, who fail their panic test, lose 1 to execution, and then pass. The IG then sit and fire, staggering all the walkers, and destroying the EML. The eldar then assault and kill 4 IG. The IG in turn destroy 2 walkers with grenades, and leave one walker without any guns. The IG finish them off the following round.

Turn 2

The IG sit and shoot, but only stagger two of the walkers. The unstaggered walker (EML one) shoots and kills 5 IG. In close combat, the Eldar kill 2 IG, and the IG destroy one walker. Next round the Eldar miss, and the IG kill another walker. The next round the same thing happens.

Troybuckle gets their second strike.

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (WLL)
7 Chaos Terminators
- 4 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Plasma
- Heavy Flamer

Turn 1

Turn 1

The termies shoot and kill 11 IG, who pass their panic test. The IG then shoot back and kill 1 terminator. In close combat, the termies kill 5 IG, and the guards kill 1, but pass their panic check. Next round the termies kill 5, and the IG kill 2, who pass their panic check. Next round the termies kill 2, and the IG finish them off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot, but surprisingly don’t kill anything. The termies also roll poorly and only kill 6 IG, and lose 1 of their own to plasma burn. In close combat, both sides kill 4. Next round, both sides kill 3, wiping the termies out.

It’s a close fight both rounds, but bad rolling causes AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH to be eliminated.

----------

the Autarch (WWW)
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

Turn 1

Autarch shoots, and kills 13 of the king’s IG, who pass their panic check. The King’s IG shoots and kills 4. In close combat, both sides grind each other down, with the King’s IG killing 10 more before being wiped out.

Turn 2

The King’s IG shoots and kills 9 of Autarch’s. Autarch fires back and kills 7 of King’s. In close combat, both sides grind each other down for several turns, until finally 2 surviving Autarch IG finally finishes off the King’s last troop.

the Autarch moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Iron_Freak220 (WWW)
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

Turn 1

The flamers shoot and kill 12 IG, who pass their panic check. The IG then shoot and kill 5 flamers. The remaining 2 flamers assault and kill 1 IG before they’re finished off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 5 flamers. The flamers shoot back and kill 4 IG. In close combat the flamers kill 2 IG and the IG in turn kill none, but pass their break test. Next round the flamers kill 1, and the IG finish them off.

Iron_Freak220 gets their first strike.

----------

XxDreMisterxX (WLW)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

Turn 1

The Eldar roll badly, and only kill 1 guard. The IG shoot back and kill 3 Eldar. The Eldar then assault and kill 7 IG, and the IG kill 1 WG, and pass their break test. The Eldar then kill 1 IG, and the IG kill 1 WG, leaving only the Warlock. Next round the warlock kills 1 before he’s finished off.

Turn 2

The IG roll badly and only kill 1 WG. The WG shoot back and kill 2 IG. In close combat, the IG eventually finish the WG off after taking 7 more casualties.

XxDreMisterxX gets their second strike.

----------

lokis222 (LWW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

Turn 1

The Orks shoot and kill 1 IG. The IG then fire back and kill 10 Orks. The Orks then assault, and lose 4 of their number before wiping the IG out.

Turn 2

The IG shoot, but roll badly, and only kill 5 Orks. The Orks shoot and kill 4 IG. In close combat, the Orks finish them off after a few rounds, and losing 5 more of their number.

lokis222 makes it look easy, and moves on to the next round without a strike.

----------

HatingYou (LWL)
Marbo

Turn 1

Marbo throws the demo charge and kills 8 guardsmen. The IG fail their panic test, lose 1 to execution, and then pass their leadership test. Marbo is quickly shot to death afterwards.

Turn 2

Marbo is shot to death.

Not bad at all for a 65 point unit, but regardless, HatingYou is eliminated.

----------

sausage (WWL)
8 Purifiers
- Stave of Warding
- 2 Psycannons
- 2 Daemon Hammers
- 1 Force Halberd

Turn 1

The GK shoot and kill and impressive 14 IG, who pass their panic test. The IG then shoot back and kill 3 GK. In close combat, the purifiers use their power and kill 5 guardsmen, and then attack and kill another 5. The IG in turn kill 1, and pass their panic test. Next round the GK finish the IG off without losing any more of their number.

Turn 2

The IG shoot, but only manage to kill 2 GK. The GK in turn kill 8 IG. In close combat the GK use their power and kill 9, including the commissar! The GK then attack and kill 4. The IG then kill 1, and then break.

Sausage moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Quozzo (WLL)
5 Wolf Guard
- 5x Terminator Armour
- Heavy Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Flamer/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Frostblade/Meltabombs
- Combi-Melta/Wolfclaw/Meltabombs

Turn 1

The WG shoot and kill 12 guardsmen, who pass their panic check. The IG then fire and kill all the WG besides one with a frostblade. In close combat, the WG kills 1 IG, before the IG finish him off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot, but only kill 1 WG (the frostblade/melta). The WG then fire back and kill 11 IG, who fail their panic check, lose 1 to execution, and then pass. 

In close combat the WG counter-charge, roll well, and kill 9 IG. The IG fail to inflict any wounds back, but pass their break test. The WG then kill 4 IG, but the IG roll well and kill 3 WG, leaving only the one with the wolf claw. The IG then pass their break test, and finish the last WG off the following round.

An effort that would’ve made Russ proud, but nevertheless, Quozzo is eliminated. 

----------

TRU3 CHAOS (WWL)
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

Turn 1

The termies shoot and kill 5 IG. The IG shoot back and kill 2, and the termies pass their panic test. In combat, the two sides fight it out tooth and nail, with the termies killing 22 IG before they finally get wiped out. 

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 2, and the termies pass their panic test. The termies shoot back and kill 3. In close combat the termies kill a total of 22 before the IG finish them off. 

Close one, but TRU3 CHAOS gets their second strike.

----------

Serpion5 (WWW)
Trygon Prime
- Adrenal Glands

Turn 1

The Trygon shoots and kills 5 IG. The IG then shoot and inflict 5 wounds. The Trygon then assaults, kills 3 IG, and then is finished off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and annihilate the Trygon.

Serpion5 gets their first strike.

----------

Stephen_Newman (LLW)
Grey Knight Purgation Squad
- 4 Psycannons
- 2 Falchions/SB
- Justicar w MC-Daemonhammer

Turn 1

The GK shoot and kill 10 IG, who pass their panic check, and in turn shoot and kill 2 GK, who panic and run. 

Turn 2

The IG shoot, but only manage to kill 2 GK w/psycannons. The GK pass their panic test, but also roll badly to shoot, and only kill 2 IG. In close combat the GK kill 1 more IG before they’re finished off.

Stephen_Newman is eliminated.

----------

njfed (LWW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

Turn 1

The Orks shoot and kill 4 IG. The IG shoot and kill 4 Orks. The Orks then assault, and annihilate the IG.

Turn 2

The IG shoot, but only kill 5 Orks. The Orks then shoot back and kill 3 IG. The IG attack in close combat and kill 5 Orks. The Orks then attack back and kill 13 IG, who fail their panic check, lose 1 to execution, and then pass. The IG then kill 3 Orks, and the Orks finish them off.

Njfed moves on without a strike this round.

----------

OIIIIIIO (WLL)
11 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- 11 Bolters

Turn 1

The DC shoot and kill 8 IG, who pass their panic check. The IG then shoot and kill 3 DC. In close combat, the battle grinds on for quite a while, until the last 2 DC marines finish the IG off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot, but roll badly and only kill 1 marine. The DC shoot back and kill 6 IG. In close combat, the battle grinds down exactly as it did in turn one, until once again the last 2 DC marines finish the IG off.

OIIIIIIO moves on without a strike this round.

----------

The_Hive_Emperor (WWW)
10 Grey Hunters
- 2 Meltaguns
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolfen

Turn 1

The SW shoot and kill 10 IG, who pass their panic test. The IG shoot and kill 3 SW, who pass their break test.

In close combat, the SW kill 7 IG, and the IG kill 1. The IG pass their break test. Next round the SW kill 4 IG, and in turn the IG kill 2, who pass their break test. Next round is the same. Next round the wolfen rolls fantastic, and the SW finish the IG off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 8 SW, who then panic and run.

The_Hive_Emperor gets their first strike.


----------

Uber Ork (LWL)
10 wolf guard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- 5 Combi-Plasma
- 1 Powerfist

Turn 1

The WG roll badly, only killing 4 IG, and losing 2 of their own to plasma burn. The IG then fire back and kill 3 WG, who pass their panic check. In close combat, the IG kill off the SW in a single round.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 6 WG, who then panic and run.

Uber Ork is eliminated.

----------

Vicious (LWW)
15 Wyches
- Hekatrix w Agoniser and Blast Pistol
- Haywire Grenades
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets

Turn 1

The Wyches get +1 S, shoot and kill 8 IG, who fail their panic test, lose 1 to execution, and then pass. The IG then shoot, but roll poorly, and only kill 3 Wyches. 

The wyches assault and kill 11 IG. The IG in turn kill 3, and pass their break test. Next round the wyches kill 5 IG, and lose 2 of their own. The IG pass their break test. Next round the wyches finish the IG off. 

Turn 2

The Wyches get the +1 A power. The IG shoot and kill 12 Wyches, who pass their panic test, fire back and kill 1 IG. In close combat the Wyches roll well and kill 5 IG before they’re finished off.

A worthy effort, but Vicious gets their second strike.

----------

Samules (LLW)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Destructor

Turn 1

The WG shoot and kill 4 IG. The IG in turn shoot and kill 5 of the WG. In close combat, the WG kill 2 more IG before they’re finished off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 4 WG. The WG in turn shoot and kill 2 IG. In close combat the WG kill 3 IG before they’re finished off.

Samules is eliminated.

----------

inigo montoya (LWW)
Keeper Of Secrets

Turn 1

The IG kill the KoS through shooting.

Turn 2

Ditto.

Inigo Montoya gets their second strike.

----------

Necrosis (WWL)
- Stormraven (BA)
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multi-Melta
- Hurricane Bolters

Turn 1

The Stormraven moves 12in, shoots and kills 10 IG, who pass their panic check. The IG shoot (no bonus to melta) and stagger it. The IG then assault (again, no bonus damage for melta) and manage to destroy it.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and manage to immobilize it, and destroy both hurricane bolters. The raven shoots back and kills 4 IG. The IG assault, and manage to peel off every weapon, and then destroy it. 

Necrosis gets their second strike.

----------

Some Call Me... TIM (WLW)
Avatar

Turn 1

The avatar shoots, but does nothing. The IG shoot, but do nothing. In close combat, the Avatar makes a mockery of the IG’s efforts, killing them to a man while only losing 1 wound himself. 

Turn 2

The IG shoot and inflict 2 wounds. The Avatar shoots and kills 1 IG. In close combat, over several rounds the Avatar kills 8 IG before before he’s finished off.

Some Call Me... TIM moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Sabet (WLL)
5 Destroyers

Turn 1

The Destroyers shoot and kill 11 IG, who fail their panic test, lose 1 to execution, and then pass. The IG then shoot and kill 2 necron, who pass their panic test. The Destroyers then assault and kill 4 IG, while the IG kill 1, and pass their break test. Next round both sides lose 1. Next round the IG finish them off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 3 Destroyers, who pass their morale check. The Destroyers then fire back and kill 4 IG. In close combat, the IG quickly finish the necron off.

A valiant effort, but Sabet is eliminated. 

----------

Muffinman (LWL)
3 Zoanthropes

Turn 1

The Zoanthropes pass their psychic check, shoot, and kill 5 IG. The IG fire back, but only cause 1 wound. In close combat, the fight goes on for a while, but the IG finish them off after only losing 1 more guy.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 1 thrope. The thropes shoot back and manage to kill 10 IG, who pass their panic check. In close combat, they trade wounds back and forth for a while, until the thropes are eventually killed after killing 4 IG. 

Muffinman is eliminated. 

----------

Disciple_of_Ezekiel (WLW)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

Turn 1

The WG shoot and kill 4 IG. The IG then shoot back and kill 2 WG. The WG attack and kill 1 IG, before the IG strike back and kill 2 WG, who lose 1 more to no retreat. Next round nothing happens. Next round the WG kill 2 IG, before the IG finish them off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 3 WG. The WG then shoot and kill 3 IG. In close combat, both sides kill 2. Next round, nothing happens. Next round, the WG kill 2, and the IG finish them off.

Disciple_of_Ezekiel gets their second strike.

----------

eyescrossed (LWW)
6 Wolf Guard
- TA w Wolf Claw, C-Flamer, Meltabombs
- TA w Power Weapon, S-Bolter, CML, Meltabombs
- TA w C-Melta, Power Weapon
- PA w BP, SS, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak

Turn 1

The SW shoot and kill 10 IG, who pass their panic test. The IG then fire back and kill 2 PA marines. The SW then assault and kill 9 IG. The IG then strike back and kill all the SW marines.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 2 PA marines, who pass their panic check. The SW then fire and kill 7 IG. In close combat, the SW counter assault and the combat grinds on until the SW loses the PW c-melta termie, and then finish the IG off. 

Close one, but eyescrossed moves on without a strike this round.

----------

The Meddler (WLW)
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta
- Hurricane Bolters
- Extra Armour

Turn 1

The Stormraven moves 12in, shoots everything, and kills 13 IG, who pass their panic check. The IG shoot (no bonus damage for meltas), but do nothing. The IG then assault (again, no bonus damage for meltas), and stagger the stormraven. The ship moves 12in, and the IG shoot again, doing nothing. The IG then assault, and manage to destroy it.

Turn 2

The IG fire and destroy it.

The Meddler gets their second strike.

----------

Karnax (WLW)
Leman Russ Executioner
- Multimeltas
- Lascannon
- Extra Armour

Turn 1

The Russ moves 6in and fires its turret and one sponson, killing 8 IG, who pass their panic check. The IG then move up and fire their meltas, destroying the Russ.

Turn 2

The IG move up, fire their meltas, and destroy the russ.

Karnax gets their second strike.

----------

Evil beaver2 (WWW)
Land Raider Redeemer
- Multimelta

Turn 1

The LR moves 6in and kills 7 IG. The IG then move up, fire their meltas, and destroy it.

Turn 2

The IG shoot, but do nothing. The LR then moves 6in and kills 8 IG, who pass their panic check. The IG then assault, and destroy the LR with meltabombs.

Evil beaver2 gets their first strike.

----------

Scathainn (LWW)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

Turn 1

The DW shoot and kill 3 IG. The IG then shoot and kill 1 termie. The DW then assault, and kill 14 more IG before they’re finished off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 2 termies, who then shoot back and kill 8 IG. In close combat, the IG roll lucky and finish them off.

Scathainn gets their second strike.

----------

Cypher871 (LLW)
10 Swooping Hawks
- Exarch w Hawks Talons and Intercept

Turn 1

The Hawks shoot and manage to kill 13 IG, who pass their panic check. The IG shoot back, but only manage to kill 1 hawk. The hawks assault and kill 5 IG, who in turn roll well and kill 7 hawks, who pass their break test. Next round the hawks kill 1, and the IG finish them off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 5 hawks, who then panic and run.

Despite some hecklers, the swooping hawks do a LOT better than at least a dozen other competitors, yet unfortunately Cypher871 is still eliminated.

----------

Doelago (LLW)
Dark Angels Techmarine
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Servo Harness
- 2 Multimelta Servitors
- 2 Heavy Bolter Servitors

Turn 1

The DA shoot and kill 6 IG. Surprisingly, the IG shoot back and only cause 2 wounds (1 to the techmarine, and killing a servitor). In close combat, both sides kill 2. Next round, the DA kill 1, and then the IG finish them off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and wipe them out.

The techmarine squad outperforms many, but still falls, and Doelago is eliminated.

----------

flankman (LWL)
Ahriman

Turn 1

Ahriman passes his psychic tests, and kills 5 IG. The IG then shoot him to death.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and reduce Ahriman to a single wound. Ahriman in turn passes every psychic test besides warptime, and kills 3 IG. In close combat, Ahriman kills 3 IG, before they finish him off.

Gotta give Ahriman props for coming all by himself, but regardless, flankman is eliminated.

----------

Zodd (WLL)
Blood Angels Honour Guard
- Chapter Banner/Meltagun/SS
- Chalice/Meltagun/SS
- Powerfist/SS/BP
- BP+CCW
- BP+CCW

Turn 1

The BA shoot and kill 3 IG. The IG in turn shoot, but don’t kill anything. The BA then assault and kill 8 IG. The IG kill 3 BA, leaving the powerfist and and BP + CCW. Next round the IG lose 1, and then finish them off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 3 BA, leaving only the ones with the chalice and banner. In close combat, the BA kill 1 IG before they’re finished off.

Zodd is eliminated.

----------

VicGin (LWW)
Battlewagon
-Killkannon
-def rolla
-'ard case
-red paint job
-grot riggers
-armor plates
-wreckin' ball
-kannon
-4x big shootas

Turn 1

The wagon moves 6in and shoots the killkannon, manages to hit, and kills 8 IG. The IG fail their panic check, lose 1 to execution, and then pass. The IG then move up and fire their meltas, staggering the wagon. The meltabombs/krak then hit and destroy it.

Turn 2

The IG move up, fire their meltas, and destroy the wagon.

VicGin gets their second strike.

----------

SGMAlice (WLW)
6 Meganobz
- 2 Kombi-Scorcha

Turn 1

The Manz shoot and kill 10 IG, who pass their panic check. The IG then shoot back, kill 1 manz, and wound another. The Manz then assault, the IG fail to wound them, and then the orks kill 11 IG, who pass their panic test. Next round the IG inflict 5 wounds, reducing them to 2 manz, who in turn kill 4 IG, who fail their break test, lose 1 to execution, and then pass. Next round both sides inflict 1 wound. The following round the IG finish the Orks off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot, kill 4 manz, and wound another. The Orks pass their panic check, shoot and kill 9 IG, who also pass their panic check. The IG fail to wound them in close combat, and the Orks in turn kill 3 IG, who pass their break test. Next turn both sides inflict 1 wound. The following turn the IG finish the Orks off.

Very close, but SGMAlice gets her second strike.

----------

jfvz (LWW)
3 Obliterators

Turn 1

The oblits shoot their flamers and kill 13 IG, who fail their panic check, lose 1 to execution, and then pass. The IG then shoot back and kill 2 of the obliterators. The oblit then assaults, lose no wounds, and then kills 3 IG, who pass their break test. Next round the IG finish him off.

Turn 2

The IG reduce the oblits to a single wound, but the sole survivor shoots and kills 5 IG before he’s finished off in close combat.

jfvz gets their second strike.

----------

turel2 (WWL)
10 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- Power Weapon

Turn 1

The DC shoot and kill 10 IG, who pass their panic check. The IG shoot back and kill 4 DC. In close combat the DC attacks and kills 8 IG. The IG then strike back and kill 2 DC, but then fail their break test, lose 1 to execution, and then pass. Next turn both sides kill 1. Next turn the DC kill 1 IG, and the IG roll very well and finish the DC off.

Turn 2

The IG shoot and kill 2 DC. The DC then shoot back and kill 4 IG. In close combat, the DC kill 6, and the IG roll lucky and kill 5, and pass their break test. Next round the DC kill 3 IG, and the IG kill 2 DC, and pass their break test. Next round the IG finish the DC off.

turel2 gets their second strike.

----------

Kinglopey (WWW)
3 Penitent Engines

Turn 1

The engines move up and shoot, killing 11 IG, who pass their panic check. The IG then move up the meltas and shoot, destroying 1 of them. The Engines then assault and although it takes a while, the engines finish off the IG without losing any more of their number.

Turn 2

The IG moves up and destroys 2 of the engines. The surviving one then fires and kills 3 IG. In assault the engine kills 4, but the grenades then manage to immobilize her. Next round the engine kills 2, but the grenades then finish her off.

Incredibly close, but Kinglopey gets their first strike.

...

For those keeping track, 20 people were eliminated this round, and only 13 of the 60 competitors passed without a strike.

Behold, the power of cheese.....


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

God damn, those Kabalites of mine must be trained by Vect, apart from the incident with the Orks they've been hard core. That was amazing. To those who were eliminated, hope you roll up in game #11!

Can't wait to hear what's next  (And grats Aramoro and The Autarch for your still unblemished straight wins... bet you're smug now  )


----------



## Orochi

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck Ittttttttttttt!


----------



## Aramoro

mynameisgrax said:


> Aramoro (WWW)
> 6 Bloodcrushers
> - Fury
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The IG shoot and kill 1 BC and wound another. The BC then assault and kill 10 IG. The IG then attack, and finish off the wounded BC, and then pass their break test. Next round the BC kill 11, and the IG fail to do anything, but pass their break test. Next round the BC finish the IG off.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The IG shoot, but only inflict 1 wound. In close combat, both sides grind eachother down for several rounds, until the last 2 bloodcrushers finish the IG off.
> 
> Aramoro moves on without a strike this round.


CRUSHERS!!!


----------



## Winterous

Did you remember my Toxic Miasma? Q-Q
How many 20mm bases can be in base contact with a 60mm (actually 65mm, oddly) base? Because that many tests would have to be taken, since it's at the end of the turn (so after Pile In).
Probably wouldn't mean anything, but it could make the difference 

...Damn Bloodcrushers.


----------



## Doelago

mynameisgrax said:


> Doelago (LLW)
> Dark Angels Techmarine
> - Plasma Pistol
> - Power Weapon
> - Servo Harness
> - 2 Multimelta Servitors
> - 2 Heavy Bolter Servitors
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The DA shoot and kill 6 IG. Surprisingly, the IG shoot back and only cause 2 wounds (1 to the techmarine, and killing a servitor). In close combat, both sides kill 2. Next round, the DA kill 1, and then the IG finish them off.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The IG shoot and wipe them out.
> 
> The techmarine squad outperforms many, but still falls, and Doelago is eliminated.


----------



## SGMAlice

"You fought well, you are amongst the finest warriors of the Purple WAAGH! I, the Queen of Loota's, am proud of you!"

Heh! A close one indeed. I look forward to the next round.

SGMAlice


----------



## Zodd

Well, those IG are certainly not very friendly.:laugh:

See You at #11.


----------



## Scathainn

Only two Deathwing squads left. I don't really even care how well I place just as long as I beat the other Deathwing squad :wink:


----------



## mynameisgrax

Yeah, the Hive Tyrant's kills did include toxic miasma. The dice were not with him.

Where were the dice? With those Kabalite Warriors. When shooting or making LD tests, they never seem to fail them.


----------



## ckcrawford

VICTORY IS MINE! Man I told you guys! My Slaanesh Greater Daemon raped shit today!


----------



## High_Seraph

Scathainn victory will be ours because of teamwork. I'll let you have _second_ place though. :biggrin:


----------



## ckcrawford

Do you guys know what you guys want to send in next... or is it still being pondered upon?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I expected to get slaughtered. But not that badly.

Also Greay Knights are pussies. I mean the best daemonhunters on the planet end up running away when 2 of them are shot.


----------



## aboytervigon

WOOOO Didn't expect to get this far.


----------



## mynameisgrax

In a realistic game situation the Grey Knights would always regroup the next turn (unless they run off the board), so it's less of a retreat and more of a 'move back and regroup' move. It's just that the rules of this competition don't really differentiate between the two.

As for next round, I have no idea (although he did drop a hint that monstrous creatures might be in the future). I've just been rolling up the matches. The King of Cheese decides everything. I'm the Smithers to his Mr. Burns.


----------



## aboytervigon

MC? Im dead if its toughness 7 or higher. So Grax you secretly love him and he pays no attention to you and treats you like dirt?


----------



## the Autarch

YES! thought i was fucked for sure when i saw all those big guns and power weapons but the extra cannon fodder eh i mean soldiers paid off 

still undefeated and looking forward to the next round :so_happy:


----------



## Cypher871

Damn...so close.


----------



## ckcrawford

I want my Greater Daemon to go raping again!

By the way, are we doing this till... THERE IS ONLY ONE! Or is there a limited amount of turns?


----------



## Dawnstar

KoC, what unit do my brave Sternguard have to face next?


----------



## Kinglopey

Ugh! I figured I'd have better luck against the Melta Bombs... I figured with needing 6's to hit... then again I think there were like 4-5 of guys with them... I didn't expect to loose 2 from shooting... :/


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

mynameisgrax said:


> ChaosRedCorsairLord (LWW)
> 3 Infantry squads
> - 3 Meltaguns
> - 3 Mortars
> - 2 squads with Krak Grenades
> - Commissar
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> Lord shoots and kills 11. King makes his panic check, shoots back and kills 5. In close combat, both sides grind each other down until Lord’s 7 remaining IG finish the King’s forces off.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The King shoots and rolls very well, killing 16 IG. Lord shoots and kills 10. Neither side panics. In close combat, both sides kill each other off until the 6 remaining King troops finish off their enemy.
> 
> By a hair, ChaosRedCorsairLord moves on without a strike this round.


Muhahahahaha.


----------



## eyescrossed

I can't believe I didn't get a strike against the IG... Phew...


----------



## turel2

mynameisgrax said:


> turel2 (WWL)
> 10 Death Company
> - Thunderhammer
> - Power Weapon
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The DC shoot and kill 10 IG, who pass their panic check. The IG shoot back and kill 4 DC. In close combat the DC attacks and kills 8 IG. The IG then strike back and kill 2 DC, but then fail their break test, lose 1 to execution, and then pass. Next turn both sides kill 1. Next turn the DC kill 1 IG, and the IG roll very well and finish the DC off.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The IG shoot and kill 2 DC. The DC then shoot back and kill 4 IG. In close combat, the DC kill 6, and the IG roll lucky and kill 5, and pass their break test. Next round the DC kill 3 IG, and the IG kill 2 DC, and pass their break test. Next round the IG finish the DC off.
> 
> turel2 gets their second strike.


OMG, noooo...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #10 player list

====================

Winterous (WWWL)
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

----------

Vaz (LWLW)
5 GK Terminators
- Banner
- Incinerator
- 2 Halberds
- 2 Hammers
- Psybolt Ammo

----------

High_Seraph (WLWL)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- CML/TH/SS
- TH/SS
- 2xLC
- PF/SB
- PS/SB

----------

aboytervigon (LWLW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Lascannons
- Flamer
- Commissar

----------

Rathios1337 (WLWL)
Nemesis Dreadknight
- Heavy Psycannon
- Gat Psilencer
- Nemesis Greatsword

----------

MetalHandkerchief (LWWW)
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

----------

Grokfog (WLWL)
Daemon Prince (Daemons Codex)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Instrument
- Mark of Nurgle
- Breath of Chaos
- Cloud of Flies
- Noxious Touch
- Aura of Decay

----------

ItsPug (WWWL)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord (LWWW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 3 Mortars
- 2 squads with Krak Grenades
- Commissar

----------

Dawnstar (LWWL)
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

----------

Aramoro (WWWW)
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

----------

mynameisgrax (WWWL)
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

----------

ckcrawford (LLWW)
Keeper of Secrets
- Transfixing Gaze
- Daemonic Gaze
- Unholy might
- Instrument

----------

Biellann (LWWL)
Hellhound squad
- Devil Dog w HF
- Bane Wolf w HF

----------

troybuckle (WLWL)
3 War Walkers
- Bright Lance, Eldar Missile Launcher, Stones
- Bright Lance, Starcannon, Stones
- Star Cannon, Scatter Laser, Stones

----------

the Autarch (WWWW)
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

----------

Iron_Freak220 (WWWL)
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

----------

XxDreMisterxX (WLWL)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

----------

lokis222 (LWWW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

----------

sausage (WWLW)
8 Purifiers
- Stave of Warding
- 2 Psycannons
- 2 Daemon Hammers
- 1 Force Halberd

----------

TRU3 CHAOS (WWLL)
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

----------

Serpion5 (WWWL)
Trygon Prime
- Adrenal Glands

----------

njfed (LWWW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

----------

OIIIIIIO (WLLW)
11 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- 11 Bolters

----------

The_Hive_Emperor (WWWL)
10 Grey Hunters
- 2 Meltaguns
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolfen

----------

Vicious (LWWL)
15 Wyches
- Hekatrix w Agoniser and Blast Pistol
- Haywire Grenades
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets

----------

inigo montoya (LWWL)
Keeper Of Secrets

----------

Necrosis (WWLL)
- Stormraven (BA)
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multi-Melta
- Hurricane Bolters

----------

Some Call Me... TIM (WLWW)
Avatar

----------

Disciple_of_Ezekiel (WLWL)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

----------

eyescrossed (LWWW)
6 Wolf Guard
- TA w Wolf Claw, C-Flamer, Meltabombs
- TA w Power Weapon, S-Bolter, CML, Meltabombs
- TA w C-Melta, Power Weapon
- PA w BP, SS, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak

----------

The Meddler (WLWL)
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta
- Hurricane Bolters
- Extra Armour

----------

Karnax (WLWL)
Leman Russ Executioner
- Multimeltas
- Lascannon
- Extra Armour

----------

Evil beaver2 (WWWL)
Land Raider Redeemer
- Multimelta

----------

Scathainn (LWWL)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

----------

VicGin (LWWL)
Battlewagon
-Killkannon
-def rolla
-'ard case
-red paint job
-grot riggers
-armor plates
-wreckin' ball
-kannon
-4x big shootas

----------

SGMAlice (WLWL)
6 Meganobz
- 2 Kombi-Scorcha

----------

jfvz (LWWL)
3 Obliterators

----------

turel2 (WWLL)
10 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- Power Weapon

----------

Kinglopey (WWWL)
3 Penitent Engines

----------


----------



## Serpion5

Bah! My luck ran out. Still, only one strike, I can win this! :wild:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Still 40 players left in the game.
However, that could drop significantly after this round.

The last round you had to deal with lots of Guardsmen dishing out lots of firepower with lots of weak models.
This round, you have to deal with something dishing out no firepower but an awesome amount of CC ability, and only a single tough model rather than lots of weak ones.
This round, rather than facing a swarm, you will be facing a swarmLORD. 

Just to help you guys out a little though, he will not be using his Swarm Leader special rule on himself.
He will be using both Leech Essence and Paroxysm.

Oh, and ill be rolling mynameisgrax's entry, GUO vs SL.


----------



## Dawnstar

Swarmlord you say?

I say I think I'm going to kick the Swarmlord's ass :grin:

Seriously, 5 Melt shots and 6 Bolter shots wounding on 2+ to start THEN since the Swarmlord can't kill all of my models in one round of combat I'm guaranteed my Sergent's Power Fist attacks as well

(hint: Grax, please use the Melta's against the Swarmi'e )

EDIT: So after reading Leech Essence and Paroxysm I'm a bit more unsure now... *prays that Paroxysm fails*


----------



## KingOfCheese

----------

mynameisgrax (WWWL)
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

Turn 1
The GUO fails to do anything with BoC, and the Swarmlord fails to do anything with Leech Essence but sucessfully uses Paroxysm (the Swarmlord can use 2 powers a turn).
The GUO assaults.
The Swarmlord strikes first, and deals a wound.
Luckily the GUO has Eternal Warrior, and strikes back, but fails to do any damage.
The Swarmlord attacks again, but the GUO passes his save, and attacks back but again fails to do any damage.
The Swarmlord attacks again and takes off another wound, and the GUO fails to hurt the Swarmlord.
The Swarmlord attacks again and deals another wound, and the GUO takes a wound off the Swarmlord.
The Swarmlord attacks again and does nothing, and neither does the GUO.
The Swarmlord attacks again and deals another wound, and the GUO does nothing.
The GUO takes a No Retreat wound, and fails both his save and FNP (double 3), and is slain.

Turn 2
The Swarmlord does nothing with Leech Essence, but uses Paroxysm sucessfully, and the GUO takes a wound off the Swarmlord with BoC.
The Swarmlord assaults, and takes 2 wounds off the GUO straight away.
The GUO attacks back, but does nothing, and takes another wound from No Retreat.
Both the Swarmlord and GUO do nothing, and Swarmlord passes No Retreat.
Swarmlord attacks and takes another wound off, and the GUO does nothing.
The GUO unluckily fails another No Retreat save and FNPm and is slain.

Some very unlucky rolls for the GUO.
More often than not he only had 1 hit (sometimes 2), and had no trouble wounding, but the Swarmlord had some lucky 4+ saves.
The Bonesabres forcing the GUO to re-roll successful saves was what won it for the Swarmlord in the end.

mynameisgrax gets his second strike

----------


----------



## Rathios1337

Lol Gatling Psilencer wounding on 2+ 

AND forceweapon


----------



## Grokfog

Hmm, Swarmlord... Well, if the Great Unclean One lost, i'm not holding out a vast amount of hope for prince stinky the daemon prince.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Wow! A unit my guys would have kicked the crap out of with little sweat!

Ah well. Good luck to those left in!


----------



## Rathios1337

You know I was debating using a brotherhood champion for the lols and I regret I didnt


----------



## eyescrossed

Well, my Combi-Meltas and Cyclone Missile Launcher cause around 3 wounds on average. I'm not too worried.


----------



## KingOfCheese

eyescrossed said:


> Well, my Combi-Meltas and Cyclone Missile Launcher cause around 3 wounds on average. I'm not too worried.


Your forgetting about Paroxysm.
You can't hit very much at BS1.
(Although it is only for the round that the Swarmlord shoots first)


----------



## Serpion5

Wow. My second strike.  

Seriously, a swarmlord cannot lose to a trygon. You did this to me on purpose didn`t ya Cheese? 


lol I kid.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Serpion5 said:


> Seriously, a swarmlord cannot lose to a trygon. You did this to me on purpose didn`t ya Cheese?


Haha, nah mate. 

I made a list of units i am using for the game well before i started taking entries.
I have 15 units in total.
There is no way that people will kill the 15th unit.


----------



## Rathios1337

Titan?:laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Will anyone even reach the fifteenth unit? 

Also, if the game ends before then, you`ll show the rest of your list right?


----------



## eyescrossed

Oh crap. You're right.

EDIT: Massively ninja'd.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Serpion5 said:


> Also, if the game ends before then, you`ll show the rest of your list right?


Correct.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Ah, and the GU1 takes a second strike. Not surprised though. It's like the class's smelly fat kid trying to take on the school bully. ^_^


----------



## aboytervigon

Yeah, that whole re-rolling saves thing hurt you bad.


----------



## Winterous

Well, barring a lucky 1/12 chance of him failing his Ld test after I hopefully wound him, I'm fucked!
One hit and I fall down :S


----------



## Orochi

Looks like my gellow DW-ers have got this round in the bag!


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> There is no way that people will kill the 15th unit.


Emperor Class Titan?

Angron? 

Khorne? 

Horus Lupercal?

The Emperor? 

Jezlad??!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Doelago said:


> Emperor Class Titan?
> 
> Angron?
> 
> Khorne?
> 
> Horus Lupercal?
> 
> The Emperor?
> 
> Jezlad??!


Space marine chapter?

Lunar class cruiser?

DRAIGO?

Jesus?

Void Dragon?

Nathan Fillion??!


----------



## Winterous

Ooh, I know!
RENDING PONY


----------



## Orochi

Ronald Reagan!

......*reagan Smash!*


----------



## the Autarch

swarmlord? crap still he only has 5 wounds and he can't kill 40 of my guys can he? lol


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Nah! Its Chuck Norris. Or is he know known as Draigo?

:scratchhead:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Swarmlord, come hither, for I have poisoned rapid fire weapons!


----------



## Rathios1337

Oh he who resides on mars, Oh the holy Omisiah, plz bless my dreadknights guns and Shiz:biggrin:


----------



## ckcrawford

Damn... hmmm.... can a Greater Daemon of Slaanesh rape something so big? I guess we'll find out!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Space marine chapter?
> 
> Lunar class cruiser?
> 
> DRAIGO?
> 
> Jesus?
> 
> Void Dragon?
> 
> Nathan Fillion??!


Jarvis Johnson?

Matt Ward itself?!?!?!?!?! :shok: :stop:


----------



## Dawnstar

Im calling a Monolith as the 15th unit 

You saw it here first folks..


----------



## High_Seraph

I'v killed he swarmlord before no worries from me. The Deathwing has this one in the bag!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

According to the combat calculator, I should kill 1.023 Swarmlord in a round of shooting with my 34 poisoned shots and 3 lance shots, which means with bad luck I _could_ fail... But I've been talking dirty to the dice gods lately, and I think they like it :gimmefive:


----------



## Rathios1337

Calc Says i will lose


----------



## mynameisgrax

Things aren't going so well for you guys so far....the paroxysm is screwing most hordes, the re-rolled successful invulnerable saves combined with instant death is screwing most elites. Yeooowch!

The strike to win ratio is about 4:1 so far.


----------



## aboytervigon

Right, so I guess im seeing you in game 12.


----------



## Rathios1337

So I lost Grax


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Why not game 11?


----------



## Cypher871

Any news on what you have planned for Game #11 KoC?


----------



## Cocakoala

Cypher871 said:


> Any news on what you have planned for Game #11 KoC?


Its already up and taking entries.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=89790


----------



## Cypher871

Nice one, thanks for the linky!


----------



## mynameisgrax

ROUND 5 RESULTS (Just as brutal as last round's)

====================

Winterous (WWWL)
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

Turn 1

Both the Tyrant and Swarmlord use Paroxism on each other. The SL fails to use leech essence. The Tyrant assaults and because of the lash whip, strikes first. The Tyrant inflicts 2 wounds, but fails to cause instant death upon the SL. The SL then strikes, wounding once, and inflicting instant death. 

Turn 2

Both the Tyrant and Swarmlord use Paroxism on each other. The SL also uses leech essence, but it doesn’t wound. The SL assaults, but because of the Tyrant’s lash whip, the Tyrant strikes first. The Tyrant inflicts 1 wound, but fails to cause instant death. The SL then strikes, but fails to wound, and passes their toughness test against toxic miasma. Next round the Tyrant inflicts 1 wound, but fails to cause instant death. The SL inflicts 1 wound upon the Tyrant, and inflicts instant death.

Winterous gets their second strike.

----------

Vaz (LWLW)
5 GK Terminators
- Banner
- Incinerator
- 2 Halberds
- 2 Hammers
- Psybolt Ammo

Turn 1

The Termies shoot, but fail to wound. The SL uses Paroxysm and Leech essence, killing 2 terminators (leaving 1 halberd and 2 hammers). The GK then assault, but fail to wound with the halberd. The SL attacks, but rolls terribly, and kills no GK. The hammers then attack, inflict 1 wound, but fail their psychic check. Next round the SL kills 2 termies, and the GK inflict 2 wounds, and pass their psychic test, causing instant death.

Turn 2

The SL uses both his powers, but inflicts no wounds with it. The GK fire, but fail to wound. The SL assaults and kills 2 GK. The GK strike and inflict 2 wounds, but fail their psychic test. The LS attacks and kills 2 termie, and the termies do nothing, and fail their break test.

Vaz is eliminated.

----------

High_Seraph (WLWL)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- CML/TH/SS
- TH/SS
- 2xLC
- PF/SB
- PS/SB

Turn 1

The termies shoot, but fail to wound. The SL uses both his powers, but inflicts no wounds. The termies then assault, and the SL kills 3 termies, leaving a TH/SS and the PF. The termies then strike back, but inflict no wounds, and lose 1 to no retreat. The SL finishes them off next turn.

Turn 2

The SL uses both his powers, but inflicts no wounds. The termies shoot, but inflict no wounds. The SL assaults and kills 3 termies, leaving both TH/SS ones, who strike back and inflict 1 wound, and lose 1 to no retreat. The next round the SL finishes him off.

High_Seraph is eliminated.

----------

aboytervigon (LWLW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Lascannons
- Flamer
- Commissar

Turn 1

The IG shoot and inflict 2 wounds. The SL uses both powers, and kills 1, regaining a wound. In close combat, both sides hack at each other until the SL, with 1 wound left, finishes them off.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, but fails to wound. The IG shoot back, but do nothing. The SL then assaults, and over the course of many rounds is reduced to 2 wounds before he finishes the IG off. 

Aboytervigon is eliminated.

----------

Rathios1337 (WLWL)
Nemesis Dreadknight
- Heavy Psycannon
- Gat Psilencer
- Nemesis Greatsword

Turn 1

The DK shoots and inflicts 1 wound. The SL uses paroxysm, but rolls double 6 for his other psychic test, and takes another wound. The DK then assaults, but the SL strikes first, and kills him.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, but fails to wound the DK. The DK shoots back, but fails to do anything. The SL then assaults and kills the DK.

Rathios1337 is eliminated.

----------

MetalHandkerchief (LWWW)
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

Turn 1

The DE shoot and kill the SL.

Turn 2

The Tyrant uses both his powers, but inflicts no wounds. The DE shoot, and inflict 2 wounds. The SL then assaults and kills 2, the DE manage to inflict 1 wound, and pass their break test. The SL rolls badly, and only kills 1, and the DE in turn inflict 1 wound. Next round the SL kills 2, and the DE roll lucky and finish him off.

These Kabalite warriors just won’t die. MetalHandkerchief moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Grokfog (WLWL)
Daemon Prince (Daemons Codex)
- Iron Hide
- Unholy Might
- Instrument
- Mark of Nurgle
- Breath of Chaos
- Cloud of Flies
- Noxious Touch
- Aura of Decay

Turn 1

The DP shoots and inflicts 1 wound. The SL uses both his powers, but inflicts no wounds. The DP then assaults, but neither side does anything. Next round, both sides inflict 1 wound. Next round the DP inflicts 1 wound, and the SL inflicts 2. Next round, the SL finishes the prince off.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, but inflicts no wounds. The DP shoots back, but inflicts no wound. The SL then assaults and both sides inflict 1 wound. Next round the SL inflicts 2 wounds while taking none. Next round the SL finishes him off. 

I hate seeing a fellow Daemon go, but Grokfog is eliminated.

----------

ItsPug (WWWL)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

Turn 1

The IG shoot and inflict 1 wound. The SL uses both powers and inflicts 1 wound, bringing him back to full health. In close combat the two sides grind each other down until the SL, with 1 wound remaining, finishes them off.

Turn 2

The SL fails to use paroxysm, and leech does not wound. The IG shoot and inflict 1 wound. The SL then assaults and it goes the same way as last turn.

ItsPug gets their second strike.

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord (LWWW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 3 Mortars
- 2 squads with Krak Grenades
- Commissar

Turn 1

The IG shoot and inflict 2 wounds. The swarmlord uses both powers and kills 1 IG, regaining him a wound. In close combat, the dice go terribly for the SL, and he dies after killing 6 IG.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, but kills nothing. The IG shoot and inflict 1 wound. The SL charges and the battle grinds on until the SL, with 1 wound left, finishes them off.

ChaosRedCorsairLord gets their second strike.

----------

Dawnstar (LWWL)
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

Turn 1

The Sternguard shoot and inflict 4 wounds. The Swarmlord uses both powers, but inflicts no wounds. In close combat, the SL kills 3, and the Sarg inflicts 1 wound, finishing the SL off.

Turn 2

The Swarmlord fails to use paroxysm, and kills none with leech. The marines shoot and inflict 4 wounds. In close combat, the SL kills 2, the marines kill none, but pass their break test. Next round goes the same. Next round the SL kills 3, and the Sgt inflicts 1 wound, finishing the SL off.

Dawnstar rolls lucky and moves on without a strike this round. 

----------

Aramoro (WWWW)
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

Turn 1

The SL uses paroxysm, but fails to use leech. The BC assault, and the fight grinds on until the last surviving bloodcrusher finishes off the SL.

Turn 2

The SL fails to use paroxysm, and wounds himself trying. Leech does nothing. The SL assaults, and this time the fight goes far more in favor of the SL, who manages to kill off all the crushers while only losing 1 wound himself.

Aramoro gets their first strike.

----------

ckcrawford (LLWW)
Keeper of Secrets
- Transfixing Gaze
- Daemonic Gaze
- Unholy might
- Instrument

Turn 1

The KoS shoots and inflicts 1 wound. The SL uses both powers, but does not wound. The KoS assaults and inflicts 1 wound. The SL inflicts 3 wounds back. Next round the KoS inflicts 2 wounds, but the SL finishes him off.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, but does not wound. The KoS shoots and does nothing. The SL assaults, and takes 1 wound, before inflicting 1. Next round the SL inflicts 1 wound, and takes none. Next round the SL takes 2, and inflicts 1. Next round the SL takes 1, and finishes the KoS off.

Ckcrawford is eliminated. And his little dog, too.

----------

Biellann (LWWL)
Hellhound squad
- Devil Dog w HF
- Bane Wolf w HF

Turn 1

The tanks move 6in and shoot, inflicting 1 wound. The SL charges and destroys the devil dog. The Bane Wolf shoots and inflicts another wound. The SL then charges and destroys it.

Turn 2

Exactly the same as turn 1.

Biellann is elminated.

----------

troybuckle (WLWL)
3 War Walkers
- Bright Lance, Eldar Missile Launcher, Stones
- Bright Lance, Starcannon, Stones
- Star Cannon, Scatter Laser, Stones

Turn 1

The Eldar shoot and inflict 2 wounds. The Eldar then assault and 2 are destroyed by the SL. The remaining one does nothing. Next turn the remaining walker is immobilized. Next turn the remaining walker loses a gun. Next turn the SL finishes them off.

Turn 2

The Eldar shoot and inflict 3 wounds. The SL then assaults and destroys them all.

Troybuckle is eliminated.

----------

the Autarch (WWWW)
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

Turn 1

The IG shoot and inflict 2 wounds. The SL uses both powers, and kills 2 IG, bringing him back to full health. In close combat, the fight grinds both sides down until the IG reduce the SL to 1 wound, and then the IG get wiped out.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers and kills 3 IG. The IG shoot and inflict 1 wound. The SL assaults and combat grinds on until the IG finally finish off the SL after it kills 33 IG.

So close, but The Autarch gets their first strike.

----------

Iron_Freak220 (WWWL)
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

Turn 1

The flamers shoot and inflict 1 wound. The SL uses paroxysm, but fails to use leech. The flamers assault, and the SL takes 1 more wound before finishing them off.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, but kills nothing. The SL then assaults and finishes them off while only losing 1 wound himself.

Iron_Freak220 gets their second strike.

----------

XxDreMisterxX (WLWL)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

Turn 1

The WG shoot and inflict 2 wounds. The SL fails to use paroxysm, and wounds nothing. The WG assault and both sides inflict 2 wounds. Next round the SL kills 1, and the WG do nothing. Next round the WG finish the SL off.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, but wounds nothing. The WG shoot and inflict 1 wound. The SL then assaults and kills 1 WG, while the eldar do nothing. Next round the SL does nothing, the WG inflict 1 wound, and the SL fails his no retreat save. Next round both sides inflict 1 wound. Next round the SL kills another WG, and the warlock finishes him off.

(Dang, the Swarm Lord couldn’t seem to wound the Wraithguard to save his life in either round. He hit plenty of times, but rarely rolled high enough to wound. Sheesh!)

XxDreMisterxX moves on without a strike this round.

----------

lokis222 (LWWW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

Turn 1

The SL uses both powers, and kills 2 Orks. The Orks roll lucky and inflict 2 wounds through shooting. The Orks assault, and it’s a close match, until the last 8 Orks finish the SL off.

Turn 2

The Ork shooting does nothing. The SL uses both powers, but kills nothing. The SL then assaults, and grind each other down until the SL kills 13, and the Orks finish him off.

lokis222 moves on without a strike this round.

----------

sausage (WWLW)
8 Purifiers
- Stave of Warding
- 2 Psycannons
- 2 Daemon Hammers
- 1 Force Halberd

Turn 1

The GK have some bad rolling and inflict no wounds through shooting. The SL uses both powers, but inflicts no wounds. In close combat, the SL kills the GK with the stave, and the GK do nothing, but pass their panic check. Next round the SL kills 1, and the GK inflict 1 wound, pass their psychic check, and cause instant death.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, but inflicts no wounds. The GK hit nothing. The SL assaults and kills 1 (the stave), and the GK do nothing, but pass their break test. Next round, surprisingly, the SL fails to kill any GK, who in turn inflict 1 wound, but fail their psychic check. Next round both sides inflict 1 wound, but the GK fail their psychic test. Next round the SL rolls well and kills 4, and the GK do nothing, but pass their break test. Next round the SL finishes them off. 

Sausage gets their second strike. 

----------

TRU3 CHAOS (WWLL)
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

Turn 1

The termies shoot and inflict 2 wounds. The SL fails to use paroxysm, and leech does nothing. In close combat, the SL kills another termie, and the termies inflict 1 wound. Next turn the SL does nothing, and the termies inflict 1 wound. Next round the SL kills 2 termies, and the termies inflict 1 wound, finishing the SL off.

(the Swarm Lord could not roll to hit to save its life that turn)

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, but wounds nothing. The termies shoot and inflict 1 wound. The SL then assaults and kills 2 termies, and the termies roll fantastic and inflict 3 wounds. Next round the SL kills 2 termies, who in turn finish the SL off. 

TRU3 CHAOS rolls lucky, and moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Serpion5 (WWWL)
Trygon Prime
- Adrenal Glands

Turn 1

The Trygon shoots and inflicts 1 wound. The SL uses both powers, but does not wound. The Trygon then assaults, and the SL kills him.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, but wounds nothing. The Trygon’s shooting does nothing. The SL then assaults and kills the Trygon.

Serpion5 gets their second strike.

----------

njfed (LWWW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

Turn 1

The Ork shooting does nothing. The SL uses both powers and kills 1 Ork. The Orks then assault, and over several rounds lose 10 more of their own before finishing the SL off.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, killing 1 Ork. The Ork’s shooting does nothing. The SL assaults and it goes more or less exactly the same as last turn.

Njfed moves on without a strike this round.

----------

OIIIIIIO (WLLW)
11 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- 11 Bolters

Turn 1

The DC shoot, and do nothing. The SL uses both his powers, and kills 1 marine. In close combat the SL kills 2 of them, and then the DC do nothing. Next round the SL kills 3, and the DC do nothing. Next round the SL kills 1, and the DC do nothing. Next round the SL kills 3, and the sole remaining DC inflicts a wound. The following round the SL finishes them off.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, but wounds nothing. The DC don’t hit. The SL assaults and kills 3, and the DC do nothing. Next round both sides inflict 1 wound. The same thing happens the next round. The next round the SL kills 2, and the DC inflicts 1 wound. Next round the SL kills 2, and the DC do nothing, and lose 1 to no retreat. The SL finishes them off the following round. 

OIIIIIIO is eliminated. 

----------

The_Hive_Emperor (WWWL)
10 Grey Hunters
- 2 Meltaguns
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolfen

Turn 1

The marines shoot and inflict 1 wound. The SL uses both powers and kills 1 marine, regaining his lost wound. In close combat, the SL kills 2 marines, and suffers 2 wounds himself. Next round the SL kills 2, and the marines do nothing, and break.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers and kills 1 marine. The marines shoot back and inflict 1 wound. The SL then assaults, but the wolves counter-charge. The SL kills 2 marines, who in turn inflict 2 wounds. Next round the SL kills 3, and the wolves do nothing, and then break.

The_Hive_Emperor gets their second strike.

----------

Vicious (LWWL)
15 Wyches
- Hekatrix w Agoniser and Blast Pistol
- Haywire Grenades
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets

Turn 1

The Wyches get +1 A. They then shoot and impressively cause 2 wounds. The SL uses both powers, but causes no wounds. The wyches then assault, lose 3, and then inflict 2 wounds, and pass their break test. Next round the SL does nothing, the wyches attack, and finish the SL off.

Turn 2

The Wyches again roll the +1 A power. The SL uses both powers and kills 1 wych. The SL then assaults and kills 1 wych. The wyches then attack back and inflict 2 wounds. The SL kills 2 wyches, and then inflict 1 wound back on him and then pass their break test. Next round both sides inflict 1 wound. Next round the SL kills 3 wyches, and then the wyches finish him off.

(yet another turn where the Swarmlord couldn’t roll worth sh*t)

Vicious moves on without a strike this round. 


----------

inigo montoya (LWWL)
Keeper Of Secrets

Turn 1

The SL uses both powers, but does not wound. The KoS then assaults and both sides inflict 1 wound. Next round goes the same way. Next round the KoS inflicts 1 wound, and the SL finishes him off.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, but does not wound. The SL assaults, and the KoS inflicts 2 wounds upon him, before taking 1 wound himself. Next round the KoS does nothing, and the SL inflicts 2 wounds. Next round both sides do 1 wound, finishing the KoS off.

inigo Montoya is eliminated, and the eleven fingered man does a jig.

----------

Necrosis (WWLL)
- Stormraven (BA)
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multi-Melta
- Hurricane Bolters

Turn 1

The ship moves 12in, shoots, and inflicts 2 wounds. The LS misses. Next turn the ship moves 12in (why wouldn’t it?), shoots, and inflicts 1 wound. The LS misses again. Next round the raven shoots and finishes the LS off.

Turn 2

The ship moves 12in, shoots, and inflicts 1 wound. The LS misses. The ship then moves 12in and shoots, this time inflicting 3 wounds. The LS then misses. The ship then inflicts 1 wound, finishing the LS off. 

Necrosis moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Some Call Me... TIM (WLWW)
Avatar

Turn 1

The Avatar shoots and inflicts a wound. The SL uses both powers, but inflicts no wounds. The Avatar assaults and inflicts 1 wounds, and the SL inflicts 1 wound, causing instant death.

Turn 2

The SL fails to use paroxysm, and leech does nothing. The Avatar shoots and inflicts 1 wound. The SL then assaults, the Avatar inflicts 1 wound, and the SL does nothing. Next round the Avatar does noting, and the SL inflicts 2 wounds, causing instant death.

Some Call Me... TIM gets their second strike.

----------

Disciple_of_Ezekiel (WLWL)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

Turn 1

The WG shoot and inflict 2 wounds. The SL uses both powers, but fails to wound. The WG then assault, lose 2, and inflict 1 wound. Next round the SL kills 1, and the WG do nothing. Next round the SL kills 2, and loses 1. Next round the SL kills 1, and the warlock does nothing. Next round the SL finishes the warlock off (close one!)

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers but fails to wound. The WG shoot and inflict 1 wound. The SL then assaults and kills 2, but loses 1 wound. Next round the SL again kills 2, and loses none. The WG roll unlucky for their no retreat saves, losing everything but the warlock. Next round the SL finishes them off.

Disciple_of_Ezekiel is eliminated. 

----------

eyescrossed (LWWW)
6 Wolf Guard
- TA w Wolf Claw, C-Flamer, Meltabombs
- TA w Power Weapon, S-Bolter, CML, Meltabombs
- TA w C-Melta, Power Weapon
- PA w BP, SS, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak

Turn 1

The wolves shoot and inflict 2 wounds. The SL uses both powers and kills 1 wolf, regaining a wound. The wolves then assault and lose 2, leaving only the termies, who roll well and inflict 2 wounds. The SL then attacks and kills 2 termies, leaving only the one with the claw, who misses, but passes their break test. Next round the SL finishes him off.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers but kills nothing. The termies shoot but do nothing. The SL then assaults, the wolves counterattack, and the SL kills 2 PA wolves, and the wolves in turn inflict 1 wound, and then pass their break test. Next round the SL finishes them off.

Eyescrossed gets their second strike.

----------

The Meddler (WLWL)
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta
- Hurricane Bolters
- Extra Armour

Turn 1

The raven moves 12in and shoots everything, wounding the SL once. The SL attacks, but fails to damage it. The raven moves 12in and shoots again, this time rolling well and wounding 3 times. The SL misses with all its attacks. Next round the raven finishes him off.

Turn 2

The raven moves 12in, rolls very well, and inflicts 4 wounds. The SL attacks and destroys its assault cannon. Next turn the raven finishes him off.

The Meddler moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Karnax (WLWL)
Leman Russ Executioner
- Multimeltas
- Lascannon
- Extra Armour

Turn 1

The LR moves 6in and shoots its sponson and lascannon, inflicting 1 wound. The SL then assaults and destroys it.

Turn 2

The LR moves 6in and shoots, but does nothing. The SL then assaults and destroys it.

Karnax is eliminated.

----------

Evil beaver2 (WWWL)
Land Raider Redeemer
- Multimelta

Turn 1

The LR moves 12in, shoots with machine spirit, and does nothing, and then the SL assaults and destroys the tank. 

Turn 2

The LR moves 12in, shoots with machine spirit, and inflicts 1 wound. The SL then assaults and destroys its multi-melta. Next turn the LR moves 6in and shoots, but fails to wound, and the SL destroys it. 

Evil beaver2 receives their second strike.

----------

Scathainn (LWWL)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

Turn 1

The DW shoot and inflict 1 wound. The SL uses both powers, but fails to wound. The DW then assault, lose 2 of their own, and inflict 3 wounds. The SL fails his no retreat save, and dies.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, but fails to wound. The SL then assaults, but only kills 1. The DW then attack back and inflict 1 wound. Next round the SL kills 2, and the DW inflict 1 wound. Next round the SL rolls unlucky and kills nothing, while the DW inflict 2 wounds. Next round the SL again kills nothing, and the DW finish him off.

Scathainn moves on without a strike this round.

----------

VicGin (LWWL)
Battlewagon
-Killkannon
-def rolla
-'ard case
-red paint job
-grot riggers
-armor plates
-wreckin' ball
-kannon
-4x big shootas

Turn 1

The wagon moves 12in and rams the SL, inflicting 1 wound. The SL then assaults and destroys it.

Turn 2

The wagon moves 12in and rams the SL, amazingly inflicting 4 wounds. Unfortunately, the SL still manages to hit and destroy it.

Lucky rolls for the Swarm Lord doom VicGin, who is eliminated.

----------

SGMAlice (WLWL)
6 Meganobz
- 2 Kombi-Scorcha

The manz shoot, but do nothing. The SL uses paroxysm, but fails to use leech. The manz then assault, the SL botches his rolls and fails to hit, and the manz inflict 3 wounds upon him, and he fails 1 more no retreat roll as well. Next round the SL inflicts 3 wounds, and the manz finish him off.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, and inflicts 1 wound. The Orks fire back and also inflict 1 wound. The SL then assaults and inflicts 2 wounds, and then the manz attack back and also inflict 2 wounds. Next round the SL inflicts 3 wounds, and the manz finish him off.

SGMAlice moves on without a strike this round. 

----------

jfvz (LWWL)
3 Obliterators

Turn 1

The Obliterators shoot with their plasmaguns, and inflict 4 wounds. The SL uses both powers, but fails to wound. The SL attacks and causes 2 oblits to instantly die. The last oblit attacks back, and finishes the SL off.

Turn 2

The SL unluckily fails to use paroxysm, but leech inflicts 1 wound. The oblits shoot and inflict 3 wounds. The SL then assaults and kills 1 obliterator, and the oblits inflict 1 wound. Next round the SL kills another obliterator, and the last remaining oblit finishes him off.

Jfvz moves on without a strike this round.

----------

turel2 (WWLL)
10 Death Company
- Thunderhammer
- Power Weapon

Turn 1

The DC shoot and inflict 1 wound. The SL uses paroxysm, but fails to use leech, and wounds himself trying. The DC then assault, lose 3 of their own, and inflict 2 wounds. Next round the SL kills another 2 DC, and then the DC finish him off.

Turn 2

The SL uses both powers, and kills 1 marine. The DC then shoot back and inflict 2 wounds. The SL then assaults and kills 2, and the DC do nothing. Next round goes the same way. The SL then kills 1, and the marines do nothing. The SL then finishes them off the following round.

Close, but turel2 is eliminated.

----------

Kinglopey (WWWL)
3 Penitent Engines

Turn 1

The engines shoot and inflict 1 wound. The engines then assault, and the SL staggers 2. The engines roll a lot of attacks and inflict 3 wounds. The SL then rolls terribly, and fails to do anything. The engines then finish him off.

Turn 2

The engines shoot, but do nothing. The SL then assaults and destroys 1 engine. The engines strike back and inflict 2 wounds. The next round the SL destroys another engine, and the engine rolls well, inflicting 2 wounds. The SL then immobilizes the last engine (since its no longer a squadron, its not destroyed), and the engine finishes the SL off.

Kinglopey struggles, but manages to move on without a strike this round.

...


27 strikes and 13 passes.

40 go in, and 26 come out.

Everyone has at least one strike now....

DUN DUN DUN!


----------



## High_Seraph

Go Scathainn! Show the rest the power of the Deathwing!


----------



## SGMAlice

F*CK YOU Swarmlord!! XD
I did not expect to win that one.

SGMAlice


----------



## Scathainn

HAHA! I have beaten all the other Deathwing squads! (and the swarmlord too!) :chuffed:


----------



## High_Seraph

What's with the competition? Surely the chance of fighting with fellow Deathwing was fun right? You know what? I HATE you I hope you lose the next round!!!:angry::threaten:


not serious:biggrin::victory:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #10 player list

====================

Winterous (WWWLL)
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

----------

MetalHandkerchief (LWWWW)
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

----------

ItsPug (WWWLL)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord (LWWWL)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 3 Mortars
- 2 squads with Krak Grenades
- Commissar

----------

Dawnstar (LWWLW)
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

----------

Aramoro (WWWWL)
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

----------

mynameisgrax (WWWLL)
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

----------

the Autarch (WWWWL)
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

----------

Iron_Freak220 (WWWLL)
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

----------

XxDreMisterxX (WLWLW)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

----------

lokis222 (LWWWW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

----------

sausage (WWLWL)
8 Purifiers
- Stave of Warding
- 2 Psycannons
- 2 Daemon Hammers
- 1 Force Halberd

----------

TRU3 CHAOS (WWLLW)
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

----------

Serpion5 (WWWLL)
Trygon Prime
- Adrenal Glands

----------

njfed (LWWWW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

----------

The_Hive_Emperor (WWWLL)
10 Grey Hunters
- 2 Meltaguns
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolfen

----------

Vicious (LWWLW)
15 Wyches
- Hekatrix w Agoniser and Blast Pistol
- Haywire Grenades
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets

----------

Necrosis (WWLLW)
- Stormraven (BA)
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multi-Melta
- Hurricane Bolters

----------

Some Call Me... TIM (WLWWL)
Avatar

----------

eyescrossed (LWWWL)
6 Wolf Guard
- TA w Wolf Claw, C-Flamer, Meltabombs
- TA w Power Weapon, S-Bolter, CML, Meltabombs
- TA w C-Melta, Power Weapon
- PA w BP, SS, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak

----------

The Meddler (WLWLW)
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta
- Hurricane Bolters
- Extra Armour

----------

Evil beaver2 (WWWLL)
Land Raider Redeemer
- Multimelta

----------

Scathainn (LWWLW)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

----------

SGMAlice (WLWLW)
6 Meganobz
- 2 Kombi-Scorcha

----------

jfvz (LWWLW)
3 Obliterators

----------

Kinglopey (WWWLW)
3 Penitent Engines

----------


----------



## aboytervigon

Weird, those wraithguard I guess couldn't roll a 6 and instantly gib the swarmlord?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

mynameisgrax said:


> ChaosRedCorsairLord (LWWW)
> 3 Infantry squads
> - 3 Meltaguns
> - 3 Mortars
> - 2 squads with Krak Grenades
> - Commissar
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The IG shoot and inflict 2 wounds. The swarmlord uses both powers and kills 1 IG, regaining him a wound. In close combat, the dice go terribly for the SL, and he dies after killing 6 IG.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The SL uses both powers, but kills nothing. The IG shoot and inflict 1 wound. The SL charges and the battle grinds on until the SL, with 1 wound left, finishes them off.
> 
> ChaosRedCorsairLord gets their second strike.


I don't get it, didn't I win?


----------



## ckcrawford

Wait... isn't the Avatar a Daemon though? Is he effected by instant death?


----------



## VicGin

"me only regret.. is exploding!"

But seriously the Swarmlord couldn't have gone for a couple of Death or Glory! ? :wink: 

Well done on the game Cheese and Grax!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

ckcrawford said:


> Wait... isn't the Avatar a Daemon though? Is he effected by instant death?


No he does not. Apparently his daemon rule means that he is more likely to get hit by GK's


----------



## mynameisgrax

The avatar counts as a daemon in regards to opposing wargear and special rules, but no, he doesn't have eternal warrior. 

As for the wraithguard, they certainly could have inflicted instant death with a roll of 6 to wound with their guns, but it didn't happen in either match.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Next round, everyone will fight against an Ironclad Dread.
Actually... wait... better make that TWO Ironclad Dreads. 

2 Ironclad Dreads _(AV13 FTW!)_
- Seismic Hammer + DCCW each
- Meltagun + Heavy Flamer each
- 2 Hunter-Killer Missiles each
- Extra Armour (standard) each

They will use the standard rules for squadrons of walkers.


----------



## lokis222

v=bJf4_hsVEXE



:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:


----------



## ckcrawford

I think for me, the greatest battle that round was the Swarmlord vs the Obliterators. I definitely did not see that win coming.

Anyhow, if my Keeper of Secrets doesn't want to rape, then it deserves to lose. I hate that little bitch. Goodluck to those that are still in it.


----------



## Scathainn

Oh silly Ironclads.

Prepare to eat Krak Missile & Thunder Hammer, bitch.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Sorry chaos red corsair lord, but part of what made the Swarm Lord so difficult to beat was the fact it's a single model, and as such, you only get points in a turn if you actually kill him. As long as he wins, you get zero points, since he's still alive.

As such, in order to win the match against him, you would need to beat him both rounds. If you only win 1 round, all he has to do is inflict one casualty in the turn he lost, and he wins the match. 

You definitely outperformed him overall, but since you only won one of the turns, he wins the overall match.


----------



## Vaz

@Grax - I should have gone through - the Banner allows autopass Psychic Tests, and on the second turn, no-one puts wounds onto the Banner.


----------



## KingOfCheese

mynameisgrax is correct.

This game was stated in the first post that the calculation is done on a per-model basis.
Some of the older games (back when i did the HQ ones) were calculated per wound.

Per-model makes it a little easier to calculate.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

Chaos! I am really am TRU3 CHAOS. So sad to see so many chaos players go back into the warp.


----------



## The Meddler

Thank god for fast (and only hitting on 6's). Now, ironclads... meltas and cannons, blow the treacherous scum away!


----------



## Vaz

What calculation?

The fact is that the Swarmlord would have been dead after I'd wounded it twice, yet the Banner was removed? Why? I'd only lost 2 wounds.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Cheese was talking to chaos red corsair lord, not you Vaz. On that note....



Vaz said:


> The fact is that the Swarmlord would have been dead after I'd wounded it twice, yet the Banner was removed? Why? I'd only lost 2 wounds.


Doh! I remembered the +1 A, but I completely forgot that the brotherhood banner allows you to automatically activate your force weapons! Sorry about that!

Here's your updated match:

Vaz (LWLW)
5 GK Terminators
- Banner
- Incinerator
- 2 Halberds
- 2 Hammers
- Psybolt Ammo

Turn 1

The Termies shoot, but fail to wound. The SL uses Paroxysm and Leech essence, killing 2 terminators (leaving 1 halberd and 2 hammers). The GK then assault, but fail to wound with the halberd. The SL attacks, but rolls terribly, and kills no GK. The hammers then attack, inflict 1 wound, and cause instant death.

Turn 2

The SL uses both his powers, but inflicts no wounds with it. The GK fire, but fail to wound. The SL assaults and kills 2 GK. The GK strike and inflict 2 wounds, and cause instant death. 

Vaz moves on to the next round without a strike.


Obviously, Vaz is still in.


----------



## ckcrawford

Awww... how cute. Vaz is still alive... and I'm still dead. Go GREY KNIGHTS! Let me go get my fuck you flip flops. JK. But I'll be routing for the boy that lived... Vaz. Go GREY KNIGHTS!


----------



## Vaz

Haha, tbh, I only randomly clicked on it to see whether the game had started yet, to see I'm now into the 6th round. If I checked a little earlier, I'd have forgotten once again, and would have gone out, haha. Thanks for your time and patience though grax, came off a bit arsey then, sorry!


----------



## Dawnstar

Bring on the Ironclads then Grax 

Hopefully 5 combi meltas will make short work of them


----------



## turel2

What happened to my DC?

"stop dying you cowards!"


----------



## Rathios1337

did my dreadknight roll Really craply for hits or wounds as the Gatling psilencer wounds swarmlord on 2+ as it has the psyker rule :wink:


----------



## mynameisgrax

Sigh...I need to brush up on my Grey Knight special rules. 

No, I forgot that the Gatling Psilencer wounded all psykers on 2+ (for some reason I thought it was daemons), but I rerolled the shooting in those rounds, and it didn't change turn 1 at all, and in turn 2 it means you inflicted 2 wounds before dying.

So you did do better, but the Swarmlord still came out on top.


----------



## Rathios1337

aawwww :no:


----------



## lokis222

2 ironclads? :shok:
:suicide:


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

KingOfCheese said:


> Next round, everyone will fight against an Ironclad Dread.
> Actually... wait... better make that TWO Ironclad Dreads.
> 
> 2 Ironclad Dreads _(AV13 FTW!)_
> - Seismic Hammer + DCCW each
> - Meltagun + Heavy Flamer each
> - 2 Hunter-Killer Missiles each
> - Extra Armour (standard) each
> 
> They will use the standard rules for squadrons of walkers.


And here lies my elimination


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> Next round, everyone will fight against an Ironclad Dread.
> Actually... wait... better make that TWO Ironclad Dreads.
> 
> 2 Ironclad Dreads _(AV13 FTW!)_
> - Seismic Hammer + DCCW each
> - Meltagun + Heavy Flamer each
> - 2 Hunter-Killer Missiles each
> - Extra Armour (standard) each
> 
> They will use the standard rules for squadrons of walkers.


*prays for luck with my Combi-Melta's*

My Sternguard are going quite well I think 
Im cautiosly optimistic that I'll win


----------



## KingOfCheese

For those of you who haven't entered Game #11 yet, there are only 9 places left available.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=89790


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Woooooooooo! Again they did it! These Kabalites are on their way to legendary status :shok:



KingOfCheese said:


> Next round, everyone will fight against an Ironclad Dread.
> Actually... wait... better make that TWO Ironclad Dreads.
> 
> 2 Ironclad Dreads _(AV13 FTW!)_
> - Seismic Hammer + DCCW each
> - Meltagun + Heavy Flamer each
> - 2 Hunter-Killer Missiles each
> - Extra Armour (standard) each
> 
> They will use the standard rules for squadrons of walkers.


Statistically 1 penetrating and 1 glancing/penetrating hit from me... This one may get very close.


----------



## eyescrossed

I lost the only match I was expecting to win 

I hope the Ironclads don't brutally rape me...


----------



## Winterous

mynameisgrax said:


> Sigh...I need to brush up on my Grey Knight special rules.
> 
> No, I forgot that the Gatling Psilencer wounded all psykers on 2+ (for some reason I thought it was daemons), but I rerolled the shooting in those rounds, and it didn't change turn 1 at all, and in turn 2 it means you inflicted 2 wounds before dying.
> 
> So you did do better, but the Swarmlord still came out on top.


...Um, the Psilencer only wounds Daemons on a 4+.
Where the hell did wounding Psykers on a 2+ come from??


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> ...Um, the Psilencer only wounds Daemons on a 4+.
> Where the hell did wounding Psykers on a 2+ come from??


Didn't make a difference anyway.


----------



## Serpion5

Squadron you say? That might help me out. 

I only have one chance left, I hope I keep going.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Serpion5 said:


> Squadron you say? That might help me out.
> 
> I only have one chance left, I hope I keep going.


However with 2 meltaguns, 4 missiles and 2 heavy flamers they are quite likely to kill you before combat.


----------



## Serpion5

I know, but there`s hope! Don`t take that away from me! :threaten: 



... :cray:


----------



## Winterous

I'm very happy with this matchup!
I'll reliably be able to seriously injure them, and I should survive the first round :>


----------



## mynameisgrax

Things just got VERY interesting. This round was less fatal than the last 2, but the dread's strengths matched up against our units in a very interesting way.

This round went pretty quick, considering there are less players left, so I finished it up:

ROUND 6

====================

Winterous (WWWLL)
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

Turn 1

The dreads shoot and impressively wound the tyrant 4 times. The tyrant then assaults and destroys 1 of the dreads, staggering the other. The dread then attacks and finishes the tyrant off.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and wound the tyrant 2 times. The tyrant regenerates a wound. The dreads then assault, and the tyrant destroys one of them. The surviving dread inflicts 1 wound. Next round the tyrant destroys the remaining dread.

Winterous moves on without a strike this round.

----------

MetalHandkerchief (LWWWW)
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

Turn 1

The warrior’s shooting does nothing. The dreads shoot and kill 9 warriors, who pass their panic test. In close combat, the dreads eventually win.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot, roll well, and kill 14 warriors, who pass their panic test. The surviving DE shoot and destroy one of the dreads. The surviving dread assaults and eventually wins.

MetalHandkerchief gets their second strike.

----------

ItsPug (WWWLL)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

Turn 1

The IG move up and shoot, destroying one of the dreads. The other dread shoots back and kills 7 IG. In close combat, the dread kills 4 IG before the commissar hits with a meltabomb, and destroys him.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and kill 9 IG, who pass their panic check. The IG shoot back, but miss. The dreads then assault, and combat grinds on for a while.  Eventually 1 dread is destroyed, and the other finishes the IG off. 

It goes to points, and ItsPug moves on without a strike this round.

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord (LWWWL)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 Meltaguns
- 3 Mortars
- 2 squads with Krak Grenades
- Commissar

Turn 1

The IG shoot and destroy 1 dread. The other dread shoots and kills 4 IG. In close combat, the Krak grenades can’t hurt AR 13, so the dread eventually wins.

Turn 2

The Dreads shoot and kill 9 IG, who pass their panic check. The IG shoot, but fail to hurt them. The Dreads then assault, and eventually win.

ChaosRedCorsairLord is eliminated.

----------

Dawnstar (LWWLW)
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

Turn 1

The marines shoot and destroy 1 Dread, and destroy the hammer of the other. The suriviving dread shoots back, but does nothing. The marines then assault, the dread inflicts 1 wound, and the Sgt misses. Next round the dread misses, and the Sgt destroys it.

Turn 2

The dreads fire away, roll lucky, and kill 5 of the marines, who pass their panic check. The surviving marines shoot and destroy one of the dreads, staggering the other. The other dread assaults, kills 2 marines, and the Sgt misses. Next round the dread finishes them off.

Dawnstar wins on points, and moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Aramoro (WWWWL)
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

Turn 1

The Dreads shoot and inflict 3 wounds. The crushers then assault, but only the one with rending can hurt them. The rending crusher fails to hurt them, and the dreads inflict 4 wounds, and the crushers roll bad and lose 3 more wounds to no retreat, leaving only the one crusher with rending. Next round the dreads finish him off.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and inflict 5 wounds. The dreads then assault, the crushers do nothing, and the dreads inflict 3 more wounds. Next round the crushers destroy 1 dread, and the dreads do nothing. The next round the dread inflicts 1 wound and the crushers do nothing. Next round is the same. Next round the dread finishes them off.

Aramoro gets their second strike. 

----------

the Autarch (WWWWL)
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

Turn 1

The IG move up and fire, but miss. The dreads fire back and kill 10 IG. In close combat, the dreads eventually kill all the IG without losing either of their own.

Turn 2

It goes exactly the same as turn 1.

the Autarch gets their second strike.

----------

Iron_Freak220 (WWWLL)
7 Flamers of Tzeentch

Turn 1

The flamers stagger both dreads, who shoot back and kill 3 flamers. The flamers assault, and the dreads eventually win.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and kill 5 flamers. The flamers destroy one dread, and break the other’s hammer. The dread then assaults and eventually wins.

Iron_Freak220 is eliminated.

----------

XxDreMisterxX (WLWLW)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

Turn 1

The Wraithguard shoot and destroy 1 dread, and make the other shaken. The WG then assault, and the warlock destroys him.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and kill 4 WG. The WG shoot back and destroy 1 dread, and stagger the other. The surviving dread assaults and wipes the rest of the unit out.

XxDreMisterxX moves on without a strike this round.

----------

lokis222 (LWWWW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

Turn 1

The Orks shoot and do nothing. The dreads shoot back and kill 6 Orks. The Orks then assault, but only manage to destroy one of their seismic hammers before the dreads wipe them out.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and kill 6 Orks, who shoot back and do nothing. The Dreads then attack, and receive no damage before eventually breaking the Orks. 

lokis222 gets their second strike.

----------

sausage (WWLWL)
8 Purifiers
- Stave of Warding
- 2 Psycannons
- 2 Daemon Hammers
- 1 Force Halberd

Turn 1

The GK shoot and destroy 1 dread, and stagger the other. In close combat, the dread misses, and the GK immobilize it. Next round the Dread kills 1 GK, and the GK finish him off.

Turn 2

The Dreads shoot and kill 4 GK, who pass their panic test. The GK shoot back, but don’t do anything. The dreads then assault, and kill them all.

sausage is eliminated. 

----------

TRU3 CHAOS (WWLLW)
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

Turn 1

The termies shoot and manage to destroy 1 dread. The other dread shoots back, but does nothing. In close combat, the dread fails to kill anything, and the termies pull off its hammer. Next round the dread kills 1 termie, and the termies do nothing, and break.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and kill 1 termie. The termies shoot back and do nothing, and lose 1 termie to plasma burn. The dreads then assault and kill 1 terminator. The termies in return stagger it twice. Next round the dread kills another terminator. Next round the terminators destroy him.

It’s really close, but by a single terminator, TRU3 CHAOS moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Serpion5 (WWWLL)
Trygon Prime
- Adrenal Glands

Turn 1

The dreads shoot and inflict 3 wounds. The Trygon then assaults, and destroys them both.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and inflict 1 wound. The dreads then assault and inflict 1 wound, and the Trygon destroys one. Next round the dread inflicts 2 wounds, and the trygon does nothing, suffering 1 wound from no retreat. Next round the dread finishes the trygon off.

Serpion5 wins on points, and moves on without a strike this round.

----------

njfed (LWWWW)
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

Turn 1

The Ork shooting does nothing. The dreads shoot and kill 9 Orks. The Orks then assault, and manage to wreck both hammers, but are eventually wiped out.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and kill 11 Orks. The Ork shooting does nothing. The Dreads then assault, and kill 6. The Orks then fail to hit, and lose 5 to no retreat. The next round the dreads finish them off.

Njfed gets their second strike.

----------

The_Hive_Emperor (WWWLL)
10 Grey Hunters
- 2 Meltaguns
- Plasma Pistol
- Power Weapon
- Wolf Standard
- Mark of the Wolfen

Turn 1

The wolves shoot and stagger both dreads. The wolves then assault, but can only hurt them with the mark of the wolfen marine. The marines do nothing, and the dreads kill 2 marines, causing them to panic and run.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and kill 4 marines, who pass their panic check. The marines shoot back and destroy 1 dread. The other dread assaults, and the marine with mark of the wolfen destroys him. 

Close one, but The_Hive_Emperor is eliminated.

----------

Vicious (LWWLW)
15 Wyches
- Hekatrix w Agoniser and Blast Pistol
- Haywire Grenades
- 2 Hydra Gauntlets

Turn 1

They get the re-roll to wound power, which is irrelevant here. The wyches shoot and stagger one of the dreads. The other dread shoots and kills 3 Wyches. The wyches then assault and use their grenades, but do nothing. The dreads attack and kill 2 wyches, who pass their break test. Next round the dreads kill 1 wych. Next round the wyches destroy one dread, and the other dread kills 1 wych. Over the next two rounds the wyches peel it apart, without losing any more of their number.

Turn 2

The Wyches get the +1 Attack power, which is again, irrelevant here. The dreads shoot and kill 9 wyches, who pass their panic test. The wyches shoot, but do nothing. The dreads then assault, the wyches grenades miss, and the dreads kill 3 wyches, who pass their break test. Next round the dreads finish the wyches off.

Vicious goes down kicking and screaming, but is eliminated.

----------

Necrosis (WWLLW)
- Stormraven (BA)
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multi-Melta
- Hurricane Bolters

Turn 1

The ship moves 12in, fires, but does no damage. The dreads then shoot, and destroy the stormraven. 

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and immobilize the ship, and destroy it multi-melta. The ship shoots with its assault cannon, but does no damage. The dreads then pull it to pieces. 

Necrosis is eliminated.

----------

Some Call Me... TIM (WLWWL)
Avatar

Turn 1

The Avatar shoots, but does nothing. The dread shooting does nothing. The Avatar assaults, but does nothing. The dreads attack back and reduce the Avatar to 1 wound. Next round, the Avatar destroys them both.

Turn 2

The dread shooting does nothing. The avatar shoots and destroys one of the dreads. The dread then assaults and the avatar breaks his hammer. The dread then inflicts 1 wound. Next round the avatar breaks his close combat weapon. Next round the Avatar finishes him off. 

Some Call Me... TIM moves on without a strike this round.

----------

eyescrossed (LWWWL)
6 Wolf Guard
- TA w Wolf Claw, C-Flamer, Meltabombs
- TA w Power Weapon, S-Bolter, CML, Meltabombs
- TA w C-Melta, Power Weapon
- PA w BP, SS, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak

Turn 1

The wolves shoot and destroy 1 dread, and break the other’s hammer. The dread shoots back and kills 1 PA marine. The wolves then assault, but are wiped out before they can do any more damage.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot, but do nothing. The wolves shoot back and destroy the dreads.

Eyescrossed moves on without a strike this round.

----------

The Meddler (WLWLW)
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta
- Hurricane Bolters
- Extra Armour

Turn 1

The raven moves 12in and shoots, destroying 1 dread. The surviving dread fires back and stuns the raven. The dread then assaults and immobilizes and staggers the raven. Next round the raven shoots with machine spirit and destroys the dread.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and stun the stormraven. The raven shoots with machine spirit, and destroys a dread. The other dread destroys the raven’s MM and AC, and eventually wins.

The Meddler moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Evil beaver2 (WWWLL)
Land Raider Redeemer
- Multimelta

Turn 1

The LR moves 12in and shoots its MM, destroying one of the dread’s hammers/mm. The other dread fires back and destroys the tank.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot, but do nothing. The LR moves 12in and shoots, destroying 1 of the dreads. The other dread assaults and destroys the LR.

Evil beaver2 is eliminated.

----------

Scathainn (LWWLW)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

Turn 1

Neither side’s shooting does anything. The DW assault, lose 1 to the dread attacks, and destroy a dread. Next round the dread does nothing, and the DW finish him off.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and kill 2 termies. The DW shoot back, and destroy 1 dread. The dread assaults, but does nothing, and the termies kill him. 

Scathainn moves on without a strike this round.

----------

SGMAlice (WLWLW)
6 Meganobz
- 2 Kombi-Scorcha

Turn 1

The Ork shooting can’t hurt the dreads. The dreads shoot and kill 1 manz. The Orks then assault, lose another 2 manz to the dread attacks, and destroy a dread, but then fail their break test.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and inflict 3 wounds. The dreads then assault and kill 3 more manz. The two remaining manz then attack and destroy 1 dread, and pass their break test. Next round the remaining dread finishes them off.

A great effort! Mork and/or Gork would be proud. Regardless, SGMAlice is eliminated.

----------

jfvz (LWWLW)
3 Obliterators

Turn 1

The oblits shoot their meltas and destroy 1 dread. The other dread shoots back and inflicts 1 wound. The oblits then assault, the dread botches his rolls, and the obliterators destroy him.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and destroy 1 obliterator. The oblits fire back and destroy 1 dread, and the other’s hammer/mm. The dread assaults and quickly kills them.

Jfvz wins on points, and moves on without a strike this round.

----------

Kinglopey (WWWLW)
3 Penitent Engines

Turn 1

The dreads shoot and destroy 1 engine. The dread destroys 1 engine, and the engine destroys 1 dread. The next round the dread destroys the last engine.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and destroy 2 engines. The last engine assaults, but is destroyed by the dreads.

Kinglopey gets their second strike. 

----------

Vaz (LWLW)
5 GK Terminators
- Banner
- Incinerator
- 2 Halberds
- 2 Hammers
- Psybolt Ammo

Turn 1

The GK shooting does nothing. The dreads then shoot and kill 1 terminator. The GK then assault, lose none to the dread attacks, cast hammerhand, and destroy one of the dread’s hammer arms. Next round the dreads kill 2 termies, and the hammers attack and destroy 1 dread, and then pass their break test. Next round the dread finishes the termies off.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot and kill 3 terminators, who pass their panic check. The GK shooting does nothing. The Dreads then assault and kill all the termies.

Vaz is eliminated. 

----

mynameisgrax (WWWLL)
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

Turn 1

The GU1 shoots, but does nothing. The dreads shoot back, but fail to wound. The GU1 then assaults, suffers 1 wound, and does nothing. Next round the dreads roll really well and inflict 2 wounds, and again the GU1 rolls badly and does nothing. Next round the dreads inflict 1 wound, and the GU1 rolls badly and does nothing. Next round the dreads miss, and the GU1 destroys a dread. Next round the dread misses, and the GU1 destroys him.

Turn 2

The dreads shoot, roll lucky, and inflict 3 wounds. The GU1 shoots and destroys one of their hammer arms. The dreads then assault and inflict 1 wound. The GU1 then attacks, destroys 1 dread, and rips the hammer arm off the other. Next round the dread misses, and the GU1 finishes him off. 

Close one both rounds, but mynameisgrax moves on without a strike this round.

...


Can you tell what's interesting? The units that have done very well in past rounds did fairly poorly against the dreads.

The end result: everyone who entered this round with 1 strike now has 2 strikes. 

Ladies and Gentlemen, with 18 participants left, each with 2 strikes, this tournament just became 'single elimination'. No one is safe, and the next round could conceivably be the last.

You gotta love it. ^_^


----------



## Stephen_Newman

OOH! Interesting!


----------



## SGMAlice

Orkses never lose a battle,
If we win, we win,
If we die, we die fightin so it don't count,
If we runs for it we don't die neither, cos we can come back for annuver go, see!

WAAAAAAGH!!!

SGMAlice


----------



## Takizuchi

Congrats to everyone who has made it this far. *sits back and waits for the next round of carnage*opcorn:


----------



## mynameisgrax

What I find particularly interesting is the diversity of the survivors. Okay, there are 2 guardsman units and 2 ork boy units, but besides them the other 14 units are all unique, and include every codex besides Tau, Necron, and Black Templar (counting the Stormraven as both a Blood Angels and Grey Knights unit).


----------



## Winterous

"The dreads shoot and impressively wound the tyrant 4 times. The tyrant then assaults and destroys 1 of the dreads, staggering the other. The dread then attacks and finishes the tyrant off."

Hate to shoot myself in the foot here, but...
Hive Tyrants only HAVE four wounds.

However, considering the guns those Dreadnoughts have, it is very surprising they managed to do that many, I do have a 2+ Armour save after all.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Winterous said:


> Hate to shoot myself in the foot here, but...
> Hive Tyrants only HAVE four wounds.
> 
> However, considering the guns those Dreadnoughts have, it is very surprising they managed to do that many, I do have a 2+ Armour save after all.


Oops! My mind slipped. I was thinking they had 4. It doesn't matter though, you still win the match.

They wounded with both multi-meltas, and then rolled well with their missiles/flamers for that round of shooting. It was bad luck on your part, but as I said, you still won out in the end.


----------



## Winterous

mynameisgrax said:


> Oops! My mind slipped.  I was thinking they had 4. It doesn't matter though, you still win the match.
> 
> They wounded with both multi-meltas, and then rolled well with their missiles/flamers for that round of shooting. It was bad luck on your part, but as I said, you still won out in the end.


Underlined = lolwut?

Oh yeah, forgot they have Meltaguns.
Anyway, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## mynameisgrax

sigh....its one of those days

I meant I thought they had 5.


----------



## Scathainn

Hahaha, my prediction was accurate! At the risk of jinxing myself my Deathwing are on a roll! *knocks on wood* :chuffed:


----------



## Kinglopey

I knew I was toast against 2 Iron Clads... I honestly didn't think I'd win the round before, so the fact that I'm still in it is bonus!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Everyone is down to their last wound! Noone is safe! Waaah :scare:






Gotta love the drama! This game sure has lived up to the tag "Ultimate Edition"!!!

Never give up!
Never surrender!
Never say die!
Never say never!... oh wait.


----------



## Kinglopey

Thanks... I needed that... LOL...

So what's next


----------



## ckcrawford

Shit Vaz... I was routing for you. I hate you!

I'm routing for all the chaos players! Go Uncleaned One!!!!


----------



## Scathainn

Wait a sec.

Just playing devil's advocate here, but if everybody's record is some combination of WWWWLL....

If for some reason, EVERYONE loses next round, who wins?


----------



## ckcrawford

.... Then I win....

but in a serious point, I think they do it by victory points. Whoever has accumiliated the most wins.


I like this game. This one must be the most exciting. I love it. I wonder if we'll do another one like this.


----------



## The Meddler

Phew. Tough luck Necrosis, but don't worry, I'll fight in your name too:grin:.

P.S. Whats the next opponent? A C'Tan? (Come to think of it, that might be what round 15 is, BOTH C'Tan!!)


----------



## njfed

My guess for the next opponant...

Five drop pods with missle launchers!

Wait...what?


----------



## ckcrawford

lol. I was like that sucks..... HAHAHA


----------



## KingOfCheese

This is very interesting.
Everyone is in a must-win situation. 

The next round is the following....

7 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

It will be likely that everyone who gets past this round will qualify for +rep and hall of fame points.
(Unless over 10 people get through)


----------



## Scathainn

Hmmm, not so sure about this one...


----------



## the Autarch

damn ironclads and now wraithguard? sigh this could get messy...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I know very little of how Wraithguard operate in this edition (and very little back in 2nd edition when I rarely saw one)

So I choose to be extremely optimistic for my chances while knowing nothing of my foe  I guess they have a 3+ save though. Probably 4 toughness. Low initiative if I remember correctly... Guns good for killing high toughness (or was it wounds?) things. Hmm, I think I'll be fine!


----------



## Kinglopey

This has been fun... I like that we're going against static units rather than each other even if it drags it out for the KoC and helper....

Thanks guys!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I know very little of how Wraithguard operate in this edition (and very little back in 2nd edition when I rarely saw one)
> 
> So I choose to be extremely optimistic for my chances while knowing nothing of my foe  I guess they have a 3+ save though. Probably 4 toughness. Low initiative if I remember correctly... Guns good for killing high toughness (or was it wounds?) things. Hmm, I think I'll be fine!


Sorry dude. Try going Toughness 6, Initiative 5 thanks to enhance and their guns wound anything on a 2+. Oh and they are AP2 with a to wound roll of a 6 causing instant death.

They do have a 3+ save though.


----------



## ckcrawford

Pretty much, I think you guys will have to depend mostly on your shooting. Thank god they don't get + 1 BS due to that Enhance. And they also don't have an invulnerable... thank god.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sorry dude. Try going Toughness 6, Initiative 5 thanks to enhance and their guns wound anything on a 2+. Oh and they are AP2 with a to wound roll of a 6 causing instant death.
> 
> They do have a 3+ save though.


Alright, but I still have 17 BS4 poisoned rapid fire weapons and 3 lances 

I also only have 1 wound models and a cheap save anyway


----------



## ckcrawford

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Alright, but I still have 17 BS4 poisoned rapid fire weapons and 3 lances
> 
> I also only have 1 wound models and a cheap save anyway


Pretty much, I think the people who needed to get worried this round are whats left of the armored units.


----------



## Orochi

Scathainn said:


> Hmmm, not so sure about this one...


If you survive to get into combat, it's yours.


----------



## Dawnstar

This rounds in the bag methinks


----------



## mynameisgrax

====================

Winterous (WWWLLW)
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

Turn 1

The Tyrant uses paroxysm, and then the WG fire, but roll bad and don’t inflict a wound. The Tyrant then assaults and eventually wipes out all the WG, regenerating any lost wounds along the way.

Turn 2

Exactly the same as turn 1

Winterous moves on.

----------

MetalHandkerchief (LWWWWL)
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

Turn 1

The DE shoot and kill 3 WG. The WG in turn shoot and kill 4 DE. In close combat, the DE fail to wound, and the WG kill 3. The DE then fail their break test, and run.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and kill 2 DE. The DE then fire back and kill 5 WG. The WG then assault, lose 1 to the DE, do nothing back, and lose 1 to no retreat. Next round the DE finish them off.

MetalHandkerchief moves on.

----------

ItsPug (WWWLLW)
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

Turn 1

The IG shoot and kill 3 WG. The WG shoot back and kill 2. It takes a few rounds, but the IG eventually wipe them out after taking 12 casualties.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and kill 5 IG. The IG shoot back and kill 2. The WG then assault and eventually wipe out the IG, after being reduced to the warlock alone. 

ItsPug wins on points, and moves on.

----------

Dawnstar (LWWLWW)
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

Turn 1

The marines shoot and kill 4 WG. The WG shoot back and kill 2 marines, who pass their break test. In close combat, both sides kill 1. Next round, the WG kill 2, and the marines kill 1, but pass their break test. Next round the marines finish them off.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and kill 3 marines, who pass their panic test. The marines then shoot and kill 4 WG. The WG then assault and both sides kill 1. Next round both sides kill 2. Next round the warlock kills 1, the marines kill none, and pass their break test. Next round the warlock finishes him off. 

Very close, but Dawnstar wins on points, and moves on.

----------

Aramoro (WWWWLL)
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

Turn 1

The WG shoot, but only inflict 1 wound. The BC then charge and kill 5 WG, while the WG finish the wounded BC off, and lose none to no retreat. Next round the BC finish them off.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and kill 2 crushers. The WG then assault and kill another crusher. The crushers in turn kill 1 WG. Next round the WG inflict 1 wound, and the crushers kill 2. Next round the WG finish a crusher off, and the crushers kill a WG. Next round the WG inflict a wound, and the crushers do nothing. Next round the WG do nothing, and the crushers kill 1. Next round the WG do nothing, and the crushers wipe them out.

Aramoro moves on. 

----------

the Autarch (WWWWLL)
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

Turn 1

The IG shoot and kill 2 WG. The WG fire back and kill 3. In close combat, the IG eventually whittle the WG down to nothing, after taking 22 casualties.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and kill 4. The IG shoot back and kill 1. The WG then assault and the IG whittle then down to nothing again, after taking 23 casualties. 

the Autarch moves on

----------

XxDreMisterxX (WLWLWW)
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

Turn 1

Dre shoots and kills 4 WG. The King’s WG shoot back and kill 2. Dre’s then assault and kill 1, while the King’s do nothing. Next round Dre’s kill 2, while King’s do nothing. Next round Dre finishes them off.

Turn 2

King shoots and kills 3 WG. Dre’s fire back and kill 2. King’s then assault, and it takes quite a while, but King finishes Dre off, after losing 4 more of his own. 

XxDreMisterxX rolls lucky, and wins on points, moving him on.

----------

lokis222 (LWWWWL)
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

Turn 1

Orks shoot, roll lucky, and kill 3 WG. The WG shoot back and roll poorly, only killing 1. The Orks then assault and quickly wipe the WG out.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and kill 4 Orks. The Orks shoot back and do nothing. The WG assault and kill 5 Orks, while losing 4 of their own. 1 Ork dies to no retreat. The WG kill 1 Ork, and the Orks kill 2. Next round the WG kill 2, and the Orks kill none, losing 2 to no retreat. Next round the WG kill 1, and the Orks finish them off.

lokis222 moves on.

----------

TRU3 CHAOS (WWLLWW)
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
-	2 Combi-Plasma

Turn 1

The termies shoot and kill 3 WG, but lose 1 to plasma burn. The WG then shoot back and kill 2 termies, who pass their panic test. In close combat, the termies attack and kill 1, and the WG kill none. Next round the termies finish them off.

Turn 2

The WG shoot, but roll bad and only kill 1 termie. The termies then shoot back and kill 4 WG. The WG then assault, and the termies wipe them out after losing 1 more guy.

TRU3 CHAOS rolls lucky and moves on.

----------

Serpion5 (WWWLLW)
Trygon Prime
- Adrenal Glands

Turn 1

The Trygon shoots, rolls lucky, and kills 4 WG. The WG fire back, hit once, but roll 6 to wound, slaying the Trygon outright.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and cause instant death twice.

Serpion5 is eliminated.


----------

njfed (LWWWWL)
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

Turn 1

The orks shoot and kill 2 WG. The WG shoot back and kill 4. The orks then assault, lose 3, and kill 4 WG, who lose another 1 to no retreat. Next round the orks lose another 1, and then finish them off.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and kill 3. The Orks shoot and do nothing. The WG then assault, kill 11 Orks, and lose 2. The Orks then lose 6 more to no retreat. Next round both sides kill 3. Next round both sides kill 1. Next round the WG kill 1, and the Orks finish them off. 

Njfed moves on. 

----------

Some Call Me... TIM (WLWWLW)
Avatar

Turn 1

The Avatar shoots and kills 1 WG. The WG shoot and inflict instant death.

Turn 2

The WG shoot, but the Avatar passes all his saves. The Avatar shoots and kills 1 WG. The WG then assault, lose 2 of their own, and do nothing. Next turn the Avatar kills 3, and the WG inflict 1 wound, and lose 1 to no retreat. Next round the Avatar finishes them off.

Close one, but Some Call Me... TIM moves on. 

----------

eyescrossed (LWWWLW)
6 Wolf Guard
- TA w Wolf Claw, C-Flamer, Meltabombs
- TA w Power Weapon, S-Bolter, CML, Meltabombs
- TA w C-Melta, Power Weapon
- PA w BP, SS, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak
- PA w BP, Combi-Melta, Frag+Krak

Turn 1

The wolves shoot and kill 1 wraithguard. The wraithguard shoot back and kill all the wolves in PA, causing them to break and run.

Turn 2

The wraithguard shoot, roll well, and kill everybody.

Eyescrossed is eliminated.

----------

The Meddler (WLWLWW)
Stormraven
- TL Assault Cannon
- TL Multimelta
- Hurricane Bolters
- Extra Armour

Turn 1

The raven moves 12in, shoots and kills 2 WG. The WG shoot back and destroy it.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and stun the raven. The raven shoots its assault cannon and kills 1 WG. The WG can’t hurt it during the assault phase. The WG then shoot again, and destroy it.

The Meddler is eliminated.

----------

Scathainn (LWWLWW)
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

Turn 1

The DW shoot and kill 2 WG. The WG shoot back, but do nothing. The DW then assault, lose none, and annihilate them.

Turn 2

The WG shoot, but do nothing. The DW shoot back and kill 1 WG. The WG then assault and kill 2 DW, and in return the DW kill 3 WG. The WG then do nothing, and the DW wipe them out.

Scathainn moves on.

----------

jfvz (LWWLWW)
3 Obliterators

Turn 1

The obliterators shoot plasma and kill 4 WG. The WG then shoot and kill 1 obliterator. In close combat, the WG do nothing, and the oblits kill 1. Next round the WG do nothing, and the oblits kill 2. Next round the warlock inflicts 1 wound, and the oblits do nothing. Next round the warlock finishes off an obliterator, but the last oblit finishes him off.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and cause 3 wounds. The oblits shoot back and kill 4 WG. The WG then assault, but do nothing, and the obliterators wipe them out.

Jfvz moves on.

----------

Kinglopey (WWWLWL)
3 Penitent Engines

Turn 1

The engines shoot, but do nothing. The WG shoot back and destroy one DCCW. The engines then assault, lose none, and then kill 3 WG, who lose another 2 to no retreat. Next round the WG destroy 1 engine, and the engines fail to wound. Next round the engines finish them off.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and destroy 2 engines, and the survivor’s DCCW. The engine shoots back and does nothing. The WG then assault, do nothing, and the engine kills 2 WG, who then lose another 1 to no retreat. Next round the WG destroy another DCCW, and the engine does nothing. For several rounds no one does anything. Eventually the WG destroy the last engine.

Amazingly close, but Kinglopey moves on.

----

mynameisgrax (WWWLLW)
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

Turn 1

The GU1 shoots and kills 3 WG. The WG shoot back and inflict 1 wound. The GU1 assaults and quickly kills them all without taking any further wounds.

Turn 2

The WG shoot and inflict 2 wounds. The GU1 shoots back and kills 1. The WG assault and inflict 2 wounds, and the GU1 inflicts 1 back, rolls unlucky, and loses another 1 to no retreat, dying.

Mynameisgrax wins on points, and moves on.


...


Only 3 knocked out this round, leaving us with 15 players (no points yet, folks). 

Come on, King! Give us something more difficult! ^_^


----------



## Orochi

Come on Scathainn!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Yay, too close for comfort, but yay! Could it be that Vect's trainees have suffered a lapse in concentration??? Come on Kabalites! Just a few more meat grinders... And if you bring back enough spines you can step into the ranks of my chosen!


----------



## mynameisgrax

Spines must be hard to transport. I'm imagining individual plastic caddies. Catch phrase in their ads: "We've got your back!"


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #10 player list

====================

Winterous
Hive Tyrant
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

----------

MetalHandkerchief
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

----------

ItsPug
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

----------

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

----------

Aramoro
6 Bloodcrushers
- Fury

----------

mynameisgrax
Great Unclean One
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

----------

the Autarch
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

----------

XxDreMisterxX
6 Wraithguard
- Warlock w Enhance

----------

lokis222
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

----------

TRU3 CHAOS
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

----------

njfed
30 Ork Boyz
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

----------

Some Call Me... TIM
Avatar

----------

Scathainn
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

----------

jfvz
3 Obliterators

----------

Kinglopey
3 Penitent Engines

----------




Round 8
Keeper Of Secrets
- Unholy Might
- Transfixing Gaze
- Daemonic Gaze
- Instrument



Have fun guys.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

KoS, eh? Interesting... Very... Interesting.


----------



## Scathainn

Woot!

Also, anyone else think KoC and Grax make a dream couple? :so_happy:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Scathainn said:


> Woot!
> 
> Also, anyone else think KoC and Grax make a dream couple? :so_happy:


I'm not really into guys lol.

Unless Grax is that hot secretary chick?


----------



## Evil beaver2

mynameisgrax said:


> Evil beaver2 (WWWLL)
> Land Raider Redeemer
> - Multimelta
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The LR moves 12in and shoots its MM, destroying one of the dread’s hammers/mm. The other dread fires back and destroys the tank.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The dreads shoot, but do nothing. The LR moves 12in and shoots, destroying 1 of the dreads. The other dread assaults and destroys the LR.
> 
> Evil beaver2 is eliminated.


I do believe that you forgot the rending assault cannon again, not that I really stood a chance anyway.


----------



## Winterous

Evil beaver2 said:


> I do believe that you forgot the rending assault cannon again, not that I really stood a chance anyway.


He shot the MM because moving 12" means they only hit in melee on a 6, which is better.

And about that KoS...
*gulp*


----------



## Dawnstar

I <3 Sternguard :grin:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> He shot the MM because moving 12" means they only hit in melee on a 6, which is better.


Correct.
The MM was fired with the PotMS.

It isn't worth letting 2 Ironclad Dreads hit you on 4's instead of 6's, just to get a shot with an AssCan on the slim chance of doing something.

Statistically, moving 12" and firing the Multi-Melta each turn is a FAR more effective method of being able to take them out.





Dawnstar said:


> I <3 Sternguard :grin:


Dam Hellfire rounds. :ireful2:


----------



## ckcrawford

lol. I think thats my Keeper of Secrets that just came back alive to wreck havoc. lol


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> Dam Hellfire rounds. :ireful2:


They helped me kill a Wraithlord a few games ago


----------



## ckcrawford

You know you've gone crazy when you actually are having fun just rolling dice and using your memory with stats to play a game... which is exactly what I'm doing. Shit son, I'm literally playing with myself.


----------



## Serpion5

... Almost. Wraithguard, Cheese? Damn it all. :shout: 

Congrats to the survivors. I`ll be interested to see who gets past this. :wink:


----------



## jfvz

Wow, did not expect to get this far with my hastially chosen unit.

GLORY TO THE OBLITERATORS!!!!!!

I also think it might be interesting to see a comparrison between the points cost of the remaining units


----------



## the Autarch

yes finally beat my losing streak 

bring on the next round :biggrin:


----------



## mynameisgrax

ckcrawford said:


> lol. I think thats my Keeper of Secrets that just came back alive to wreck havoc. lol


I was actually thinking the exact same thing. ^_^


Now don't get any funny ideas about me and cheese, people. :shok:


----------



## ckcrawford

jfvz said:


> Wow, did not expect to get this far with my hastially chosen unit.
> 
> GLORY TO THE OBLITERATORS!!!!!!
> 
> I also think it might be interesting to see a comparrison between the points cost of the remaining units


I actually think the cheapest unit is the Avatar with 155 pts.


----------



## jfvz

ckcrawford said:


> I actually think the cheapest unit is the Avatar with 155 pts.


That is cheep, think it should get a prize for getting this far with so little points.
I dont actually have access to many codexs (only nids and chaos), so i have only a general idea about the other units here, the only reason i know what a wraithguard is is from dow games haha. I actually have no idea what they actually do, but my oblits still got the better of them :biggrin:


----------



## Orochi

No, you just beat 'Wraithguard' who are like mini-Wraithlords.

I'm surprised we haven't seen a Wraithlord in this Competition. One with an EML and BL might've done quite well.


----------



## Rathios1337

Orochi said:


> No, you just beat 'Wraithguard' who are like mini-Wraithlords.
> 
> I'm surprised we haven't seen a Wraithlord in this Competition. One with an EML and BL might've done quite well.


Crap it would have been amazing at this! T8 IG, Orks, swarmlord, dreads, Russ would have been owned by one"


----------



## Serpion5

Rathios1337 said:


> Crap it would have been amazing at this! T8 IG, Orks, swarmlord, dreads, Russ would have been owned by one"


Swarmlord would have killed it. They aren`t immune to ID and would only hit it on 5+


----------



## KingOfCheese

Serpion5 said:


> Swarmlord would have killed it. They aren`t immune to ID and would only hit it on 5+


As well as the TH/SS Termies.


----------



## The Meddler

Damn Eldar... Ah well, there's game 11 to look forward to. I was just wondering, what can wraithguard do to vehicles? Do they have a special rule against them?


----------



## Serpion5

Wraithguard will likely kill the shit out of any vehicle. Sorry mate.


----------



## KingOfCheese

The Meddler said:


> Damn Eldar... Ah well, there's game 11 to look forward to. I was just wondering, what can wraithguard do to vehicles? Do they have a special rule against them?


IIRC, its 1-2 nothing, 3-4 glance, and 5-6 penetrate.
Enough shots, and they will rape even AV14.


----------



## Orochi

Ah, but the Swarmlord and Termis are only 2 of the strikes.

The Iffy one is the Dread duo. If the Wraitlord could destroy one with shooting, it'd be ok.

Darn Forgworld, I could of used a Wraithseer! But it wasn't out!


----------



## njfed

Listed by point cost...

Some Call Me... TIM
Avatar (155)
----------

jfvz
3 Obliterators (225)
----------

Scathainn
5 Deathwing Terminators (235)
- 5 TH/SS
- CML
----------

mynameisgrax
Great Unclean One (235)
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument
----------

Kinglopey
3 Penitent Engines (240)
----------

njfed
30 Ork Boyz (245)
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP
----------

Winterous
Hive Tyrant (245)
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell
----------

MetalHandkerchief
20 Kabalite (245)
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

----------

ItsPug
3 Infantry squads (250)
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs
----------

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard (250)
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

----------

Aramoro
6 Bloodcrushers (250)
- Fury

----------

the Autarch
4 Infantry squads (250)
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

----------

XxDreMisterxX
6 Wraithguard (250)
- Warlock w Enhance

----------

lokis222
30 Ork Boyz (250)
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

----------

TRU3 CHAOS
7 CSM Terminators (250)
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma


----------



## ItsPug

Mine's dead on 250 points. Did you remember to add on the 5 points for meltabombs on the commissar?


----------



## ckcrawford

I forgot how victory points are calculated at the end of the game, but I think having a cheaper battle force helps right?


----------



## Dawnstar

Have we found out the next unit yet?


----------



## mynameisgrax

Some Call Me... TIM
Avatar 

Turn 1

The Avatar shoots and inflicts 1 wound. The Keeper shoots back but does nothing. The Avatar then assaults and the battle goes back and forth for a while, until the Keeper eventually wins, thanks to his greater number of attacks.

Turn 2

Both shoot, but neither do anything. The Keeper then assaults, it goes back and forth for a while, but the Keeper eventually wins.


Not bad for someone at a 100 point disadvantage, but Some Call Me... TIM is eliminated.

----------

jfvz
3 Obliterators 

Turn 1

The obliterators shoot their plasmas, but the Keeper rolls very well and takes no wounds. The Keeper fires back and wounds 1 obliterator. 

The oblits then assault and the KoS inflicts 1 wound, and the oblits attack back, roll very well, and kill the Keeper.

Turn 2

The Keeper shoots, but does nothing. The oblits shoot back and inflict 2 wounds. The Keeper assaults and kills 1 oblit. The obliterators attack back and inflict 1 wound. Next round the Keeper kills 1, and the last oblit finishes him off.


jfvz moves on.


----------

Scathainn
5 Deathwing Terminators (235)
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

Turn 1

The termies shoot and inflict 1 wound, and the Keeper shoots and does nothing. The termies then assault, lose 2, and then the termies finish him off.

Turn 2

The Keeper shoots but does nothing. The termies shoot back and inflict 1 wound. The KoS then assaults, but the termies roll good and inflict 2 wounds. The next round the Keeper kills 1, and the termies finish him off. 

Scathainn moves on.


----------

mynameisgrax
Great Unclean One 
- Breath of Chaos
- Aura of Decay
- Cloud of Flies
- Unholy Might
- Instrument

Turn 1

Neither side does anything with shooting. The GU1 assaults, the battle grinds on and the Keeper eventually wins, thanks to his greater number of attacks.

Turn 2

The same thing happens.


I'm eliminated. Good luck everyone!


----------

Kinglopey
3 Penitent Engines 

Turn 1

Neither side does anything with shooting. The engines assault, and the keeper destroys an engine and a DCCW, and then the engines finish him off.

Turn 2

The Keeper shoots and does nothing, and the engines shoot back, inflicting 1 wound. The keeper assaults and ind destroys 2 engines. The engines then attack back and inflict 1 wound. Next round the keeper immobilizes the engine, and loses a wound. Next round the keeper finishes them off. 

Close, but Kinglopey is eliminated.


----------

njfed
30 Ork Boyz (245)
- 2 Rokkits
- Nob w EA/PK/BP

Turn 1

The Ork shooting does nothing. The Keeper shoots back and kills 3. The Orks then assault, and inflict 2 wounds before being wiped out.

Turn 2

The same thing as last round, except the Orks inflict 3 wounds.


njfed is eliminated.


----------

Winterous
Hive Tyrant (245)
- Paroxism
- Leech Essence
- Lash Whip + Bonesword
- Scything Talons
- Toxic Miasma
- Regen
- Armoured Shell

Turn 1

The Tyrant uses Paroxism, and the Keeper's shooting does nothing. The Tyrant then assaults, and both sides lose a wound. Next round the Keeper inflicts another wound. Next round the keeper finishes him off.

Turn 2

The Keeper shooting does nothing, and the Tyrant uses Paroxysm. The Keeper then assaults, loses 1 wound and inflicts 2. The battle goes on for a while, and the Keeper eventually finishes him off. 


Winterous is eliminated.

----------

MetalHandkerchief
20 Kabalite (245)
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

Turn 1

The DE shoot and shred the Keeper to pieces.

Turn 2

Same thing happens.


MetalHandkerchief moves on.

----------

ItsPug
3 Infantry squads (250)
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

Turn 1

The IG shoot and inflict 2 wounds. The keeper shoots back and kills 3. In close combat the IG take 12 more casualties before they finish the keeper off.

Turn 2

The IG lose 3 to keeper shooting, but then they finish him off through shooting.

ItsPug moves on.

--------------

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard (250)
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

Turn 1

The marines kill the keeper through shooting alone.

Turn 2

The Keeper shoots and kills 2 marines. The marines pass their panic test and shoot back, killing the Keeper. 


Dawnstar moves on.

----------

Aramoro
6 Bloodcrushers (250)
- Fury

Turn 1

The Keeper shoots and inflicts 1 wound. The crushers then assault, lose 2 wounds, and then kill the keeper.

Turn 2

The Keeper shoots, but does nothing. The Keeper assaults, kills 2 crushers, and then suffers 1 wound. The crushers roll unlucky and lose another crusher to no retreat. The keeper attacks and kills another crusher. The crushers do nothing, and the keeper finishes them off next round.


Very close, but Aramoro is eliminated.

----------

the Autarch
4 Infantry squads (250)
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

Turn 1

The IG shoot and inflict 2 wounds. The Keeper shoots back and kills 3. In close combat, the IG take 25 casualties before finishing the keeper off.

Turn 2

Pretty much the same as turn 1.

the Autarch moves on.


----------

XxDreMisterxX
6 Wraithguard (250)
- Warlock w Enhance

Turn 1

Neither side's shooting does anything. The wG assault, inflict 3 wounds, and the Keeper kills 3. Next round the Keeper finishes them off.

Turn 2

The Keeper shoots and kills 1. The WG shoot back and inflict 2 wounds. The Keeper assaults and kills 2, and then loses 1 wound, and then dies to no retreat.


Very close, but XxDreMisterxX is eliminated.

----------

lokis222
30 Ork Boyz (250)
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

Turn 1

The Orks shoot, roll lucky, and inflict 2 wounds. The keeper shoots and kills 1. The keeper kills 3, and then the Orks finish him off.

Turn 2

The Keeper shoots and kills 2, and the Orks roll lucky and inflict 2 wounds. The Keeper assaults and kills 4, and then the Orks again roll well and finish him off.


Luck is on lokis222's side, and they move on.


----------

TRU3 CHAOS
7 CSM Terminators (250)
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

Turn 1

The termies kill the Keeper through shooting.

Turn 2

The Keeper shoots and kills 1. The termies shoot and inflict 1 wound. The Keeper assaults, kills 1, and loses 2 wounds. Next round the termies are unwounded, and finish the Keeper off.


TRU3 CHAOS moves on.

...


We are down to our final 8! The return of Ckcrawford's Keeper of Secrets was VICIOUS! ^_^


----------



## ckcrawford

YEAH! Take that. My last comeback from the death matches. Now... back to sleep for the Keeper of my Secrets.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Damn, our resident cheese slapper is eliminated 



mynameisgrax said:


> Turn 1
> 
> The DE shoot and shred the Keeper to pieces.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> Same thing happens.
> 
> 
> MetalHandkerchief moves on.


Was it really that murderous? Haha, would love to know the actual wounds he took but I'm fine with it either way 

I will raise a glass in the honor of all those who fell in battle on this day.


----------



## jfvz

We seem to have a nice spread of units left:

2 Chaos
1 SM
1 DE
2 IG
1 Dark angles
1 Ork

6/5 armies represented in the top 8 units, depending on your views of SM armies

Edit: Thanks for the spot grax, dont know why but i thought the bloodcrushers got through :S


----------



## mynameisgrax

Close, but there's no daemons unit left. It's a Dark Angels one.

I believe the Keeper of Secrets took 5 wounds both rounds from DE shooting. Poisoned shooting shreds monstrous creatures to pieces.

My Great Unclean One had a good run, but he had half the attacks of his opponent. He couldn't stand up to that.


----------



## Dawnstar

mynameisgrax said:


> Dawnstar
> 8 Sternguard (250)
> - 5 Combi-Melta
> - Serg w PF
> 
> Turn 1
> 
> The marines kill the keeper through shooting alone.
> 
> Turn 2
> 
> The Keeper shoots and kills 2 marines. The marines pass their panic test and shoot back, killing the Keeper.
> 
> 
> Dawnstar moves on.
> 
> We are down to our final 8! The return of Ckcrawford's Keeper of Secrets was VICIOUS! ^_^


Sternguard for the win 

Congrats to the fellow top 8


----------



## Scathainn

HAHA!

I am victorious once again!


----------



## Dawnstar

I wonder what unit we have to face next?
 :scratchhead:


----------



## ckcrawford

Half of the remaining armies have tons of guys. I wonder if thats the trick. Just a bunch of fire power and wounds. PEW PEW!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #10 player list

====================

MetalHandkerchief
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

----------

ItsPug
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs

----------

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF

----------

the Autarch
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb

----------

lokis222
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP

----------

TRU3 CHAOS
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma

----------

Scathainn
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML

----------

jfvz
3 Obliterators

----------


First of all, a big congratulations to the 8 people who have made it this far.
You have all qualified for +rep, and will get a significant number of Hall Of Fame points to boost your way up the ladder. 

Ill finish off the games for the last 8 players, and in about 8 hours time one of the 8 of you will be crowned the champion of KoC's Ultimate Unit, ULTIMATE EDITION! 

THE EXCITEMENT BUILDS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> Ill finish off the games for the last 8 players, and in about 8 hours time one of the 8 of you will be crowned the champion of KoC's Ultimate Unit, ULTIMATE EDITION!
> 
> THE EXCITEMENT BUILDS!!!!!!!!!


That means I'm not gonna find out until tomorrow :ireful2:

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jfvz

ckcrawford said:


> Half of the remaining armies have tons of guys. I wonder if thats the trick. Just a bunch of fire power and wounds. PEW PEW!


Or in my case being very versatile or maybe mutable is better word for my choice. Its quite handy being able to turn your arms into basically any weapon you choose :biggrin:



KingOfCheese said:


> Ill finish off the games for the last 8 players, and in about 8 hours time one of the 8 of you will be crowned the champion of KoC's Ultimate Unit, ULTIMATE EDITION!
> 
> THE EXCITEMENT BUILDS!!!!!!!!!


GLORY TO THE DARK GODS!!!!!!!!!

and good luck to all those not of the dark gods as well


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

A big thank you to Mynameisgrax for slapping thus far, it's been an awesome ride! Let's hope my dice luck translates into the dice as rolled by KoC :blush:

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dawnstar

MetalHandkerchief said:


> A big thank you to Mynameisgrax for slapping thus far, it's been an awesome ride! Let's hope my dice luck translates into the dice as rolled by KoC :blush:
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Agreed! Many thanks to Mynameisgrax for the superb cheese slapping, and may KoC have the golden touch when slapping the cheese


----------



## KingOfCheese

The next game will be a very tough one.
This unit has a fairly low-average strength, and is one of the most fragile units that you will fight against, but it will dish out a LOT of wounds. Even more than the IG Infantry did.
You could say that this unit may _burn_ you a little...

The next unit will be...


15 Ork Burna Boyz


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Crap.

How many points are they?

EDIT: Never mind, checked the Ork Codex. Damn, they're cheaper than my guys so I can't rely on points winning it  This is a tough one.


----------



## Orochi

I wouldn't worry too much. You still have 17 Splinter rifles!


----------



## Winterous

Noooo, My Tyrant!


----------



## Serpion5

So, will they be burning or cutting, Cheese?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Serpion5 said:


> So, will they be burning or cutting, Cheese?


They will fire their Burnas (5 hits each, unless the number of opponents is less than 5).
The first round of combat they will strike as normal weapons, allowing the opponent to take their normal save.
Every round of combat after that, they strike as having power weapons.

I have done the first 4 players, and so far none of the games have gone to the assault phase. Either one or the other have failed their leadership tests and run away, or else been completely blown off the board.


----------



## jfvz

Quick question just out of curiosity, what happens to the rankings if the last 2 or more people get whiped out in the last round? ie who gets 1st? Or has this already been posted and im just blind?


----------



## KingOfCheese

jfvz said:


> Quick question just out of curiosity, what happens to the rankings if the last 2 or more people get whiped out in the last round? ie who gets 1st? Or has this already been posted and im just blind?


If there are 3 or more players left and they are all eliminated, then it will go to whoever earned the most victory points over the 2 turns.

If there are 2 players left, then they will fight against each other, instead of against one of my units.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ok guys, this round was absolutely brutal!

Out of the 8 people, there was only 1 person who could actually beat the Burnas.

I know exactly who the winner is, but this round was extremely harsh, and people died a lot easier than i expected. I was intending for the game to last another 3 rounds lol.

Call it game?


----------



## jfvz

I say whatever you feel is best, your the one who will be putting the work into it now (also a big thank you to mynameisgrax for helping KoC slap the cheese). Its been fun, didnt expect to get this far so it has just been an added bonus for about 5 rounds now :biggrin:

Through what ever the decision, im curious to who did survive, after the decision (weather go on or not) i think we should be told the results of this 1


----------



## KingOfCheese

The problem now is that if i show the results and say that they wont count, then the person who won will likely feel like they were ripped off.

I will make these the official results.
I did state what the unit was going to be, and i have to stick with it.
You guys just suck at trying to kill Burna Boyz, thats all. :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

To try to add a little more excitement, ill put the results for each person in spoiler tags, so you can reveal them one at a time in anticipation. 


Game #10 player list

====================

MetalHandkerchief
20 Kabalite
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster



Round 1
The Kabalite shoot, and kill 12 Burnas.
The 3 remaining Burnas shoot, and kill 9 Kabalite.
The Orks pass their leadership (rolled a 6), and the Kabalite fail their leadership (rolled a 10).

Round 2
The Burnas shoot, and force 42 wounds on the Kabalite.

With a bit of bad luck, MetalHandkerchief is eliminated, but still qualifies for +rep and HoF points. 


----------

ItsPug
3 Infantry squads
- 3 meltaguns
- 2 Power Weapons
- Commissar w Power Weapon and Meltabombs



Round 1
The Infantry shoot, and kill 7 Burnas.
The 8 remaining Burnas shoot, and kill 23 Infantry.
The Infantry pass their Leadership test, and the Burnas fail theirs.

Round 2
The Burnas shoot, and force 55 wounds on the Infantry.

ItsPug is eliminated, but still qualifies for +rep and HoF points. 


----------

Dawnstar
8 Sternguard
- 5 Combi-Melta
- Serg w PF



Round 1
The Sternguard shoot, and kill 8 Burnas.
The Burnas shoot back, and kill 4 Sternguard.
The Sternguard pass their leadership, and the Burnas fail theirs.

Round 2
The Burnas shoot, and kill the Sternguard.

Dawnstar is eliminated, but still qualifies for +rep and HoF points. 



----------

the Autarch
4 Infantry squads
- Commissar
- Meltagun
- Meltabomb



Round 1
The Infantry shoot, and kill 14 of the Burnas.
The 1 Burna shoots back, and kills 2 Infantry.
The Burnas fail their leadership, and run.

Round 2
The Burnas shoot, and kill all of the Infantry.

the Autarch is eliminated, but still qualifies for +rep and HoF points. 


----------

lokis222
30 Ork Boyz
- 3 Rokkits
- Nob/PK/BP



Round 1
The Boyz shoot, and kill 5 Burnas.
The 10 remaining Burnas shoot, and leave 6 Boyz standing, and the Nob with 1 wound.
(Allocated 1 wound to the Nob, so it favours lokis222)
Both pass their leadership tests.
The Boyz assault, strike first, and kill 3 Burnas.
The Burnas strike back, and kill the 6 Boyz but not the Nob.
The Nob strikes, and unluckily only kills 1 Burna.
The Nob passes his leadership.
The Burnas strike first in the next turn, and kill the Nob.

Round 2
The Burnas inflict 32 wounds on the Boyz, but with some sneaky wound allocation lokis222 can get away with only putting 1 wound on the Nob, so he survives.
The Nob shoots back, and misses.
The Burnas shoot, and kill the Nob.

lokis222 is eliminated, but still qualifies for +rep and HoF points. 


----------

TRU3 CHAOS
7 CSM Terminators
- Icon of Slaanesh
- Chainfist
- 2 Combi-Plasma



Round 1
The Termies shoot, and kill 4 Burnas.
The Burnas shoot, and kill a C-Plasma, a normal, and the Chainfist.
They both pass their leadership.
The Termies assault, and only kill 1 Burna.
The Burnas attack, and kill 1 Termie.
Drawn combat.
The Termies attack, and kill 2 Burnas.
The Burnas attack, and leave only 1 Termie standing.
The last Termie standing manages to stand strong as the Burnas fail their leadership and run.
Somehow, the Termies get the win.

Round 2
The Burnas shoot, and leave just 1 normal Termie and 1 C-Plasma standing.
The Termies shoot, and kill 2 Burnas.
The Burnas assault and take 1 casualty before killing the 2 Termies.

TRU3 CHAOS is eliminated, but still qualifies for +rep and HoF points. 


----------

Scathainn
5 Deathwing Terminators
- 5 TH/SS
- CML



Round 1
The CML shoots, and manages to kill 4 Burnas.
The Burnas shoot, and kill all 5 Termies.

Round 2
The Burnas shoot, and kill the Termies.

Scathainn is eliminated, but still qualifies for +rep and HoF points. 


----------

jfvz
3 Obliterators



Round 1
The Oblits fire their TL-Flamers (statistically more effective than the Plasma Cannons), and kill 12 Burnas!
The 3 Burnas shoot back, but do nothing.
The Burnas pass their leadership.
The Oblits assault, and the Burnas do no damage.
The Oblits attack, and kill 2 Burnas.
Burnas pass their leadership test.
Next round of combat, and the last Burna does nothing, and the Oblit finishes it off.

Round 2
The Burnas fire, and kill the Oblits.

REMATCH!!!!

Round 3
The Oblits fire, and kill 11 Burnas!
The 4 Burnas fire, and kill 1 Oblit while wounding another.
The Oblits charge.
The Burnas attack, and do nothing.
The Oblits attack, and finish off the Burnas.

Round 4
The Burnas shoot, and kill 2 Oblits.
The last Oblit shoots, and kills 3 Burnas.
The Burnas assault.
The Burnas attack, and do nothing.
The Oblit attacks, and kills 2 Burnas.
The Burnas fail their leadership (rolled an 11), and are wiped out.

Somehow, against the odds, jfvz gets the win!


----------


----------



## Serpion5

Congrats to the winner. :wink:


----------



## VicGin

Congrats to the mystery winner!! :victory:


----------



## lokis222

GG :music:


----------



## SGMAlice

Congratulations JFVZ

SGMAlice


----------



## mynameisgrax

WOW! I did not see that result coming! Congratulations to the mystery winner, whose identity was already blown. ^_^

I'm glad there was one definite winner. It's more dramatic that way. 

The key to doing well in this competition was being resilient, and able to dish out a lot of damage. Some were resilient by being tough and having great saves, and others were resilient by having a lot of models in the unit. Some dished out a ton of damage through sheer number of shots/attacks, and others dished out a lot of damage by being versatile, and having a type of attack for every situation.

Congratulations to all!


----------



## jfvz

:shok: Was not expecting that :shok:

Thanks guys, through all i did was get a lucky roll

I say congrates to all you guys, it was fun and there where some really good units you guys had


----------



## Scathainn

Well fuck.

Congrats!


----------



## Rathios1337

What where the other units on the list cheese?


----------



## njfed

Grats and WOOT to jfvz! You the man.

Now that we know what the toughest unit is, can someone explain why my army with 9 oblits sucks dead bear?


----------



## KingOfCheese

AWARDS TIME!!!!

First of all, i would like to say that the top 8 really did well, all of you.
The units that i made you all face were VERY harsh, most of which were actually over the 250 points that you guys got to spend.
To make it as far as you did has been an amazing achievement!

On top of this, the last unit you all had to face (the Burnas) did an incredible amount of damage in the shooting phase, however the dice gods seem to have favoured the Obliterators in the final round.
It was extremely close though, and every single one of you had about the same chances of winning, so congratulations to everyone. 

Seeing as i am such a generous person, and this game was about as epic as you can get, i am going to award a little extra in prizes for this game.

Normally i hand out 115 rep for a game, but this time i am going to hand out 130 rep.
Jfvz will earn +25 rep for his win, and 2nd-8th place will earn +15 rep each! 

Normally there are 1792 Hall Of Fame points given out in a 64-player game, but for this game i am giving all 7 runners up the number of points that are normally earned for 2nd place.
So 1st place will earn 640 points, and 2nd-8th place will earn 320 points each, for a total of 2880 HoF points!

On top of that, jfvz will earn the Medallion Of The Chosen, which will be handed out during the next awards handout. 









And last but not least, i would like to give a BIG thankyou to mynameisgrax for his excellent work with _slapping the cheese_.
Due to me being busy this month, there is no way that this game would have been finished in time without him.
He was very descriptive and honest with all of his battles, and will be getting a considerable chunk of +rep from me for all of his help. 


I hope you have all enjoyed this game, and be sure to check out Game #11 which will be getting some cheese slapping very soon.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Rathios1337 said:


> What where the other units on the list cheese?


The following 5 units were to come, in no particular order (they were chosen by random each round).

12 Death Cult Assassins

Trygon
- Prime
- Adrenal Glands
- Regenerate

8 CSM Terminators
- Mark of Tzeentch
- 2 Combi-Melta
- 2 Combi-Plasma
- 2 Combi-Flamer
- 2 Chainfist

3 Killa Kanz
- Rokkits

10 Howling Banshees
- Exarch with Mirrorswords
- Warshout + Acrobatic

And if people survived all of this, the final unit was going to be...

20 Death Company
- 4 Power Weapons
- 4 Power Fists
- 4 Infernus Pistols


----------



## jfvz

those termiators look scary...

Through one question if you dont mind me asking, what actually are death company and why are they so powerfull? Besides from all the power weapons/ fists/ infernus pistols (dont know them either)


----------



## KingOfCheese

The stickied thread has been updated with the details for Game #10, and the Hall Of Fame Leaderboard has been updated.
Check it out. 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888







jfvz said:


> those termiators look scary...
> 
> Through one question if you dont mind me asking, what actually are death company and why are they so powerfull? Besides from all the power weapons/ fists/ infernus pistols (dont know them either)


Basically Khorne Berzerkers.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Khorne Berserkers with feel no pain. All that's keeping Death Company from taking over the world is the fact that they can't hold objectives.

They're just raving lunatics that the Blood Angels unleash on the enemy. See the ending of Night Breed (underrated Clive Barker horror movie) for more details.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

and infernus pistols are pistol meltaguns but only have a 6 inch range. Not an issue in these games.


----------



## jfvz

hmm, i dislike them already, zerkers are the fanatical worshipers of Khorne lord of war, they shouldnt be bested by some half crazed loyalist.
Yeah it sounds a bit bigited but i think that chaos crazy + Physcological sergery > a crazy loyalist sm, or should be...

Edit: soz, probs not the time or place for a mini rant


----------



## Winterous

jfvz said:


> hmm, i dislike them already, zerkers are the fanatical worshipers of Khorne lord of war, they shouldnt be bested by some half crazed loyalist.
> Yeah it sounds a bit bigited but i think that chaos crazy + Physcological sergery > a crazy loyalist sm, or should be...
> 
> Edit: soz, probs not the time or place for a mini rant


Death Company are the closest set of rules to what Berzerkers SHOULD be that are available, it's pretty sad.


----------



## Kinglopey

Wow... if only the last 2 rounds had been reversed... LOL... I'm still proud of my little engines that could.... Yeah they're over priced, yeah they're from the oldest codex, but they still did pretty good...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Good game everyone!! Grats on the very convincing win jfvz


----------



## Cypher871

Well done JFVZ.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

You know, I think some day I'll make a Diorama of my 20 Kabalites fighting every single unit they faced up until the end. That would be amazing! I feel I need to decorate some Kabalites for this, for performing above and beyond the call of duty


----------



## Dawnstar

Congrats JFVZ 

Glad to see a definitive winner I must say. Damn Burna Boyz :ireful2:

Im happy with the top 8


----------



## Sabet

Hey, can you post a list of the combatants (as in, what we fought against). I missed most of the comp being away


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sabet said:


> Hey, can you post a list of the combatants (as in, what we fought against). I missed most of the comp being away


From memory...

30 Ork Boyz
7 TH/SS Termies
Leman Russ Executioner
40 Infantry (with lots of weapon options)
Swarmlord
2 Ironclad Dreads
Keeper Of Secrets
15 Burna Boyz

Not sure if i missed any.


----------



## mynameisgrax

7 Wraithguard w/warlock and enhance.

The IG infantry had max meltaguns, max lascannons, max power weapons, commissar, meltabombs on commissar, and krak grenades for everyone else.


----------



## Sabet

Thanks. Just told me that my unit would of gotten smashed if i had survived any further. Might of done ok against the Burna Boys.


----------

